# Post your 26er Pics



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I figured I might as well start this since someone will.

My everyday ride...










Only took me 5 years to post bike details, but...
1992 Serotta T-Max
Size:44L
Columbus Max tubing, Ritchey dropouts
2x8 13-40 with RoadLink. Was 2x7 13-34.
XT derailleurs, XTR canti's, Marzocchi Z3 bomber fork, Bontrager Race 600 bar, Matrix Mt. Titan rims, DX-650 hubs.
Built from a used frame in 2014.
Weighs 27.0 lbs (with platforms).

John

Admin Note:


> Hey boys and girls how about full discloser on year / brand / model and how long in service.


 - Klurejr via DJ :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It now has a shorter stem, flat pedals and it's getting a new Derby wheelset. I'll post a new picture soon. This one is a little old.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup. Different saddle now. That Turbo broke me the one time I rode it.

2002 Bianchi Tycoon XL Boron by PeterDSims, on Flickr


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My on one inbred. Scored this frame for 170 bucks brand new, shipped! Built it with components from the parts bin mostly.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

2011 Knolly Delirium. Pic is from last spring, but it's mostly unchanged.

Also bought a 2015 Commencal Meta HT SX 26, will post some pics when I get it built up.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are 3 of mine.

1991 Trek 970 Singletrack. Got it in 1994 and is my main ride to this day. 








1995 Proflex 555 with upgraded Girvin Vector AL fork with Noleen shock. Bought it in 2011 and ride a few times a summer. Always wanted a Proflex back in the day.








2004 Gary Fisher Cake. Used when things are too chunky for the rigid Trek.


----------



## Mike_S (Jun 16, 2007)

Here you go:

2008 Ellsworth Truth put together from a $600 ebay frame and assorted parts, full XTR including wheels. 5000+ miles of Arizona and Utah single track on her since then.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*26er Pics*

I will play.....2008 Trance X2 .... Just put a new Stan's Flow Wheelset on it:thumbsup:


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

My Centurion Backfire with new Schwalbe Marathons. Seoul, South Korea.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

From yesterdays ride.
2006 Cannondale F300, purchased new in 2007.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, this is starting to look like a vintage thread. It's time for something new. 26" x 40mm Derby rims with Hadley hubs, DT Swiss Revolution spokes and Sapim Polyax 14mm nips, so they stick out nice and far when the weather gets cold. I'm waiting for a pair of American Classic valves. Build weight is 1690 grams.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

There's some nice rides in here!

2014 Transition Covert...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ok, this is starting to look like a vintage thread. It's time for something new. 26" x 40mm Derby rims with Hadley hubs, DT Swiss Revolution spokes and Sapim Polyax 14mm nips, so they stick out nice and far when the weather gets cold. I'm waiting for a pair of American Classic valves. Build weight is 1690 grams.
> ...


Nice wheels (and cabinet .) Here's one I just did (my first) on Koozer hubs off ebay, crosspost from Wheels & Tyres forum:



cerebroside said:


> Pile of parts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Woo, 26er section... some old pics recycled... very slight build changes since these pictures taken, but mostly the same.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

2015 Enduro SX


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Not me, but I did take the photo and have the same bike:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Did he bail?


----------



## sbeedy01 (Nov 7, 2014)

My only bike


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Just put a dropper on her too.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Did he bail?


Rocked it like a champ.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice to see this forum


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Just put a dropper on her too.


That's very nice!


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

your sx is muy nice, offcamber.

my 559s


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's my 15 y.o. 26' er. It's newly repaired. I just replaced the broken swing arm.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

My not 29er bike...


----------



## Beaumont_94 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a 2008 Bauer Bravo
Stock they don't have a much on them, but I have updated the drivetrain to a mix of xt/slx/deore, added formula brakes, EA70 bars, EA90 stem and a WTB saddle. All I want to do is get some Rockshox XC30 forks then it will be complete.

Down the track I want to get into some touring/bikepacking so it will end up with some transient panniers too


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

2010~11(?) GT Distortion. Found it on ebay and bought it from a gentleman in Huntington Beach area. It's a factory prototype or something. Production models have cable/hose guides under the top tube (mine has none), and external cup on the bottom headset (mine is internal)








2012 Santa Cruz Jackal. Bought the frame for $350 during SC's year-end clearance sale.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

2013 Yeti Sb66c


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

09 MC Fury.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

2005 prophet


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

There are many like it, but this one is mine. chromag


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some nice bikes, do they have head badges?

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/head-badge-good-bad-ugly-photo-thread-955507.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm still rocking 2002' Intense UZZZI-SL since new.

Hand welded and built in the USA and obviously built to last.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Here's mine. 2013 Stumpjumper Comp with 150mm Pike RCT3, 1x10 setup with 30t RaceFace narrow-wide ring, 11-42 cassette with 42t and 16t OneUp rings installed, XT shifter and shadow+ rear derailleur w/ OneUp RAD cage, etc...


----------



## MLars (Jul 19, 2013)

11 Camber Expert, RaceFace Ride handlebars, Truvativ AKA stem, 1x10 Wolftooth 32t NW chainring. Haven't been able to try it out with the 1x10 setup because of all this snow in MA!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm still rocking 2002' Intense UZZZI-SL.
> 
> Hand welded and built in the USA and obviously built to last.


There's that dog again!


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Car Bone, that Chromag is an awesome ride, love the look of the chunky tires with the fenders. How you find the bars ride in that position? Have you ever thought of running them higher on the steerer with an angled stem for a bit more of an upright riding posture?


----------



## randy m (May 1, 2008)

2010 Specialized Rockhopper with a few upgrades. Love this bike.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Still an awesome ride!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Porky Pig - That's All Folks! (1938 Original In Color!)


----------



## rcnute (Jul 31, 2006)

Salsa Ala Carte! Going to try a suspension fork though.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

PDKL45 said:


> Car Bone, that Chromag is an awesome ride, love the look of the chunky tires with the fenders. How you find the bars ride in that position? Have you ever thought of running them higher on the steerer with an angled stem for a bit more of an upright riding posture?


Yeah i was actually running it with all those gold spacers under the stem for over a year. Then I read some stuff about cx-fitting over at rbr and one guy supposedly went to a really good fitter and they actually lowered the bar for him to make it more comfortable. So yesterday I tried it too, and to my surprise its more comfortable now, go figure.. I lowered the bar about 50-60mm and also the saddle about 8-10mm but nothing else. As you can see I mostly ride the in the drops. never the hoods as roadies do. but sometimes I put my hands just next to the stem like a hipser with a fixie, and its comfortable too.

I'm gonna buy a nitto dirt drop for it and then run cane creek time trial levers and some kind of little dummy lever (but its not an actual lever its just a little knob to limit hands slipping forward while on the hoods).

Its my "monster road" commuter. http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/my-new-monster-road-commuter-878749.html


----------



## atay87 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good ole 08 Giant Boulder SE. Back in college I went to my LBS and asked for the cheapest bike they had. It was around $350 and I thought that was pretty expensive. But growing up on Walmart bikes it felt like a super nice ride. Now my brother got me into mtb so I've just started to take it on actual trails and it seems to do fine. I've just got to keep fighting the urge to get a nicer bike.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I cant believe it still works.


----------



## bozofs (Aug 20, 2010)

*my 96' Team Frank Independent Fabrcations ss*


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

*Yeti SB66*


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

car bone said:


> There are many like it, but this one is mine. chromag
> 
> View attachment 971597


with that quote you should be naming this bike "the jelly donut"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Breaking News ....This just In.*

*Hey boys and girls how about full discloser on year / brand / model and how long in service.*


----------



## javadown2 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Titus*

2006 Titus MotoLite that I resurrected. I just bought a used 2013 Fox Talas (hard to find 1 1/8 steer with 15mm dropout) recently and upgraded my aging shimano LX 9 speed drivetrain to a more modern 1/10 with a OneUp 42 and a RaceFace crankset (30t). I'm running a hand built White Industries wheel set, they have been bomb proof! Thomson post, Renthal bar and stem, XT disc brakes, specialized tubless purgatory front ground control rear, specialized saddle. Very nice riding bike, I also have an older 1996 Norco team issue hard tail when I feel the itch to ride oldschool.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My 2011 Marin Mt Vision XM8, have been riding it since I got it back in 2012 (so nowhere near the oldest bike here).


----------



## Keyth Beck (May 20, 2014)

*rcycld.com 26" enduro bike *

Still stoked on 26" :thumbsup:

Build notes:








Blog: 2.6.15 Rcycld.com's 26" Enduro Bike - Re.Cycle.D.mountainracing


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

*26er lives on...*

Yeti SB66C and Titus El Guapo


----------



## drudi2 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Spitfire 26er!*


----------



## drudi2 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Spitfire 26er!*

Dup


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## anylau (Sep 21, 2011)

*Enduro '13 prime!*

heres mine beloved 26"


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Keyth Beck said:


> Still stoked on 26" :thumbsup:
> 
> Build notes:
> View attachment 972000
> ...


That's very nice! Along with a lot of other nice bikes here. I think that stem is one of DMR stems. I just put one on this bike. I just made some changes to it so my GF can ride it. The fork was on a different bike, so I needed a very short stem with a really low stack height, because the steerer was to short. All I have to do is cut the seatpost and it's getting a Spinergy Enduro wheelset from another bike of mine.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahhh, the beautiful Ibis HD, in her natural habitat. She downhills, she cross country races, and she shreds the rocky, sassy single track of Arizona, Utah, and Colorado...God I love this bike.


----------



## engmank (Mar 12, 2015)

Just picked up my first FS bike after getting into the sport a little on a old fisher hard tail. Here it is: 2010 Rocky Mountain Altitude 50


----------



## gibbo3771 (Mar 12, 2015)

Been wanting to join here for a while, may as well do it now.

Here is my new bike (about 3 month old), a Saracen 2013 Ariel 14X (without the crap stock spec). Got a considerably better spec over that of the new 650b frame, for less money.









And my still living Carrera that has been through hell and back since 2011. Parts have been replaced as they break and funny enough, the drive-train is still going strong with only the cables needing yearly replacement. I think I have clocked in 10,000+ miles on this bike, given that I have been riding it every week since I bought it and I recorded a month on Stava with it and covered 500 miles in that one month.

<3


----------



## Jasondenney (Feb 11, 2013)

My SB-66 and my wife's ASR-5 below that.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

My Bikes:

2002 Enduro pro, Purchased brand new from Super Go in Santa Monica on July 4th Weekend 2002. Changed the Stem to an Azonic 45 degree shorty riser. Replaced the Specialized Strong Arm II Cranks with Race Face, When the Psylo's could no longer be rebuilt I installed some Revelations, and added risers for the Disk Brakes to fit some larger disks in there. The FSR Shock Mount bracket broke last year and I developed a small crack where the seat post is, could not find my reciepts and without that Specialized was no help, so she is retired until I can get fixed.

The first trip to Big Bear (before Snow Summit closed down the on-property runs Circa 2002):









One of my last rides before she was retired:









I ended up going for a bigger frame and bike when I replaced the Enduro, a 2006 Kona Coiler. I have been riding this bike for just over a year now:









Years ago a friend gave me his old Rock Hopper Rigid and I tossed some street tires on it to use for Beach Cruising and short road rides with the wife:









A year ago I purchased my first true Downhill Bike, a 2006 Specialized Bit Hit. Rode it two days at Snow Summit last year, taking it to Mammoth this summer:









well, the front wheel is 26, the rear is 24.....!!!!!


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

My ride, 2013 Canyon Grand AL. Changed the post to a RaceFace Turbine since the photo was taken and also manage to get a cable clip.









A bike I just finished building for someone, Rebal RL with remote lockout, XT group, Mavic Crossride, some Answer handlebar and stem, Sram grips, Selle Italia Monolink seatpost + Selle Italia SLR flow monolink team edition road saddle blah blah blah awful long name


----------



## Keyth Beck (May 20, 2014)

*Classic!*



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's very nice! Along with a lot of other nice bikes here. I think that stem is one of DMR stems. I just put one on this bike. I just made some changes to it so my GF can ride it. The fork was on a different bike, so I needed a very short stem with a really low stack height, because the steerer was to short. All I have to do is cut the seatpost and it's getting a Spinergy Enduro wheelset from another bike of mine.


Nice classic San Andy- have owned a couple over the years- I still have a shockwave 9.5 we are thinking of converting to electric for a fun project!


----------



## bozofs (Aug 20, 2010)

still going strong.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bozofs said:


> still going strong.


What is?


----------



## jt1000 (Feb 17, 2015)

*2012 Fuji Tahoe 4.0*

Here's my new 2012 Fuji Tahoe 4. It's a new old stock purchase; I work for a private college that has a pro deal with Fuji for our outdoor program, so got this for less than half original price. Figured I couldn't pass it up! Getting back into mountain biking after a 10 year hiatus. I love 26er. My LBS tries to tell me 26 has been dead since 2007-08. That sounds crazy to me, but whatever. Going to enjoy this one for a while.

I've converted it to a 1X10 using a RaceFace NW 32T ring, switched to a 60mm RaceFace Ride stem and Titec Flat tracker carbon bar, and Eggbeater pedals.


----------



## Under_Pressure (Nov 3, 2011)

My baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What is?


He took a little blue pill!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*First generation Giant Trance with 4.2" travel.*

Still riding it for the moment.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Independent Fabrication Deluxe*

This one is a keeper.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rev Bubba said:


> This one is a keeper.
> View attachment 972609


About a year 2000'


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*2002*

Bought it for myself as a present after surviving 9/11 in the WTC.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Bought it for myself as a present after surviving 9/11 in the WTC.


Wow! Is there anywhere where I can read about your experience?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Dirt Rag archieves if you can find something from early 2002. I had a story published. Actually, I had a couple stories and pictures in the Rag from way back.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Dirt Rag archieves if you can find something from early 2002. I had a story published. Actually, I had a couple stories and pictures in the Rag from way back.


No links to anything?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I got lucky and found the original in my own computer. I don't even know how I got it since the computer is not very old. I originally posted this on MTBR. Later Dirt Rag published it. I go back to MTBR since some time in the mid-nineties.

"A World Trade Center Survivor’s Tale"


I work(ed) on the 68th floor of One World Trade Center. That’s the North Tower. The first one hit, the last to fall. Guess that’s something to be proud of in its own perverse way.

Me, I’m a creature of habit. For 15 years I’ve gone for coffee at 9:30 am. Never missed my coffee never varied my time. Makes me seem pretty anal when you think about it.

Besides being anal, I hate meetings. I hate meetings almost as much as I love coffee. On September 11, I had a meeting scheduled for 9 am with a woman who likes to talk. (Really likes to talk!) I figured there was no way I’d get coffee by the time she finished so I went for coffee at 8:30 am. Never did that before, haven’t done it since.

Down the elevator, out to the street. Not only do I have coffee at 9:30 everyday, I always buy my coffee from Ali the Afghan on Church Street. (Ali came to New York to avoid the war in Afghanistan.) No reason to change that on the 11th.

I got my coffee and headed back to my office. I spot a dime. Did I mention that I always pick up coins? I do. I’m cheap and anal. I heard a noise and looked up. An American Airlines 767 was in trouble. Wow, it was going to be close to my building. “Holy ****!” It hit my building.

I was working in Public Affairs for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey that day. My comment was recorded by a tourist’s camcorder. “Holy ****!” has been repeated worldwide many times since September 11. It was not the first official statement by a Port Authority employee but it was the most accurate.

I ran. I told others to run. Survivors run, victims stare. I did not spill my coffee.

I reached a pay phone, drank my coffee, and called my mother collect so she could tell everyone I was all right. My wife’s phone number was in my office. I was not going back to my office to get it.

My mother answered the phone. She would not accept the charges. Thanks mom.

I called again and this time I got through.

What could I do? I took the train home. After I walked from the station to my wife’s office. (My car keys were in my office that had ceased to exist by then) She drove me to my car and lent me her spare set of keys. Me, I made one stop. I stopped at my local bike shop and made sure they did not cancel the order I had for new tires. 

I eventually got my new tires. I hope Ali still has his coffee stand somewhere in New York City.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

B


Rev Bubba said:


> I got lucky and found the original in my own computer. I don't even know how I got it since the computer is not very old. I originally posted this on MTBR. Later Dirt Rag published it. I go back to MTBR since some time in the mid-nineties.
> 
> "A World Trade Center Survivor's Tale"
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that! That's pretty incredible. What happened to the woman that talks to much?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Talked her way out of it .....*

Our offices were below the impact so everyone walked down many flights of stairs and got out. The woman was still around when I retired in 2011.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Not my main ride and have crossed over to 27.5, but still have and ride my 26 every once in a while.


----------



## LMFOA29ER (Mar 13, 2015)

2005 avanti atomic with some upgrades from stock


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My Commencal hardtail in 'road' mode.









Same bike in 'dirt' mode:








And my new Commencal Meta:









Last picture was taken this morning, it was cold up there! We were just above the snow-line and knackered from the climb. Stopped for ten-minutes to get our breath back but you get cold very fast when you stop. Good ride though :0)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

That last picture is really dark, this one might be clearer:


----------



## benware75 (Mar 15, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks for sharing your experience Rev.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> And my new Commencal Meta:
> 
> View attachment 972738


Looked like a cool picture so I lighted it up a bit, fell free to down a copy back to your PC to keep:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

That is a sweet looking bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Our offices were below the impact so everyone walked down many flights of stairs and got out. The woman was still around when I retired in 2011.


Right on! And, I have heard your, "holy ****".


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dc40 said:


> Not my main ride and have crossed over to 27.5, but still have and ride my 26 every once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 972714


That's the best version to have.


----------



## KCJOE (Aug 16, 2014)

2012 Giant Yukon FX.....bought it last summer. Only upgrades are WTB tires and seat.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rev Bubba said:


> I got lucky and found the original in my own computer. I don't even know how I got it since the computer is not very old. I originally posted this on MTBR. Later Dirt Rag published it. I go back to MTBR since some time in the mid-nineties.
> 
> "A World Trade Center Survivor's Tale"
> 
> ...


Rev B. Great story and you were extremely lucky that day. I'm sure you've heard this before, but I'm going to put it out there again anyway. You should have bought a lottery ticket that day.

Did you really stop at the bike shop to make sure they didn't cancel a tire order?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes I did. Priorities and I wanted those tires. I think they were Kenda Nevegals.

I went back to work at a new location in Jersey City on the 13th. We had quite a mess to clean up since I worked for the Port Authority of NY&NJ.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Klurejr said:


> Looked like a cool picture so I lighted it up a bit, fell free to down a copy back to your PC to keep


Cool. Thank you. After I posted it I realised it was dark myself. I posted some 'first impressions' of the bike in another thread and posted a lighter picture there: LINK



Rev Bubba said:


> That is a sweet looking bike.


If you are talking about the green thing then yeah, it's growing on me. It's very plain and purposeful. My first thought was 'If Tonka designed a bike it would look like this'. I also like the fact that it's a bit different.

That picture was taken right at the top of the hill at Glentress and the last section, the Spooky Wood climb, is a mare. I've always made it though but yesterday I had to stop at a couple of bits as I'm so out of shape.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Klurejr said:


> Looked like a cool picture so I lighted it up a bit, fell free to down a copy back to your PC to keep:


You should have photo shopped BIGFOOT in to the background.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You should have photo shopped BIGFOOT in to the background.


Maybe a picture of me would've been close enough ;0)


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

My 2005 Heckler:


----------



## Xios575 (Sep 30, 2014)

2005 Yeti 575


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

How do these ten-year-old bikes look so fresh? :0. Mine end up all chipped and scratched and I don't abuse them, it just happens.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My 2011 Ventana El Ciclon


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ol' Bromy said:


> My 2011 Ventana El Ciclon


I like that colour. I had a car that colour and I never got tired of it.

I must admit I prefer it when the rear triangle is the same colour as the rest of the bike, I just think it looks more coherent.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I like that colour. I had a car that colour and I never got tired of it.
> 
> I must admit I prefer it when the rear triangle is the same colour as the rest of the bike, I just think it looks more coherent.


Yeah, the polished rear end really stands out now that everyone's riding matte black rigs, but I still love this girl. She's getting ridden tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

snowgypsy said:


> Ahhh, the beautiful Ibis HD, in her natural habitat. She downhills, she cross country races, and she shreds the rocky, sassy single track of Arizona, Utah, and Colorado...God I love this bike.


Sweet ride, girlfriend!


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> How do these ten-year-old bikes look so fresh? :0. Mine end up all chipped and scratched and I don't abuse them, it just happens.


My frame is anodized. Truth is mine hasn't been ridden enough. Both of my kids (8 and 4) are now riding two wheels so my fresh look is about to get beat.......


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

Tempted many times to try 27.5, but spent that money on just upgrading my 26er.

2011 Turner 5spot


----------



## 26isbetter (May 20, 2014)

Been riding an old (but swell) Fisher hardtail for the last several years, figured it was about time to step it up a little, just got this Giant Reign and am looking forward to finding my way around a FS, disc brakes, and long travel.


----------



## Manu_ (Feb 28, 2015)

*My 26ers*

Here are mine... My first "good" full-suspension bike an Alubike (mexican brand) and my first Specialized and Enduro Comp 2014, never trusted the 29ers for descends so I got my first enduro on 2014, now I also got a 650b...
















And upgraded the Wheels on my Enduro:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I set up these new Derby tubless with some new Fire XC Pro 2.1s. But for some reason they just pop off the rims anywhere from 25 to 35psi. So, I tore them apart and installed some WTB Mutano race 2.4s. So far so good at 25 psi. All I have to do is switch the cassette from my other wheel and make sure the rear derailer is adjuster properly.


----------



## coupesprinter (Oct 7, 2014)

*1993 Nishiki FS-3
*Shimano XT drive train/brakes
Shimano XT hubs/Mavic rims/Panaracer TimbukII tires


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Manu_ said:


> Here are mine... My first "good" full-suspension bike an Alubike (mexican brand) and my first Specialized and Enduro Comp 2014, never trusted the 29ers for descends so I got my first enduro on 2014, now I also got a 650b...
> 
> View attachment 973287
> 
> ...


"HOLY EXPOSED SEATPOSTS BATMAN"
Curious how tall you are and what size frame? That's a lot of exposed seatpost on both of those bikes.

BTW nice bikes.


----------



## Manu_ (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, the white one is 17.5" which could be something like a Medium in Specialized sizes, somehow I'm in between Medium and Large (I'm 1.8 meters tall) and I tried the L Specialized enduro and it felt really comfortable, specially with the length between the seat post and the handlebar, I feel it more natural when riding and with the white one somehow I feel like if I have to hunch to be riding. Yeah, exposed seatposts but the riding position on my enduro really improved to what I was used to in the white one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Manu_ (Feb 28, 2015)

*Exposed seatpost*



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> "HOLY EXPOSED SEATPOSTS BATMAN"
> Curious how tall you are and what size frame? That's a lot of exposed seatpost on both of those bikes.
> 
> BTW nice bikes.


Well, the white one is 17.5" which could be something like a Medium in Specialized sizes, somehow I'm in between Medium and Large (I'm 1.8 meters tall) and I tried the L Specialized enduro and it felt really comfortable, specially with the length between the seat post and the handlebar, I feel it more natural when riding and with the white one somehow I feel like if I have to hunch to be riding. Yeah, exposed seatposts but the riding position on my enduro really improved to what I was used to in the white one.

Thanks!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Manu_ said:


> Well, the white one is 17.5" which could be something like a Medium in Specialized sizes, somehow I'm in between Medium and Large (I'm 1.8 meters tall) and I tried the L Specialized enduro and it felt really comfortable, specially with the length between the seat post and the handlebar, I feel it more natural when riding and with the white one somehow I feel like if I have to hunch to be riding. Yeah, exposed seatposts but the riding position on my enduro really improved to what I was used to in the white one.
> 
> Thanks!


So if my math is correct you are slightly shy of 5' 11". Which probably does put you in between a medium and a large. But by looking at the amount of seat post exposed maybe a large would have been a better fit. If you don't mind I'm curious of the measurement of exposed seat post? Measure from top of frame collar to seat camp rails.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So if my math is correct you are slightly shy of 5' 11". Which probably does put you in between a medium and a large. But by looking at the amount of seat post exposed maybe a large would have been a better fit. If you don't mind I'm curious of the measurement of exposed seat post? Measure from top of frame collar to seat camp rails.


Possibly long legs and a short torso? That would make the med possibly better if ETT is too long, even with a short stem. Although, that would make him all legs...


----------



## Manu_ (Feb 28, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So if my math is correct you are slightly shy of 5' 11". Which probably does put you in between a medium and a large. But by looking at the amount of seat post exposed maybe a large would have been a better fit. If you don't mind I'm curious of the measurement of exposed seat post? Measure from top of frame collar to seat camp rails.


It's about 9.5 inches (26 cm) and yes, my two Specialized ones the 650b and the 26er are L size now... I've seen people with Enduros and their posts are quite exposed also.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

My adventure buddies 

'12 TR Bandit


----------



## ericzed1962 (Dec 21, 2014)

this is my GT Force 3 2008


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's amazing to me when you skim this thread. All the high quality 26'ers still out in use. Why buy a new clown wheeled bike when you can ride a high quality fun ride for years and years. Such as what's displayed here in front of us. It cracks me up how many people that buy into the new hype every year. Money wasted every year that could have been spent elsewhere. Such as a mtb vacation or family matters.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's amazing to me when you skim this thread. All the high quality 26'ers still out in use. Why buy a new clown wheeled bike when you can ride a high quality fun ride for years and years. Such as what's displayed here in front of us. It cracks me up how many people that buy into the new hype every year. Money wasted every year that could have been spent elsewhere. Such as a mtb vacation or family matters.


sshhh the industry needs to reinvent itself.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

GhostRing's dog is awesome, he looks like an Aussie or Kiwi sheepdog and those little dudes can run happily all day. He's like the perfect trail dog.


----------



## Rottenbelly (Mar 9, 2015)

New to the forum. I'm still Rollin 26's. 2013 Giant reign.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Rottenbelly said:


> New to the forum. I'm still Rollin 26's. 2013 Giant reign.


Nice bike and welcome to the forums!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My old man at 61 and my ol' 26er. Both still going strong.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's amazing to me when you skim this thread. All the high quality 26'ers still out in use. Why buy a new clown wheeled bike when you can ride a high quality fun ride for years and years. Such as what's displayed here in front of us. It cracks me up how many people that buy into the new hype every year. Money wasted every year that could have been spent elsewhere. Such as a mtb vacation or family matters.


Well, to be fair, a lot of people buy a larger wheeled bike as their first real MTB. Or, they are replacing something that needs to be replaced. It's their money and they have the choice as to what size wheels to buy. It's good that we have choices.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

my XC(museum piece) bike Giant NRS1 composite 


Commencal Meta 55 2010model 1x10(34t-with 16t & 40t)


also still ride a Iron Horse team Sunday....no pic's tho


----------



## atom12 (Aug 20, 2014)

1998 K2 Proflex Animal [16 years of service] and an Ibis Silk Ti, not sure what year it was made but I just finished building it last month and have less than 20 miles on it so far.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

*two of 'em in the family*








on the left: my 2014 Santa Cruz Blur TRa
Mattoc Expert fork, SRAM 2x10 twisters, Mavic Crossmax ST wheels, Magura MT4 brakes

on the right: wife's 2012 Santa Cruz Juliana
Marvel Pro fork, SRAM 3x9 twisters, Mavic Crossmax SL wheels, Shimano XT brakes

lower inset: wife & 8 year-old. :thumbsup:


----------



## I_AM (Mar 20, 2013)

Giant Reign 0 Custom build. I guess 26 sucks eh?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Sometimes, when I spend too much time reading about bikes on the internet and not, you know, actually riding bikes, I get to feeling like my bike is old-fashioned.

I mean, it's got a heavy coil fork.









It's got a 3x9 drivetrain (ewww!). 









It's got these tiny little wheels.









But I have managed to strap a few modern parts on her. 


















I'm not a "26 or die" person, but man oh man does this bike put a big smile on my face each and every time.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Nickel 150/140 with Alfine8 internal gear hub.

I'd be down with 27.5, but all the bikes have thru axle dropouts now. Internal gear hubs have a non-removeable axle. I'd rather have no derailleur than 27.5. Plus, the Nickel is a joy to ride.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I LOVE 26" wheels, be it for trail riding, commuting, or just cruising the mean streets of North Dakota. Here's my 2013 Cannondale Trail with 2.1 Kenda's on it. It's plush, but nimble.









This was my 1995 Specialized Hard Rock that I sold last fall. Was a great bike with a few updates to keep it fresh, now being used as a SS by a fellow MTBRer who bought it from me.


----------



## pedromayall (Jun 12, 2013)

My trusty 2011 KHS XC 204 trailbike. Never let me down.


----------



## pedromayall (Jun 12, 2013)

For all mountain and DH trails I ride my awesome 2013 RM Slayer 50. Switched the handlebar in the picture for a golden Kore 800mm. Rad!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

sriracha said:


> Nickel 150/140 with Alfine8 internal gear hub.
> 
> I'd be down with 27.5, but all the bikes have thru axle dropouts now. Internal gear hubs have a non-removeable axle. I'd rather have no derailleur than 27.5. Plus, the Nickel is a joy to ride.


Its really obvious how exposed an RD would be on a bike with a swingarm like that.


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

Updating the old mountain bike by gremlin75, on Flickr

Updating the old 26 (on a budget for the update):

2008 Giant Rincon (Keeping the frame, handle bars, stem, and crank arms)
Rockshox 30 gold fork
Raceface 30T NW chainring
Shimano HG81 10 speed cassette
KMC 10.93 chain
Shimano Zee rear derailleur
Shimano Zee shifter
Shimano Deore m615 brakes and levers
Shimano saint peddles 
ODI Rouge grips ("gremlin" lasered on the locks)
KS Eten dropper post
WTB Rocket saddle
Shimano SLX hubs with WTB i23 frequency rims (laced up by universal cycles)
Schwalbe nobby nic tubeless tires


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Get a spoke wrench! I recommend the park tool ones.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gremlin75 said:


> Updating the old mountain bike by gremlin75, on Flickr
> 
> Updating the old 26 (on a budget for the update):
> 
> ...


Do you live alone?


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

car bone said:


> Get a spoke wrench! I recommend the park tool ones.


Was that directed at me? If so I have spoke wrenches but curious why you would say that



Mr Pig said:


> Do you live alone?


Possible. Why looking for a room mate? LOL


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

gremlin75 said:


> Was that directed at me? If so I have spoke wrenches but curious why you would say that
> 
> Possible. Why looking for a room mate? LOL


you said:

_Shimano SLX hubs with WTB i23 frequency rims (laced up by universal cycles)_

then you need to finish the build yourself. No wheels bought from a store or mass produced will be good enough. You simply need to go over it yourself.


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

I trust the builder at universal far more then I trust myself. 

I plan on playing with lacing and spoke tension on my old wheel set. But for now I have no experience with building or truing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gremlin75 said:


> I trust the builder at universal far more then I trust myself.
> 
> I plan on playing with lacing and spoke tension on my old wheel set. But for now I have no experience with building or truing.


Give them a hundy miles or so and have them trued, by a pro.


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> Do you live alone?





gremlin75 said:


> Possible. Why looking for a room mate? LOL


Still waiting...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gremlin75 said:


> Possible. Why looking for a room mate? LOL


Looked at your artful arrangement of bike parts in the livingroom and took a wild guess ;0)

If you had a wife the yell of 'No you f****** are NOT!' would be audible in Japan.


----------



## stwesty (Mar 5, 2015)

Novara ponderosa 26er


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Looked at your artful arrangement of bike parts in the livingroom and took a wild guess ;0)
> 
> If you had a wife the yell of 'No you f****** are NOT!' would be audible in Japan.


Depends on the spouse. So far mine has been more or less fine with me keeping three bikes in the kitchen, rebuilding forks on the dining room table, washing muddy bikes in the shower, and cleaning greasy cassettes in the bathroom sink. Assuming I clean up after myself. 

Luckily for our continued sanity we moved out of that tiny apartment and bought a house, so no more of that.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

You washed you bikes in the shower? :0. No, my wife would not have worn that...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> You washed you bikes in the shower? :0. No, my wife would not have worn that...


Haha, only once. Kept riding until it was too far below freezing to use the outside taps, wanted to wash it before I put it away for the winter. I wouldn't recommend doing that on a regular basis for a variety of reasons.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

2010 Cannondale Trail SL2, with a light on the handlebar for night riding.


----------



## baranduda mtb (Mar 5, 2015)

only photos i have of my bike at the moment


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Just before swap of the rigid for the sus and mid ride. A co-worker asked me recently when I might consider selling, how about...never.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

baranduda mtb said:


> View attachment 975369
> View attachment 975370
> View attachment 975371
> 
> only photos i have of my bike at the moment


Did a monkey get a hold of your camera?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Did a monkey get a hold of your camera?


It was a pig.


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

Finished the build today.....now if the weather starts cooperating I might actually be able to go ride it soon!

Though I still do need to pick up some Stan's sealant and find a compressor to get the tire bead to seat correctly.


Untitled by gremlin75, on Flickr


----------



## caliiber2008 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Nrs*



theMISSIONARY said:


> my XC(museum piece) bike Giant NRS1 composite
> 
> 
> Commencal Meta 55 2010model 1x10(34t-with 16t & 40t)
> ...


Hey the MISSIONARY just wondering how do you like your NRS? The is a NRS 2 for sale near me and i was thinking about picking it up.


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

My Pivot M5.7c. XL
Full XT
Reverb dropper
Pike RCT3 fork
Lots of other goodies and I love her...


----------



## rku615 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Surly Troll*

Surly Troll.... now with Rock Shox SID 100mm fork.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's mine old Schwinn Moab. 1997, I think. I have since upgraded much and it is currently an SS convert, but I still slap the gears on for winter, every once-in-a-while.










edited for spelling, grammar and the usual.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll play.

Custom little Wraith play bike by my buddy Daren in N. Conway NH. Sub-15" chainstays but will fit a 2.4" tire, EBB, super tight. Gets changed up into all sorts of fun incarnations. So wrong it's right.



















08ish Sinister Shenanigan. 165/170 rig. (Basically a Devinci Hectik.) Fun bike; used it as my main bike for a pretty long stretch and it's a solid all-arounder that can easily take a lot more than I could ever throw at it.










05/06 Sinister DNA. Frank the Welder built DJ/park bike. I can't begin to do this bike justice.










6" Wraith Sofaking custom w/a scavenger build. Single pivot, idler, floating brake, my current favorite. If you can't have a good time on this bike, you have no soul.



















Way old pic, but this frame is still around as a pumptrack/DJ build. Aztech Flying Polack, basically a steel P-bike with horizontal drops and a derailleur hanger. Something another friend built. Ran it as a trail bike for a season and it held it's own. Damn near indestructible; another keeper.










I still have this frame around and plan to revive it for my son (he's about ready to move up from 24" on mtbs). Another Frank the Welder creation, (along with Mickey from Spooky). Usually ran it with an air adustable platform air shock and set up as a trail bike. That turnbuckle gizmo along with a couple different shock mount positions, and a little fiddling, you can run it as a ~110-140 travel and adjust the angles infinitely between high and tight to wicked slack. The most 'tweakable' bike I've ever owned or probably come across.










Still got this 95 DB Axis, Logic 853 tubes, Breezer drops, 1 of 500. about as close as you can get to a real Ritchey. Still got the Spin wheels and all. Could never bring myself to ditch it.










Not mine in the pic, but I have one of these running too. Same color and similar build. 06 Turner DHR










Besides those, the wife has a 06 Enduro, the kid inherited a sick 09 or '10 carbon Mojo SL complete from my father (who went to the dark side and built himself a Niner for his 70th b'day), usually have a few random loaners/giveaways looking to be re-homed, even got one of these collecting dust in the shed - 87 Bridgestone.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Ventana La Bruja.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It always amazed me how similar Ventanas were to Turners back in the day. Basically the same frames. This DH version a bit tweaked and a little different than Turner. But their other models were almost identical.

Abe nice ride by the way.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It always amazed me how similar Ventanas were to Turners back in the day. Basically the same frames. This DH version a bit tweaked and a little different than Turner. But their other models were almost identical.
> 
> Abe nice ride by the way.


Thanks Dirtjunkie! Even though its design is now sorta old school I enjoy riding it and feel really comfortable in it. They only thing that felt a little bit off at first was the wee bit extra height on the bb, but I got used to it pretty quickly. Here is a recent video of me having some fun with "LA BRUJA"!


----------



## Cougs (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

2005 Kona Coiler Primo..heavy as a Clydesdale, but rolling thunder coming down.

Yeeeeeaaa!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is my 2011 5-Spot. Still a great bike. I have extensively ridden 27.5" bikes recently and can say, there is not much difference - so the 5-Spot stays.


----------



## caliiber2008 (Sep 10, 2014)

*new to me*









Just got this last week, got a good deal on it and not to much bike for what i can handle for my first real season.


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Recent Pic of my 1994 Univega w/ AMP fork. Just dropped a shorter stem on it and 700mm bars. Before that I was still running 580 bars and a 140mm stem...my god this has transformed this bike into one I want to ride again!!


----------



## DougL3 (Jul 21, 2014)

$50 Trek 4300 Disc


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I am enjoying the variety of bikes on show. Cheers guys :0)


----------



## slodsm (Oct 8, 2014)

2012 trek fuel. She's got several years left in her before I break down and replace her with a remedy. Everything but the frame new within the past 6 months, lots of miles but still a lot left.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Some awesome rigs in here! Mine's nothing like some of these, but it can still outride me.

I didn't know Specialized had a lifetime warranty on frames until I went in to a shop and talked to a friend of mine. Had a early 90s RockHopper A1fs that cracked the head tube. Luckily it was before they discontinued 26" RH frames...asked for black but they only had the "Pro" colors left which were not on the US web site. Had to immediately buy disc wheels and brakes plus a new BB just to get rideable. Slowly upgraded the rest since then.
So my "free" frame ended up costing about as much as a new RH would have  but at least it has better parts, and was ground-up built in my shop. Everything new (found on deals) but the fork.
Fox F100RLC 32 (ebay, repainted and rebuilt here)
SLX trigger shifters
XT rear and cassette
X7 front 
Roval wheels 
Panaracer Soars
Tektro Dracos
EA50 bars, stem, seatpost (newer, transferred from old frame)
Wellgo M138
Need a new crankset and saddle and it'll be good for a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome, and honestly I would keep that crankset. I think it looks great.


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sycip Diesel, frame is a few years old but still in great shape. Everything else is new except for my reliable Speedplay Frog pedals.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

peter.thedrake said:


> Awesome, and honestly I would keep that crankset. I think it looks great.


Thanks. Reasons I want to change them: I'd like to shed some weight (they're old square taper Aceras) and more importantly with my 29" inseam I'd like to shorten to a 170. But i don't want those things badly enough to spend the money on them...yet.

BlueSky has SLX sets for $109 which is tempting...maybe we'll see what's out there next spring. I like to do a little something each year. Or if I ride enough maybe I'll pull the trigger on a full suspension frame or complete instead. Time will tell.


----------



## 1trakryder (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just picked up this frame to do a budget FS build for my son. Moving over most of the parts over from his old bike (it was a xsmall frame, so moving him up to a small). I am trying to nurse the old SID Race shock along. The negative chamber was leaking badly but after disassembling it and lubing everything it is holding air now. We will see how it holds up to its first ride before I try to find some new o-rings that fit.


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

My GT Sensor 
The only original parts left are the seat post clamp, brake calipers, and the fork.


----------



## CanmoreAussie (Apr 5, 2015)

'09 Stumpjumper FSR Elite, with a few changes:
60mm stem and 740mm bars, with Esi silicone grips
XT hubs with Mavic 717 rims
XT Shadow+ derailleur, shifter, chain, and 11/36 10sp cassette 
RaceFace 32t narrow/wide front ring
XT spd pedals
Easton carbon seat post
Specialized Ground Control tires mounted tubeless
:thumbsup:


----------



## dire wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

I just built this Santa Cruz Heckler with a craigslist fork and a mix of new and spare parts. This is my first full suspension frame; I can't wait to ride this weekend!

2011 L Frame
Float 32 RLC 140mm
Float RP23
XT Crankset
SRAM X9 10 speed
Hayes Stroker 185/160
Salsa Rustler 3 bars
Hussefelt 40mm stem
Thomson Elite post
Maxic Crossride wheels
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 f/r


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some of you may want to get in on this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/older-full-suspension-bikes-still-use-pre-2010-a-962145.html


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

blkangel said:


> Just picked up this frame to do a budget FS build for my son. Moving over most of the parts over from his old bike (it was a xsmall frame, so moving him up to a small). I am trying to nurse the old SID Race shock along. The negative chamber was leaking badly but after disassembling it and lubing everything it is holding air now. We will see how it holds up to its first ride before I try to find some new o-rings that fit.
> 
> View attachment 978074


Just finished my son's build.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

*2012 Pivot Firebird*

New wheels and suspension. Feels like a new bike. 29.5lbs.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Build kit off my old '05 5spot + the old HT we bought my wife [then GF] back when she was at university =









I'd certainly have been stoked if I had a bike like that when I started riding! Shame the medium 5spot was a bit big for her, but this should be a great starting point.


----------



## HarMi (Aug 20, 2014)

Surly Instigator 2.0 bad ass with Surly Knard 26*3.0 tyres and 180mm RS Domain 318.


----------



## Mattyoooch (Apr 9, 2015)

*2001 Raleigh M60 My First MTB*

Had this bike since 2001. Cleaned it up after a year of sitting. Still in great shape and a lot of fun memories.:thumbsup:


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Santa Cruz*

Still love my 26er for Michigan riding.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Just built up a 2014 Chromag Aperture. 
XT/SLX 1x9 w/32 tooth Racface NW
Slx brakes
Mavic Crossrides
Rock Shox Recon fork (for now, working on getting a longer/better fork)


----------



## Kevin513 (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally got a good picture of my 91 Trek 950, almost entirely stock. WTB rocket V saddle, wellago flats and Salsa QRs. Besides obvious wear items, the rest is still as the day I bought it 24 years ago although I think I'm going to change out the stem and bars to something a little wider and more modern. Still ride the bike once a week during summer and fall. After I get the cockpit a little refreshed I'm thinking some wheels built to fit a 10speed cassette and then going 2x10.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trek Slash 7 2013 - My daily ride! I do about 25km a day just commuting, then hit the hills at the weekend when I can. I must have done ~4k km on the bike so far overall.

Upgrades from stock:

- Shimano Zee brakes (original Avid Elixir 5 were awesome when the worked...)
- Rockshox Reverb Stealth seatpost 
- Hope SS GXP bottom bracket (original lasted ~ 10 months)
- 1x10 setup from Oneup Components. 30t n/w at the front, and 11-42 cassette. KMC chain.
- Bontrager Montrose Comp saddle
- Shimano Saint pedals

Summer spec tires: Bontrager XR3 team issue front, Bontrager XR2 team issue rear (both tubeless)
Winter/DH/bike park tires: Maxxis HRII

Been thinking of putting on some wider 800mm bars, and have been toying with the idea of a Pike or Talas (Dual position) for a while to help on the commute, but I'd have to invest in 2 new wheels sets (I have 20mm axle) so always put it on hold.

Overall, I *love* this bike - my road bike and backup 650b HT get ridden, but this bike is the one I can never wait to ride.


----------



## kattfot (Apr 19, 2015)

My single speed commuter, built around a On-One Inbred.

Tires are tubeless Schwalbe Kojak 2.0. 32/12 ratio on the gear. My first build and I'm very happy with the result!


----------



## coupesprinter (Oct 7, 2014)

A little before and current of my *1993 Nishiki FS-3*


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Nothing fancy, but it's been a good bike and it's seen a lot of (ab)use. Really, the only upgrades I've done to it are the pedals, grips and tires.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some nice rides in here keep em coming. Some of you may want to get in on this thread as well.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/older-full-suspension-bikes-still-use-pre-2010-a-962145.html


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Upgraded my frame, stuck to 26"...


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Great thread! All my bikes are 26, but this is my favorite. Just finished building it.


----------



## aibe (May 1, 2015)

*Look 986 RSP*

Just finished this one...


----------



## kotabur (May 2, 2015)

*That is an AWESOME PIC!*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Kevin513 said:


> Finally got a good picture of my 91 Trek 950, almost entirely stock. WTB rocket V saddle, wellago flats and Salsa QRs. Besides obvious wear items, the rest is still as the day I bought it 24 years ago although I think I'm going to change out the stem and bars to something a little wider


Fantastic! How nice does that lugged True Temper frame ride? Have the same frame on my 1991 970 and pretty much all stock except for the bars. Couldn't handle 20.5" wide bars. Had to add a few inches. Good to see another lugged singletrack being loved. They built those bikes right.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

aibe said:


> Just finished this one...


Ohh I like that


----------



## aibe (May 1, 2015)

mik_git said:


> Ohh I like that


Thanks!
And which of those two would you prefer? The black or the red/white one?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

honestly...neither...i'd want pro team!  
They actually both look pretty good...I'd go the black...i know they never look that good in pictures, but having looked at the black (well grey) 675 in person it looked fab, so I'd imagine the mtb would be the same...but that still couldn't win me over pro team


----------



## aibe (May 1, 2015)

mik_git said:


> honestly...neither...i'd want pro team!
> They actually both look pretty good...I'd go the black...i know they never look that good in pictures, but having looked at the black (well grey) 675 in person it looked fab, so I'd imagine the mtb would be the same...but that still couldn't win me over pro team


That's right! In person the black is more of a dark matte grey. I also have a Look 595. Maybe that's what you would like to see...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ah very nice, I did at one point think about getting a 675 and a 920i...but then I didn't, almost got a 695, but availability and costs... so (since we are thread drifting from mtb's) ended up with:


----------



## aibe (May 1, 2015)

mik_git said:


> Ah very nice, I did at one point think about getting a 675 and a 920i...but then I didn't, almost got a 695, but availability and costs... so (since we are thread drifting from mtb's) ended up with:


Very nice road bike!!! Just saw a 795 a few weeks ago and for a short moment I thought "must have". But as you said costs...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, 795's are awesome (but the dollars $17,000 here in Australia), got to test ride some 695's also great. Happy with the 675, its a better bike than I am a rider.


----------



## Kevin513 (Mar 30, 2015)

singletrackmack said:


> Fantastic! How nice does that lugged True Temper frame ride? Have the same frame on my 1991 970 and pretty much all stock except for the bars. Couldn't handle 20.5" wide bars. Had to add a few inches. Good to see another lugged singletrack being loved. They built those bikes right.


The bike is tank and has never once let me down. The frame rides great and takes a beating. I'm looking forward to updating the cockpit some, especially with some wider bars.


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

Just finished fixing this bike up after 25 yrs of neglect. Its a Giant Yukon that I have had forever. I stripped and repainted it, new derailers,grips,controls,tires/tubes,pedals. Hopefully my son will be my sidekick when I go out riding my new 29er.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

mattallica said:


> Just finished fixing this bike up after 25 yrs of neglect. Its a Giant Yukon that I have had forever. I stripped and repainted it, new derailers,grips,controls,tires/tubes,pedals. Hopefully my son will be my sidekick when I go out riding my new 29er.


Good job :0)


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, it was a lot of fun. Its at the local shop getting adjusted for riding season. I couldn't figure out the derailer adjustment...lol


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Going fully rigid on the inbred!


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

2009 FSR XC.... still going strong!


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok. Here's one from last evening. Did a fork swap to remove a low-end suspension fork and replace it with rigid. Pretty sure that gets us violating way too many trends, but the result rides well and the bike is lighter than ever.


----------



## jpulley03 (Jun 22, 2010)

*My 2008 Specialized Epic Custom Build*

Not all my parts are high end but I think I did pretty good for my first time doing something like this. I bought the frame and just started buying parts to build this bike.
Parts list: 
2008 Specialized Epic Frame
TruVativ X9 GXP 3.3 Crankset - Triple
SHIMANO 11-36T CS-HG81-10 Speed Bike Cassette Mountain Mtb Hyper Glide
SRAM X-9 Trigger Shifter Lever Set 3 x 10 Speed
SRAM X.9 10-Speed Rear Derailleur Cage (Red, Long)
Jagwire 4mm LEX Bicycle Shift Cable Housing (Red)
SRAM Locking Grips with Clamps and Plugs 
DNM Mountain Bike Dropper Seatpost Remote Lockout 
LVWA HB031L 620x120 3K Full Carbon Fiber MTB Bike Handlebar Plus Stem
KMC X10 Bicycle Chain (Ti Gold)
VUELTA ZEROLITE MTB PRO 26" Wheelset 
Planet Bike Protege 9.0 Wireless 9-Function Bike Computer
Continental Trail King MTB Bicycle Tire 26-Inch x 2.4 -Inch
Stans-No Tubes Standard UST Tubeless Kit 
RockShox XC32TK Crown Adjust Solo 100mm Air Fork
Roswheel® Brand Thick Comfort Gel Bicycle Bike Cycling Universal Seat Saddle
2014 Sram Avid Db1 MTB Hydraulic Brake Set Front and Rear


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jpulley03 said:


> Not all my parts are high end but I think I did pretty good for my first time doing something like this. I bought the frame and just started buying parts to build this bike.


Looks great. Looks really good.

You just clamped it by the frame for the photos, right? I'm a seatpost clamper myself.


----------



## jpulley03 (Jun 22, 2010)

I sort of did for the pics, but one draw back from the dropper post is its probably not a good idea to clam on the inner post that moves up and down. I could let the whole post out a little and clamp to that but if I forget and hit the button for the dropper post it will probably pull the cable out.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jpulley03 said:


> but one draw back from the dropper post is its probably not a good idea to clam on the inner post that moves up and down.


Hadn't thought about that. Good point. Pretty soon there won't be anything left on our bikes to clamp on to. LOL.

Your bike just looks so nice. You did really well in coordinating those red accents. My builds are usually cacophonies of clashing colors.


----------



## coliander (May 21, 2015)

*2006 Stumpjumper HT*

My trusty Stumpy! In all these years I've never found a frame that fits my style of riding quite as perfectly as this one does and so it's been my main bike ever since. Bit of a ding in the downtube but apart from that she's doing pretty damn well for her age


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

coliander said:


> My trusty Stumpy!


Another Jock, welcome :0) That is one looooong stem you've got there?!


----------



## coliander (May 21, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Another Jock, welcome :0) That is one looooong stem you've got there?!


I suppose it's fairly long by today's standards, it's a 110. But it's more to make up for the fact I'm 6'0 with gangly limbs riding a 17" frame (hence the ridiculous seat post length too)!
I suppose it'd have made more sense to buy a larger frame and use a shorter stem for more responsive steering, but I didn't really consider that back in '06 and I like to be low on the bike 
Anyway, it's what I'm used to these days!

'Mon the Scots!


----------



## JohnMickaelBrigadier (May 22, 2015)

my new Stanton Slackline titanium bike






don't pay attention to the saddle settings, I did not finished to set the bike up correctly


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

JohnMickaelBrigadier said:


> my new Stanton Slackline titanium bike


That fork looks way too long for the frame?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> That fork looks way too long for the frame?


The Slackline is designed for up to a 160, and the Sektor only goes up to 150, so I doubt it.

Most long travel hardtails look like that, not many around though, so I guess people aren't used to it visually. Nice bike!

Edit: And I never posted a pic of my 2015 Commencal Meta SX HT, so here that is:



Yes, I need to cut the steerer...


----------



## caboverpete (Apr 25, 2004)

2013 Remedy


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

my cove handjob


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

before and after pics of both my bikes.....

1997 specialized rockhopper....... bought for $5 at a garage sale and rebuilt... building into an urban assault bike

1991 trek 800 antelope.....picked up for free and built into a commuter with spare parts and stuff I had around..... just got it yesterday


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rockhopper97 said:


> building into an urban assault bike


Urban assault bike?? What? You got flame throwers on there or something? ;0)


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

bike for city riding, bombing down stairs... also called urban mountain biking


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rockhopper97 said:


> bike for city riding, bombing down stairs... also called urban mountain biking


I don't know about you but the guy in the video was riding like a d***. Only a matter of time before he piles into someone walking around a corner or something. I only hope he comes off worst.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree.......I dont ride like a d***


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rockhopper97 said:


> I agree.......I dont ride like a d***


Videos like that are just annoying as the guy doesn't have great skill, he's just riding recklessly. It's idiots like him that get bikes banned and cyclists hated.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ditto on the Video,,whata D***

heres my super old tech 26" Heckler


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

White7 said:


> Ditto on the Video,,whata D***
> 
> heres my super old tech 26" Heckler
> View attachment 991372


What year? I have a black one from 2006 that is my daily.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Its a 2003,my daily do everything XC to DH bike


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

I posted these in another thread, but this seems more relevant being they are all 26"...

08 Knolly DT





























09 Intense 5.5, 07 Panzer DH








07 Inga


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice collection,,I know what you mean,,,seems we don't fit in anywhere else other the the 26 forum,,,just the way I like it


----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)

2012 Turner 5 Spot in action last night.


----------



## NastyMcFelins (Jun 1, 2015)

*26" SS Bianchi SISS*


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I love seeing those Bianchi SSs, and a steel one to boot.


----------



## brainman1000 (Aug 3, 2014)

My new to me 2009 Trek Remedy 9


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

I see here is the place to support the 26" bikes...

Two month ago I built this Proceed MIA 26" (enduro), with RockShox Revelation 150mm and XT/XTR 9 speed; here in Pachacamac, Lima, Perú.

















Here my 9 year old son with a VikingX 26" building by me too, with RockShox SID Race 80mm and XT 9 speed too.


----------



## captinprocat (May 27, 2015)

*My Bike*

My 2013/2014 Voodoo Hoodoo With Shimano Saint Flat Pedals.
Great bikes here guys keep em coming :~)


----------



## paark (Apr 12, 2015)

There are some really nice bikes here! Although I don't really prefer any wheel size, in most cases 26" bikes still have the best looks IMO.
I recently finished my first "from zero" build and I'm as happy as... a biker with a new bike!

























The frame is a Merida, drivetrain is 1X10, rear derailleur is XT Shadow and everything else is great as well. Crankset is originally a 3X Shimano LX but converted it to 1X.

Cheers!


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

*k2 zed V......kona unit*

Here is my K2 Zed V and a Kona Unit that I actually Just bought today  both single speed


----------



## DoubleDale (Jun 8, 2015)

Here are my only two 26er vintage mountain bikes, my only other bike is my oldest bike 1988 Trek steel frame road bike with Shimano 105 group.









My oldest 26er is my vintage 1995 Cannondale F1000 which I bought brand new in '95, it's a medium 17 inch frame size which I mostly use every day and for technical trails because the frame size is slightly smaller for me, it's easier to maneuver in tight areas.
Here are some upgrades highlights that I made in '96-'97:
XT front mech
XT V Brakes
Avid brake levers
SACHS Power Grip Extreme twist shifters (first gen small size grip)
KORE flat aluminum handlebar
Wheelset is now HUGI-DT Swiss hubs, Mavic 217 rims (28 spokes front 32 rear), and Titanium spokes (now shown but I will update this pic later)
Tires are old IRC Mythos XC
Pedals are combination flat on one side clipless on the other side

I did remove the bar ends because I don't do all day riding and don't have any hills nearby. I've got another spare LP Composites short carbon fiber-Kevlar bar ends just in case. No more upgrades planned for this bike just some new Kenda general purpose tires.









My other one is another Cannondale 1996 speed yellow bought it brand new in '96 ordered the large 19 inch size frame, HeadShok suspension fork, CODA stem, and CODA 900M Hollow Crank crankset from my local bike shop. Then slowly built it and completed it a year later in '97. 
Some component highlights:
Shimano XTR group
XTR V Brake with ceramic pads
Bontrager Titanium flat handlebar
SACHS Power Grip Extreme twist shifters (2nd gen larger size grip)
Paul Component Engineering Love brake levers
Syncros Titanium seat post
Selle Italia Flite Kevlar Titanium seat
Wheelset is a custom HUGI-DT Swiss rear hub 32 spokes, CODA-DT front hub 28 spokes, DT Swiss Revolution spokes, Sun rims with ceramic brake side surfaces.
Tires are IRC Mythos XC

The only near future upgrade that I plan for this bike is a Fatty HeadShok with disk brake and new Schwalbe Racing Ralph or Sammy Slick tires. My next bike will be a 29er. 

If you want to check out more detailed pictures of my bikes see my public picture album and enjoy!


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

iMongoose said:


> Here is my K2 Zed V and a Kona Unit that I actually Just bought today  both single speed


oh that kona unit, that i am verry jealous for!  sigh...


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha I saw it pop up on craigslist and called the same day. It came with a rockshox duke xc fork too and some other upgrades


----------



## DoubleDale (Jun 8, 2015)

*My only two 26er*
























This is my first ever 26er mountain bike 1995 vintage Cannondale F1000 medium size 17 inch frame.
The upgraded components:
Shimano XT front mech & XT V brakes
KORE-USA flat aluminum handlebar
SACHS Power Grip Extreme twist shifters (early model small size)
Avid brake levers
Syncros aluminum black seat post
SDG Kevlar cover Titanium rails seat
Wheelset are HUGI-DT Swiss front hub 28 spokes: (not shown in pic)
HUGI-DT Swiss rear hub 32 spokes
Titanium spokes and aluminum alloy nipples
Mavic 217 rims
IRC Mythos XC tires
































My 2nd 26er is another Cannondale 1996 vintage F type CAD3 frame, HeadShok, CODA stem, and CODA 900M Hollow Crank crankset that I ordered from my local bike shop in '96, then I slowly built it to my liking and completed it in early '97. 
My components list:
Bontrager Titec Titanium flat handlebar
Paul Component Engineering Love brake levers (green and red color)
SACHS Power Grip Extreme twist shifters (newer large size)
Shimano XTR V brake with ceramic pads
Selle Italia Flite Kevlar Titanium rail seat
Syncros Titanium seat post
Shimano XTR clipless pedals
Sun rims ceramic brake compatible
CODA 28 holes front hub 
HUGI-DT Swiss 32 holes rear hub
DT Swiss Revolution stainless spokes
IRC Mythos XC tires


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

2005 Stumpjumper HT.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's my spare, beater, loaner mountain bike.
2013 Trek 3700 Disk.


----------



## ckspeed (May 25, 2012)

Remedy 9 with new LB 38mm wide carbon rim.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

2006 Schwinn Rocket Comp by Randall Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

2008 Trance X2.....This old school 26er is still relevant!


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)

just picked this relic up im fixing the front wheel just ordered spokes and hoop


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

mik_git said:


> Ohh I like that


Hi have the 29r version of the 986...I like it but the epost worries me...I think its going snap. Shoul've gotten the regular seat post version like you. Overall i like it but have been switching stems and bars out to get the right fit and feel. Cool bike and starting to get it lightish at around 22 lbs.


----------



## rockhopperstopper (Jun 20, 2015)

*26er*







this is my 26er and first mtb it is a haro shift r3


----------



## alucke (Dec 9, 2006)

*My MC Fury*









Just upgraded the fork to RS Revelation DP air 150/130mm with 15mm Maxle. The MC Fury currently has all Sram x5 drivetrain Components, upgrading to all Sram x9 drivetrain components.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

Here is my 1998 full carbon hardtail








1998 Trek 9800 OCLV


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

:thumbsup: Some really awesome rides guys, as always! 

Here is "La Negra" - My beautiful and understanding girlfriend named her


----------



## coliander (May 21, 2015)

*My "2006" Stumpjumper!*

"2006" because the frame is the only existing original part  But genuinely the sweetest frame I've ever ridden. So good I've bought a second! Just recently fitted the Forks so weighed it today with the luggage scales on my lunchbreak. 21.5 lbs soaked in rain, not too shabby for a 10 year old frame!


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

*Black and White and Red all over*













































































































































Rockshox Revelation XX World Cup Dual Position 150mm/130mm adjustable on the fly travel and fork has handlebar mounted lockout (Custom painted black)
Roval Control Carbon SL 26 Wheelset
Upgraded Rear shock to 2012 Fox Brain with Kashima Coat 140mm travel
Specialized Ground Control front, The Captain rear
SRAM X01 drivetrain
SRAM Guide RSC brakeset
SRAM Centerline rotors 180/160
SRAM S2200Carbon crankset
Homebrewed components 28t Titanium chainring
Shimano Pro Turnix AF Carbon saddle
KS Lev Ti Dropper post
Raceface Next 35mm x 760mm Handlebars
Raceface Atlas 35mm x 65mm Stem
Raceface grips


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^ Winner! ^^^


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Sette Serum Elite. Soon to ditch that for a 2010 SC SL (still 26er).


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Sweet HT !


----------



## DrugStoreCowboy (Dec 23, 2014)

blkangel said:


> Just finished my son's build.
> View attachment 980010


Looks really good what you put together. I'm sure your son will enjoy it!


----------



## alucke (Dec 9, 2006)

alucke said:


> View attachment 997742
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice. I saw a San Andreas frame show up on CL local to me and I wanted to buy it so bad but it was the wrong size.


----------



## alucke (Dec 9, 2006)

Look on pinkbike.com

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alucke (Dec 9, 2006)

I test rode Santa Cruz, specialized, and others, but didn't like the way they felt to me, found a new mc fury frame on eBay, a couple of years ago, and bought it. It rides great, well balanced.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

First time poster, new to all things MTBing!

My 1999 Cannondale F2000


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My strange(tm) Chromag Stylus, ridden since 2010, pic from a few days ago.


----------



## XTERRAGreg (Sep 4, 2014)

*My custom build*


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's mine: 2009 5 5-Spot. Has about 1000 miles on it as my bike over the last year and half.


----------



## jotaemee (Jul 8, 2015)

this is my babe.. gt aggressor 2014 waiting the fork upgrade.. maybe a rs 30 gold tk, don't know yet

nothing fancy but does the job pretty well



















she has:

1x10 tx (rf nw 34t @deore crank,11-36 xt cassete, xt chain, zee fr rear mech & shifter)
m446 brakes with rt54 160mm rotors
rf ride 710 handlebar
rf ride seatpost & hope clamp
rf turbine 110 stem
cane creek forty headset
alex xc44 rims with deore hubs @geax aka 2.0 tires 
velo crmo rails saddle

hope you like it.. cheers


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Is it me or is it invisible?


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

My brand new 26'er Soma Analog.









It was time to move on from my '97 GTS LTS-1 full suspension. I had upgraded that bike several times over the years, including adapting it to disc brakes. Since I had a perfectly good set of wheels I decided to look for a 26'er frame.

Soma has discontinued this model, and is selling the remaining stock at a slightly reduced price. I actually purchased this from a shop who sells through Amazon at a lower price than what Soma was selling at.

It was time to replace my fork, so I sourced a fork from Chain Reaction in the UK that would work with a 1 1/8" straight head-tube and 9mm QR front hub and 26" wheel. It is getting harder to locate a good quality fork that fits those specs...the manufacturers still make them but nobody seems to have them in stock.

The rest of the parts I already had on the GT so I just moved them over to this frame. Been out several times to dial in the fit, making adjustments to everything.

One of the things I like about this frame are the adjustable/replaceable sliding dropouts. Many of the other Soma frames use this system, Surly is now producing some of their frames with a replaceable dropout, and Salsa is selling some of their bikes with a similar system. I have options with the stock parts to run geared or single speed. This dropout is compatible with Paragon Machine Works sliding dropout parts, so I can change to a Rohloff internal geared hub, a 142x12 hub if I ever get a through-axle wheelset, or whatever Paragon comes up with for this style of dropout.

I built this bike up to work well with the types of riding I am doing now. It can just as easily ride a day-long epic as it can adapt for commuting. Once of the main uses for this is when I travel with my wife when she visits clients across the state of California...in the mornings she drops me off on the way to the client and I will ride the trails wherever we are at and then meet her at the hotel in the evening. The drop bars are good for these types of all day rides, some of which require time spent on the pavement as well as fire road and singletrack.

Love the feel of the Tange Prestige steel. I am looking forward to long days in the saddle on my obsolete beast.


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

View attachment 1001242


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

*My kid's new rig*

My 11 year old son has made the move from 24 to 26" MTBs. 
He's digging it.


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> My 11 year old son has made the move from 24 to 26" MTBs.
> He's digging it.


That's one lucky kid.


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

This old GT is my baby. It's a 1999 xcr-3000. Surprisingly to me the I-drive system works as well as most modern full suspension systems, but it's a lot heavier. This photo was taken back when I was still building it, and since then I've replaced the fork. The bike's pretty heavy at 32 pounds, but I found a ridiculously small 20 tooth small chain ring. Problem solved. The only original part left now is the rear shock, and it's time is coming.


----------



## sevenfourate (Jul 12, 2015)

Voodoo Hoodoo......

My first MTB in alot of years ! Hunted down a new 2013/14 model a few weeks ago because of the great reviews because of good frame, Raidon forks etc at this price-point......

I've already added DMR V8 pedals, Madison Flux seat, ODI grips, Michelin Country Rock tyres and have today ordered a Sixpack Menace shorty stem.


----------



## sevenfourate (Jul 12, 2015)

My new Voodoo Hoodoo...........

I tracked one down after reading some great reviews of this bike in the sub £500 price-point.

Already added a Madison Flux seat, DMR V8 pedals, ODI grips, Michelin Country Rock tyres and am waiting on a short-reach Sixpack Menace stem.....


----------



## bikingmat (Jun 4, 2011)

*2011 Kona Kula Watt*









My new ride. Found the frame online from a shop in Seattle, wife surprised me and bought it for me. Spent the winter building it up. Rides amazingly well, my first carbon frame. Have even talked about ditching the epic in favour of solely riding it (won't because I'll even find a carbon epic 26 to replace it with when I want a full suspension again).


----------



## trailrabbit (Sep 17, 2014)

My 2006 Stumpjumper FSR International. 26er forever!!


----------



## Scottcc (Jul 9, 2015)

07 Gary Fisher Tassajara attached to a tot trailer. The bike does very well pulling a trailer.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

2009 Fuji Outland RC


----------



## Paschfire (Jun 16, 2015)

*My 2014 GT Avalanche Comp W/Suntour Raidon suspension fork*

This is the last model year of the GT Avalanche to have 26er's.


----------



## paulig (Mar 4, 2015)

Gary Fisher Tarpon 09', fully customized


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Built up another 26" bike. Sold my Pivot Firebird frame and swapped parts to a used (but from the look of it barely ridden) 2014 Yeti SB66.


----------



## paulig (Mar 4, 2015)

ryguy79 said:


> Built up another 26" bike. Sold my Pivot Firebird frame and swapped parts to a used (but from the look of it barely ridden) 2014 Yeti SB66.


Damn, that's my dream bike right there. Full-suspension, long travel, single chain-ring, dropper seat-post. Awesome bike, man.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Keeping 26 alive...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ryguy79 said:


> Built up another 26" bike. Sold my Pivot Firebird frame and swapped parts to a used (but from the look of it barely ridden) 2014 Yeti SB66.





LCW said:


> Keeping 26 alive...


Wow times two!!


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I posted this in the vintage section, but thought I'd share some 26" love here too.

I picked this up as a commuter project. I had the wheel set, seat, cog, and still have the drive train and bars to add. I'm now waiting on a 1" to 1 1/8" quill step adapter and a new stem I have on order, and then need to get new brakes. Then my SS steed will be finished, at least for now.

Any idea if this frame will accommodate disc brakes? I don't have a pic of the other side, but I think you can see enough with this one? Maybe?


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

cassa89 said:


> Any idea if this frame will accommodate disc brakes? I don't have a pic of the other side, but I think you can see enough with this one? Maybe?


this frame is rim-brake only, doesn't have discbrake mounting tabs.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kisherceg said:


> this frame is rim-brake only, doesn't have discbrake mounting tabs.


Didn't think so, but wanted to ask to be sure. Was leaning v-brakes regardless, but now it's certain. Thanks!


----------



## Mrpopo (Jul 16, 2015)

Trek 6000 2009, Nothing too special but she's been through a lot.









Looking at upgrading to FS at the end of the season and I'm leaning towards the Devinci Dixon RS (26!) or the Kona Precept DL. I'd like to stick with the 26er but there aren't many options NEW.

Cheers!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I built this up early last fall and have been riding it since. It was a previously unbuilt, new 2001 Schwinn Homegrown. 2001 was the last of the Homegrowns and was the only HG to have the IS disc brake tabs on the drop out. The frame weighs in at 2.9 lbs with the ICBM headset. I built it as a SS and it currently weighs in at 20.2 Lbs. My new CK/Stans tubeless wheel set will be finished on Wed. and that should shave a half lb. or so. This bike is incredibly nimble and quick. It's essentially the only bike I pull off the wall anymore.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Just picked up this "new to me" 26er and put it through its paces for a few days at Northstar last week. Lovin' it!!

2014 Specialized Demo 8 II


----------



## Kartwheel68 (Jun 14, 2015)

dgw2jr said:


> 2009 Fuji Outland RC


How do you like this bike? I'm toying with the idea of buying one of the 2012 frames on eBay.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Kartwheel68 said:


> How do you like this bike? I'm toying with the idea of buying one of the 2012 frames on eBay.


Lovin it so far. I noticed the 2012 design is different though so my opinion might mean squat.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

*my bikes*








2014 ragley piglet







1999 GT XCR 1500


----------



## jarhead22 (Feb 26, 2014)

just put this on one 456 evo2 today


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

brncr6, nice gt, I have a 1999 xcr 3000!


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

Cavermatthew said:


> brncr6, nice gt, I have a 1999 xcr 3000!


Thanks it has disk brakes now, looking for a rear shock now.


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

> Thanks it has disk brakes now, looking for a rear shock now.


I converted to disc brakes recently too! It really brings out the bikes full potential. Is that an old Fox Vanilla? I still have my 16 year old Rock Shox Deluxe rear shock on the back, but it still works somehow so I'll just keep on rolling. I think the I-drive is a timeless design.


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my Cannondale F9. Installed some Noby Nics,vans grips and a NOS Rock Shock Recon.



Bought these for very dirt cheap.


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

Umf hardy 3. 
Nothing special, bought it pretty cheap.
Wtb speed king all mountain / maxxis aspen
truvativ blaze/deore 2x9
Truvativ howitzer bb
xt/deore rear/front derailer
deore shifters
juicy three hydraulics on 180mm rotors
rock shocx tora sl


----------



## Vegas Guy (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys just joined on here been biking about 3 months, did my first bike build. It's a genesis saber I got the bike mostly to get back into shape. Just after a first trail ride I got hooked and became in love with it


Genesis Saber v2600
Shimano deore groupset
1. Shifter Set (Front and Rear)SL-M610*
2. Front Derailleur FD-M611 3s
3. Rear DerailleurRD-M610*
4. Hydraulic Bike Brake set BR+BL M615
5. Crank Set FC-M610 42/32/24t 170mm*
6. BB SM-BB52
7. Cassette CS-HG62 11-32t 10 Speed
8. Chain CN-HG54 10 Speed 112L
9. 2 x 160mm Tektro Rotor RT16
RaceFace Ride XC Riser Bar 710mm
RaceFace Ride XC Stem, 70mm +/- 6 degree 
RaceFace Half Nelson Grips Single Lock 
RockBros 9/16" MTB DH Platform Pedals
RST First 26 Mountain Bike Disc Remote Lock Fork 1-1/8" 26"x100mm
DNM Mountain Bike Air Rear Shock With Lockout 165x35mm
Vuelta Zerolite Pro 26er Black
Kenda John Tomac Nevegal Sport


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Finished my 26" SS Specialized HardRock build this week and really like the ride! I've commuted to work twice this week, took it out another day after work, and fall in love with the plush tires more each day.


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

2011 diamondback mission 1. Only upgraded parts are a 2012 rockshox monarc plus rc3 shock, deity compound pedals, and x9 rear dérailleur. Rear shock completely changed the bike (recent upgrade, first good use yesterday.)


----------



## Arcterrax2000 (Aug 9, 2015)

*How do I attach a pic it won't let me?*

Do I need the app?


----------



## Arcterrax2000 (Aug 9, 2015)

*How do I post Pics?*

Do I need the app to post pics?


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

Click "Go Advanced" botton below....


----------



## Jonathon87 (Aug 10, 2015)

My first full suspension. Can't wait to start adding things and seeing it grow! It'll do for now, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcterrax2000 (Aug 9, 2015)

14 year old beast still works like a champ. Iron Horse Showdown.




















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcterrax2000 (Aug 9, 2015)

julio0674 said:


> Click "Go Advanced" botton below....


Needed the app it wasn't under there but thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

2006 Giant XtC with some shiny new pieces


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Minions...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Holy ****!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Yep!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just bought a 29'er but i still love my 26" Almost sold it and decided not too at last minute. I am glad i held on to it.


----------



## qikazel (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is my 2004 Marin Attack Trail.


----------



## qikazel (Jul 23, 2015)

2004 Marin Attack


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

my inbred with gears...








...or SS


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

*2012 Stumpjumper FSR Evo*

Lots of upgrades over the last 18 months,latest 1 is the absoluteBlack spiderlees chainring,smooth and quiet.
Over summer I usually put my Specialized S-Works Capatin 2.2 and Ground Control 2.3 tyres on but loving the On-One Smorgasbord 2.25 Trail Extreme and Chunky Monkey 2.4 Trail Extreme that I bought for winter so they are staying on,for a heavier and softer tyre they roll pretty well,and the Eckso sidewall protection gives more confidence with lower pressures,not that I had any problems with the S-Works tyres though.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

My new build, a 2010 Santa Cruz Superlight 26er. Still working on it.


----------



## jRingo (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice Santa Cruz!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great looking bikes everyone..Joss002 that Stump Jumper in stunning. Good job !


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

My SB66 in Snowmass recently.


----------



## Arcterrax2000 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis Castoldi (Aug 18, 2015)

I rebuild my two 26 bikes. I'm very happy and do not want to buy a new bike

here is the main bike :
Cannondale Prophet, xtr, thomson, mavic xmax sx. Now it is light


























and the fun bike :
Giant ac team, boxxer, huge wheels, unbreakable :














Louis


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice prophet Louis, I'm still rocking mine too.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I don't know if I previously posted it here, so here it is anyway even if I did.


----------



## olyswen (Aug 13, 2015)

*2006 stumpjumper comp*









18,800 miles


----------



## Mrpopo (Jul 16, 2015)

*Dixon RC 2013*









Just picked her up new old stock that was just chilling in the Devinci warehouse. Going for the first ride with my new beast tonight!


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Biohazard74 said:


> Great looking bikes everyone..Joss002 that Stump Jumper in stunning. Good job !


Thanks Bio,I was thinking of selling it 12 months ago for a 27.5 after getting carried along in the bigger wheel thing but decided to throw a few upgrades on her lol,so glad I didnt sell now 

Yeah there are some real nice bikes here,young and old....


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Updated my old Iron Horse 7 Point 3 after trying to sell it for a while. Added Spank bars, Chromag chainring for looks. Updated the geo a bit, Works Components 2 degree angled headset and a Marz Roco WC that's 1/4" shorter eye to eye (but same stroke) to slack it out a bit and lower it a little more. Would like to get rid of the old Super T for a Marz 66, RS Totem, or Fox 36 in the near future. Threw on some old Nevegals for now, but have a fresh set of Minions waiting to go on.


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks very aggressive!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Full rigid 26er SS, believe it or not you can actually ride one of these on trails! :-0


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

2012 kona cadabra. updated the coil magic link shock to the G3 air link so it doesn't squeak, wider bars, swapped the Easton XC for hope/flows when I couldn't find any Easton parts in aus to replace the freehub. have wondered about converting to 1*something but the triple suits my grinding ways. yep, triple, tubes, 26", and happy that way.
As for the pic, there's worse places to sit and feel a bit sorry after going OTB than the Thredbo trails.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've always like those kona cadabras, nice ride! I just lost my tubes finally...still 26 though.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

*This old' girl still tears apart the trails *









1998 Litespeed Obed - my personal custom build up. She's been treating me really well for many, many years.

Can't imagine a replacement.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

This is my 2011 Stumpjumper, great trail bike. It's running a 1x10, soon to be a 1x11, with an XD-15 BB. Swapped out the brain for an RP23, flow rims with a 2.3 Purgatory up front and a 2.2 captain control in the back. Command post and Renthal carbon bars.


----------



## Canukstyle (Aug 31, 2015)

2010 Gary Fisher Advance G2 frame 15.5'' 6061T6 gold series aluminum , i have custom built this bike from the ground up, had a few different setups since it was a new frame , but this is by far the best it has ever been, about 6000km in its life so far although it has some typical war wounds most well used xc frames tend to get , no dents or cracks and it is still a very solid/stiff frame, Raceface crank set, chain ring, seat post & shimano 8spd cassette, shimano deore xt rear mech & shifter with jaguar L3 cable. KMC X8 light chain. hydro brakes , front : avid juicy 5 with 180mm HS1 floating rotor, rear:avid elixor 3 with 160mm HS1 standard rotor. I ride it every day rain or shine , night or day , off road trails or paved roads, occasionally with a full set of panniers and rack for the long tours , high power 5000 lumen (modified led driver) solar storm x2 headlights for the late night trail rides. i truly enjoy riding this bike


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hehe, finally this thread came along. I hope they continue making nice 26" specific parts so we don't run out of tires and rims at least.


----------



## Kartwheel68 (Jun 14, 2015)

New to me 2011 Fuji Reveal 1.0.










By girlfriends 2012 Fuji Belle 1.0.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

Canukstyle said:


> 2010 Gary Fisher Advance G2 frame 15.5'' 6061T6 gold series aluminum , i have custom built this bike from the ground up, had a few different setups since it was a new frame , but this is by far the best it has ever been, about 6000km in its life so far although it has some typical war wounds most well used xc frames tend to get , no dents or cracks and it is still a very solid/stiff frame, Raceface crank set, chain ring, seat post & shimano 8spd cassette, shimano deore xt rear mech & shifter with jaguar L3 cable. KMC X8 light chain. hydro brakes , front : avid juicy 5 with 180mm HS1 floating rotor, rear:avid elixor 3 with 160mm HS1 standard rotor. I ride it every day rain or shine , night or day , off road trails or paved roads, occasionally with a full set of panniers and rack for the long tours , high power 5000 lumen (modified led driver) solar storm x2 headlights for the late night trail rides. i truly enjoy riding this bike


How is the light working out so far?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## justr6init (Aug 14, 2015)

neither are close to stock but i like'em


----------



## Canukstyle (Aug 31, 2015)

brncr6 said:


> How is the light working out so far?


the light is great, a bit much for city rides but more than bright enough to ride trails at night, battery life is good, about 2.5hrs on high and up to 6hrs on low with a 4pc (18650) 8.4v 6500mah battery pack. plus it was ridiculously cheap in comparison to the big brand equivalent. complete kit with battery pack was under 
$25 Canadian imported from Hong Kong.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Recently moved to Cranbrook and finally had a chance to check out some of the local trails; the "community forest" is less than a km from where I'm renting a place, so it works out great! Nice trails as well; feels wierd biking on trails that don't consist of loose sand and rock. Traction? This is new!


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

As clean as it'll ever get...
BRRAAAAAAAP!!!


----------



## jotaemee (Jul 8, 2015)

this is a never ending process but I think it's finished for now..

GT Aggressor 1.0 2014 (Frame Only)
Cane Creek Fotry 1.1/8 Headset
RS XC32TK Poploc 100mm Solo Air Fork
RF Ride 710mm Handlebar with RF Strafe Grips
RF Turbine 110mm Stem
RF Ride 27.2 Seatpost with Hope Clamp and Velo CrMO rails Saddle
Shimano M446 Brakes with RT54 180mm/160mm rotors
Shimano Deore FC-M590 (+BB70) crank with RF NW 34t ring
Shimano m520 SPD Pedals
Shimano XT CS771 11-36t cassette & HG95 chain
Shimano Zee Rear Mech (FR ed.) with Zee Shifter
Alex XC44 32h + DT Comp 2mm Black Spokes
Shimano Deore Hubs M615 at front + M629 at rear 
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26x2.1 Performance Tyres

that's all.. 
hope you like this bike that I love


----------



## faceplant91 (Sep 8, 2015)

Fuel ex8

First FS, slowly upgrading this guy. getting faster n faster:thumbsup:


----------



## Popping Knees (Dec 11, 2014)

2008 Diamondback Sorrento
Bought the frame on ebay last winter.
Go along for a ride.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

EatsDirt said:


> View attachment 1015798
> 
> As clean as it'll ever get...
> BRRAAAAAAAP!!!


Gay.


----------



## Gabirumaster (May 27, 2012)

In assembly stage... Scott Scale 60 with RS Recon TK Silver and Vzan Everest wheels.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

kragu said:


> Gay.


Well hello there sailor... Even has a pink seat now!

- Mr Slave out!


----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

EatsDirt said:


> Well hello there sailor... Even has a pink seat now!
> 
> - Mr Slave out!


It's not legit until you have pink booties for your cranks. Extra credit for pink Ergon grips.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

kragu said:


> Extra credit for pink Ergon grips.


I'd take pink ESI Racer's Edge over pink Ergon any gay.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I'd take pink ESI Racer's Edge over pink Ergon any gay.


You like your pink grips slippery when wet? Too far, man...too far.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

kragu said:


> pink booties


Jeethus Christh!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

EatsDirt said:


> Jeethus Christh!!


Haha, you make a funny!


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

My Ragley Blue Pig

happy with where its at now, ispecb is super handy for shifter reach with my small hands


----------



## silverstone787 (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's mine...

2013 Cannondale Trail 5









Upgrades:
Brakes: Shimano Deore Hydraulic Disc 180mm/160mm
Shifters: Shimano Deore
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX Shadow Plus
Crankset: Shimano M552 (Hollowtech II), 42/32/24
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB70
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3
Cassette: Shimano HG62 11-36 Tooth, 10-Speed
Rims: Bontrager Race Disc TLR
Hubs: DT Swiss Sealed Cartridge Bearing
Tires: WTB Wolverines 2.2 (front)/WTB Nano 2.1 (back)

wishlist:
Selle Italia Novus Flow saddle
Thomson seatpost, stem and flat handlebar.
RockShox Reba RL fork


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

*My weird 26'er.*









MTB set-up.









CX on a gravelgrind









You really want to mess with me? Road

I add this for more variety. Really neat to see so many iterations of the 26" wheel. I firmly feel that as an artistic piece, the 26 offers by far the superior visual experience and the offerings shown by many submitters here are a credit to the bicycle craft over the decades.

Eric


----------



## HillDancer (Dec 10, 2012)

Road bike.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Really neat to see so many iterations of the 26" wheel. I firmly feel that as an artistic piece, the 26 offers by far the superior visual experience and the offerings shown by many submitters here are a credit to the bicycle craft over the decades.
> 
> Eric


Eric,

I have no idea WTF you are talking about.

Brraaaaaap!

Joking! Glad you're stoked on the form/function of your crazy rides!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

EatsDirt said:


> Eric,
> 
> I have no idea WTF you are talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow.
A brief history of Cannondale framesets in MTB, check.
Mantra with a much later produced R7, check.
Suspension fork with 3-piece lowers, bolt-up crown and fork boots, check.
Purple anodized seatpost, check.
Direct Curve v-brakes, check.
Clamp-on v-brake mounts, check.
Moto style 25.4mm Titanium handlebar, check.
Shameless gesturing cacti, check.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

A few? Holy ****, that's cool!!


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Wow.
> A brief history of Cannondale framesets in MTB, check.
> Mantra with a much later produced R7, check.
> Suspension fork with 3-piece lowers, bolt-up crown and fork boots, check.
> ...


I was wondering when someone would notice the cacti😁


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

I need a Mountain Cycle for the collection.


----------



## Muni Rider (Sep 25, 2015)

I just got back into mountain biking and picked up this beauty. A 2006 Specialized S-Works Epic Carbon. It's pretty much in mint condition.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Muni Rider said:


> I just got back into mountain biking and picked up this beauty. A 2006 Specialized S-Works Epic Carbon. It's pretty much in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 1018724


Betcha a 27.5 has nothing on that. Nice score.


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*not too many steelie ht's... here's a favorite*







after 52? steel ht's this has got to be my fav....ridden as much as my ti 29er in fact but i guess not a true 26er as it has 27.5 fork and front wheel...anyway, a good way to revise the ol faithfullllll


----------



## tomfish (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeti SB66, 26" still going strong, rode a number of 650b bikes and this does all I still need it to.


----------



## Jester123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gday Guys
Just new to the site but have been riding for awhile now and really enjoying it again.My 26" is a GT Outpost 2009 ,I think, I bought it as a rolling frame and with some TLC and plenty of goodies it hasn't come up too bad.


----------



## Jester123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a front on view.


----------



## Jester123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Now thats nice Jotaemee, Great work!!!!!


----------



## BobbyFord (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's mine...


----------



## Chaz122 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've got two currently, am likely going to sell the hard tail though as it hasn't seen much use since I got the voodoo.

Up first is my Vodoo Canzo, I believe it is a 2011 model. Recently bought from a friend for a very reasonable price. It's my first full susser and I'm pretty much converted.









Second is my specialized hardrock, I believe the frame is off a 2007 bike, I resprayed/vinyled it and built it up from there.


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

'10 Trance X3. A little mucky after a ride this morning. Just changed to a 1x Drive train with Raceface. Really like it.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

2008 Trance X2 .... Just installed a new Fox factory 140mm fork. Get it while they still make it!


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

borbntm said:


> View attachment 1022199
> 
> 
> 2008 Trance X2 .... Just installed a new Fox factory 140mm fork. Get it while they still make it!


Whats Fox's part number for that fork?


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

syphen said:


> Whats Fox's part number for that fork?


Here you Syphen....Jenson USA had it :thumbsup:


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

It's only in 9mmQR? My bike is currently running 15mm. Doh!

It's one of those things.. I'm adding a new 10 speed rear mech and going wide range 11-42t.. but after that, I really think that new fork is diminishing returns. On my local trails, the drops are never huge and I've been fine so far on these F-Series 32's. Just put new seals, wipers and oil in them this summer. I may rock the bike as it is and save the money for the next bike... But man new forks look so good lol


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

syphen said:


> It's only in 9mmQR? My bike is currently running 15mm. Doh!
> 
> It's one of those things.. I'm adding a new 10 speed rear mech and going wide range 11-42t.. but after that, I really think that new fork is diminishing returns. On my local trails, the drops are never huge and I've been fine so far on these F-Series 32's. Just put new seals, wipers and oil in them this summer. I may rock the bike as it is and save the money for the next bike... But man new forks look so good lol


I was a little hesitant because it is only available in 11/8 non tapered head tube with a 9mm quick release. I am using a DT Swiss bolt on style skewer. I truly do not feel any difference in stiffness compared to my 15mm through axle on my 29er.

My original fork was a 6,000 mile PUSHed tuned F series 32 mm......This new fork is in a whole different league in comparison with the adjustability and small bump compliance. I will keep upgrading this bike as time goes on....It's to good to replace. (Plus it's got a lifetime frame warranty)

2008 Trance X2 2/9

2012 Civilian Luddite SS / 1x10

2015 Santa Cruz Highball Carbon 3x10


----------



## jotaemee (Jul 8, 2015)

Jester123 said:


> Now thats nice Jotaemee, Great work!!!!!


out: rocket ron's - in: ground control elite
out: m520 - in: eggbeater's one

hehe.. this sh*t never ends! xD


----------



## snwbdr94 (Oct 19, 2015)

*2007 Rockhopper*
*Brakes:* Front- Avid BB7 160 mm Rear- Shimano Saints 160mm Ice Tech
*Shifters:* Sram X1
*Rear Derailleur:* Sram GX 1x11
*Chainring:* 34t Raceface
*Pedals:* Shimano Saints
*Cassette:* Sram XG-1150
*Rims:* Stans ZTR Arch EX
*Hubs:* Hope Pro 2 Evo
*Tires:* Front- Maxxis Minion 2.5 Rear- Purgatory Control 2.3
*Fork:* Rockshox Reba 120mm


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

built this up for a good friend to have a riding buddy. Been tearing it up all summer.

06 Rockhopper L frame
120mm Black Elite
Shimano 2x10


----------



## dracazan (Sep 29, 2014)

heres my noob 26er
im old school so i went for a rigid and a v-brake
70% of this bike is made of 2nd hard parts includes drive train, headset, rims, handlebar, grips, etc. hope you like it guys 
its a racey build, wide bars with low cockpit


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice one! Old school indeed. Why not put some wider tires on it? (However this route leads, eventually, to a tubeless wheelset and most modern tubeless rims don't support rim brakes).


----------



## dracazan (Sep 29, 2014)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Nice one! Old school indeed. Why not put some wider tires on it? (However this route leads, eventually, to a tubeless wheelset and most modern tubeless rims don't support rim brakes).


na. ah wont do any of that aside that it is not that cheap.. its against the rules of being old school 

prefer to go out with 2 tubes and a pump

about wider tires? still looking for a 2.0 front and 1.95 rear for this currently on 1.75 tires both front and rear

this rig climbs like a mountain goat atm i dont have time to get an official weigh in but i think it is lower that 10kg (just my 2 cents) or 9.5kg with heavy 1.75 tires and tube idk not until i got official weigh in


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

*1999 Schwinn 4 Banger Bass Boat Blue*

My 1999 Schwinn 4 Banger in Bass Boat Blue.

Recent build. Wheels are 26" Easton Havoc. I rebuilt them after I blew out 3 spokes on the rear wheel. I ditched the front mech for a 1x9. The drive train is Shimano XT. Brakes are M615.









The frame has a some wear spots and battle scars but where can you find cool metallic flake paint like this? (Nowhere because there is probably a pound of paint on this bike!  )


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm I got curious about pivot design on that frame and here's what I've found. Images are high resolution, use "Open in new tab" to view them full size.

Aluminum inserts for what looks like common cartridge radial ball bearings in the carbon seatstays/rocker arm unit:








(I wonder what keeps the inserts and the carbon together)

Rocker arm pivot housing:









Main pivot housing:









Looks like they never relied on frame itself providing the correct spacing for bearing pair assembly and instead clamped a machined spacer in a split tube. Too bad this practice was phased out in favor of lighter and cheaper to produce designs just like bolt-up suspension fork crowns.

And here's frame geometry:


----------



## jarhead22 (Feb 26, 2014)

this is my do it all bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jarhead22 said:


> this is my do it all bike


Is that your build?


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

2011 Ragley Blue Pig with 150mm Rev.


----------



## thedarterguy (Sep 17, 2015)

Hope my bike is worthy enough to be posted...

It's a 1999 Giant Rincon SE with a Rockshox xc30 for, new stem and handlebars, and all else stock as of now. This bike has been so awesome and has taken a beating.
Along with the Giant is my 2003 K2 Attack 3.0 full suspension bike. Not ridden near as much as the Giant since it was my first main bicycle, but still has a place in my heart.


----------



## jarhead22 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## MnemonicGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

My '96 GT Pantera


----------



## tasty.dirt74 (Nov 13, 2009)

2012 SWorks Enduro.








160mm travel
Marzochhi 55 ATA
30mm carbon rim w/Roval Hubs. DT swiss ratchet system.
KS dropper
XT drivetrain now with Absolute black 34tooth eccentric chainring.
760mm bars. 50mm raceface stem.
Beast of a bike!


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

My newest build, Transition Suppressor.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Track_Master said:


> My newest build, Transition Suppressor.


Awesome build. Relevant video:

Top Gnar: Danger Zone


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

cerebroside said:


> Awesome build. Relevant video:
> 
> Top Gnar: Danger Zone


Thanks! super happy with it. HAHA... yes, I've seen that vid.


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

'10 Trance X3. 
Added dropper post (2016 Giant Contact Switch SL) and Shorter stem (Raceface Chester 50mm)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

The Zion and the Motobecane

It has been the 26" the one who conquer the world...


----------



## Skinner22 (Dec 8, 2015)

2009 Stumpjumper Expert. Stock except for pedals, saddle and tires.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*26'er marching on...*

Did someone mention "tis the season"?

There's nothing wrong with my current UZZI-SL frame.

BUT

I came across something on eBay I couldn't pass up. A NOS "new old stock" UZZI-SL frame *identical to one I have.* It just arrived and it's brand spanking new. It's been hanging on a bike shop wall as a show piece all these years. A 2K. frame back in the day I picked it up for what people are selling used rear triangles for this frame. My plan is to rebuild my fork through PUSH industries and then switch over my current build to this frame. New frame new shock new pivot point bearing. As you all know my current Intense has lasted me 13 years. This one should have the same longevity. At least get me through a season or two up until I'm ready to get a current frame.










Could this be the last NOS "new old stock" UZZI-SL left? ^^^

And here's the frame that's been rocking for 13 years and still going strong. The build that will be moved over to my new frame.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Very nice,lucky you. I still have one of the original tracers hanging in my garage, but not near as nice as your uzzi!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:Good work DJ


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kneecap said:


> Very nice,lucky you. I still have one of the original tracers hanging in my garage, but not near as nice as your uzzi!


Thanks, and very cool you've got an original Tracer. Is it still in use?



dbhammercycle said:


> :thumbsup:Good work DJ


Yeah I'm pretty stoked. All these years that I've had my original SL I always had my eyes and ears open for any frames or rear triangles in case my frame ever failed. I've seen used SL frames and used rear triangles but never jumped to buy one. When this popped up I couldn't pass it up. I've never seen a NOS one in the marketplace. I've always loved this bike why not extend the life of it instead of dropping serious coin on a current frame.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, that's cool DJ. What year is that frame? Post up pictures when it's done. If only dogs could be found NOS.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, that's cool DJ. What year is that frame? Post up pictures when it's done. If only dogs could be found NOS.


The new frame is an 02' my old one is an 01'. The only change in those two years was the decal set.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Alas, my frame is relegated to hanging up in the garage. Its a medium, bought it in 2000 not knowing I fit a large. Still had a great time on it for a number of years.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I put this together today, with parts I had, to use on rollers.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice Shawn. It looks like there's no rear brake. And those wheels wouldn't work with rim brakes anyway. The frame is too old for disk tabs on the frame. So there's no way of setting up a rear brake? I wouldn't ride that on the street any further than maybe to the gym and back.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice Shawn. It looks like there's no rear brake. And those wheels wouldn't work with rim brakes anyway. The frame is too old for disk tabs on the frame. So there's no way of setting up a rear brake? I wouldn't ride that on the street any further than maybe to the gym and back.


Hey, you musta read my other post. Yes, you are right. I may ride it the two miles to the gym. I don't see a problem without a rear brake, as long as the road is dry. And, I don't need a rear brake when I'm on the rollers.


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

Rode this '02 Superlight on some fun trails in and around St. George Utah during a recent visit. 
Really enjoyed the nimble handling and quick acceleration. It was very noticeable compared to my 29er.


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Too good to be real*

It is true that 26" will back on 2016???

http://www.transitionbikes.com/2016/Bikes_Suppressor.cfm?Token={ts_2015-12-14_11:30:34}-318b2c9a50e15f50-4F702309-CA75-05A7-D083A81A31E16836

KONA BIKES | 2016 BIKES | BIKE FINDER

Too good to be real..... :eekster:


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

'98 VooDoo Bizango - 953 Reynolds steel, XT drivetrain, Marzocchi Z2 Bomber, Mavic wheelset & hubs, WTB & Titec post, saddle, handlebars, etc.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kneecap said:


> Alas, my frame is relegated to hanging up in the garage. Its a medium, bought it in 2000 not knowing I fit a large. Still had a great time on it for a number of years.


Maybe eBay it so it can be brought back to life. Great bikes and still a viable suspension design.


----------



## tasty.dirt74 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nothing to see here..


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

My Turner Flux taking a break at Dupont State Park. I recently had it repainted and replaced the bushings and the dw links. I just switched to 1x11 and loving it.
View attachment 1035824


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*26 Forever*










Klein Attitude Race










Ruegamer Titus Racer X










Scott Scale 899 Swisspower Team


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That Klein :thumbsup:
(And this is from someone who isn't a fan of the color blue at all.)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcave216 said:


> My Turner Flux taking a break at Dupont State Park. I recently had it repainted and replaced the bushings and the dw links. I just switched to 1x11 and loving it.
> View attachment 1035824


Sweet!
So the 1x11 has all the gearing you need?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> That Klein :thumbsup:
> (And this is from someone who isn't a fan of the color blue at all.)


Thanks. Sorry about the color.

















Here's my other Klein. Its paint is called Sedona Orange, which is hard to capture in photos. It's a 2000 Adroit Pro with a custom-made 1 1/8" headset and a Trigon carbon fork. It gets used for running errands, and depending on which wheels and tires it has, it weighs between 17 and 18 pounds.


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet!
> So the 1x11 has all the gearing you need?


Yes it does! I am running a 32t ring and the 1x11 works very well for me.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

roadsters said:


> here's my other klein. Its paint is called sedona orange, which is hard to capture in photos. It's a 2000 adroit pro with a custom-made 1 1/8" headset and a trigon carbon fork. It gets used for running errands, and depending on which wheels and tires it has, it weighs between 17 and 18 pounds.


Orange!!!


----------



## jftoha (Mar 9, 2013)

*SB66c*

Not the best photos, but here they go for now.

2014 Yeti SB66c
Fox 36 Float
Full 1x10 XTR (OneUp) drivetrain
Formula RX1 Brakes 
180 XT Rotors (not in photo)
Magic CrossMax Wheels
LEV Dropper post
Enve RSR Bars
Easton Havoc 50mm stem
Ergo saddle
Odi Vans grips


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Very nice, yeti has nice lines, like a well designed car.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

That is a good looking squatch


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

A few more of mine:

'88 Bridgestone MB1:









'93 Bontrager Race


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

singletrackmack said:


> A few more of mine:
> '88 Bridgestone MB1:


Yours is more vintage than the one they have in the museum!


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

I just got this Kona A. These are pics the PO sent me before the bike arrived. The bike is in the shop right now so I don't have access to it at the moment, and then I'll be going out of town until the new year. I'll take more pics of it then. I have plans for this thing (http://forums.mtbr.com/26/first-build-needs-review-998120.html).


----------



## Deviant_MechE (Dec 26, 2015)

X-Post from the roll call thread

2010 Giant Anthem X2








Bianchi Oetzi Absalon Edition








The Bianchi is currently apart awaiting some disc brakes and a longer crankset. Also I don't run the seat that high, it is now in the proper place:thumbsup:


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Also posted on the 26er Roll Call thread*

2011 Ventana El Cíclon. Been a great bike! Out for a sloppy, muddy ride today


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw. Coool. Where do I sign to sell my soul so as to be able to ride 26" on dirt all year round?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

That's Skeggs on the SF peninsula. Probably could have waited a few days for the trails to dry a bit, just couldn't help myself. The slimy, greasy mud caused me a few a$$ puckering moments today.


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

My newish to me Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc. Not sure what year model. Maybe looking for upgrades? Only thing I have added are the Shimano pedals and a CatEye.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Goose01 said:


> Maybe looking for upgrades?


The only thing crying out for change is the fork. The Judy TT is a very basic sprung fork with elastomer damping. Even a cheap fork today with oil damping will be better. Hydraulic brakes if you want a slightly nicer feel, other than that just ride it :0)


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I just bought my first 29er but I have a few bikes with the one true wheel size.

Santa Cruz V10


Giant Anthem SS


Evil Sovereign


Pivot Mach 5 (wife's bike)


Nicolai Helius AC Pinion


Liteville 301


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:
*borrows the Sovereign for a test ride*


----------



## paulm7508 (Jan 3, 2016)

Going for a bit of old school hardtail here....


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> The only thing crying out for change is the fork. The Judy TT is a very basic sprung fork with elastomer damping. Even a cheap fork today with oil damping will be better. Hydraulic brakes if you want a slightly nicer feel, other than that just ride it :0)


Thanks for the tip. Probably gonna start a thread about the bike soon.


----------



## SirHades (Jan 9, 2015)

Before selling my last bike (26" BMC SpeedFox), I put it back to stock. So had a set of wheels, XT Group and a few other quality bits waiting to be ridden again.
A bargain on a Scott Scale RC frame and Fox Factory Terralogic (both new) had me build this amazing hardtail :


----------



## Quasi242 (Feb 6, 2004)

2015 27.5 frame (crash replacement) with 2011 RS coil Lyric fork and 26" wheels. I'm not sold on the cost to benefit ratio to update to 27.5 wheels and I love the plush ride of the Lyric fork.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Quasi242 said:


> 2015 27.5 frame (crash replacement) with 2011 RS coil Lyric fork and 26" wheels. I'm not sold on the cost to benefit ratio to update to 27.5 wheels and I love the plush ride of the Lyric fork.


I used to run 2.4" Rubber Queens on my Firebird and the diameter ended up being about the same as a 27.5. Great bike.


----------



## Got_Pedals? (Nov 29, 2007)

Picked up this 2013 trek remedy 9. Replaced the front tire and just put a valve in the fork to take away the renown squishy feeling that the 2013 trek/fox ctd fork had. Overall it is working great here in SoCal, we will see here soon how it holds up to VA riding.


----------



## jcrustit (Jan 21, 2016)

*my awesome bikes*







*my two bikes*


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice wheelz!

I've got a mint set of Spins still hanging around too. 
Gotta get around to building up something retro to sport them one of these days.


----------



## jcrustit (Jan 21, 2016)

yea they're really nice. I have heard they are not made anymore. It's a total bummer.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Twenty Sixers Fo' Life!


----------



## mccartney7499 (Jul 18, 2004)

Here's my 1999 Yeti ARC. It's in need of some love, but
still a great handling bike.


----------



## Shane_Hanify (Apr 1, 2015)

*New toy ... almost built!*

Here's the latest obsession to partner with my hardtail GT ... should be fun once it's done, had to wait for a direct mount stem - final bit of the puzzle. Dropped off to the bike building genius earlier today. Can't wait!


----------



## wthomas (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Orange and grey <3


----------



## Phatpants (Jun 4, 2010)

*Yeti ASRc*

Been sitting on this frame for a while, finally decided to build it up. 26" can still be cool!

Yeti ASRc (Medium)
XX1
'16 Float 32 (120mm)
Enve XC wheels (DT240/Aerolites, 32h)
Enve post, stem, bar
Hope race brakes
XTR pedals
Specialized Sworks 2.3 Ground control tires
Specialized Sworks Toupe saddle

21.8lbs with pedals and Arundel carbon cage


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, it's officially forbidden to have fun on a 26er! :nono:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Hey, it's officially forbidden to have fun on a 26er! :nono:


What about fat bikes?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What about fat bikes?


Technically a heresy, so there's a papal signed indulgence in every box with one...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quasi242 said:


> 2015 27.5 frame (crash replacement) with 2011 RS coil Lyric fork and 26" wheels. I'm not sold on the cost to benefit ratio to update to 27.5 wheels and I love the plush ride of the Lyric fork.


Nice! I miss my Firebird sometimes. Fun bike.

I sold it for my SB66, which just got a Pike, and I swapped the Lyrik to my old Iron Horse 7point3, which just won't die (and rides like a heavier Firebird). Need to change the spacers in the Lyrik to put it back at 170mm.


----------



## Shane_Hanify (Apr 1, 2015)

> *Yeti ASRc*
> 
> Been sitting on this frame for a while, finally decided to build it up. 26" can still be cool! ...


^^That's well cool!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*26" vt1*

My first full suspension bike, paid $600.00 on e-bay + about $200.00 for upgrades. Never ridden any another full suspension, so I can't compare it to anything. Rides great to me.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

2014 Evil Uprising

Weight 28.41 lbs with pedals.


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*explosif in beast mode*

forks and rack are replaced with susp. in the summer, gravel grinds well in the winter


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

brownplus said:


> forks and rack are replaced with susp. in the summer, gravel grinds well in the winter
> View attachment 1049004


I like it! utilichic..


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

brownplus said:


> forks and rack are replaced with susp. in the summer, gravel grinds well in the winter
> View attachment 1049004


I like it, but what the bloody hell are those bars/bar ends?


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my 26'er. It's a 2010 Cannondale RZ140. I just finished rebuilding it this morning with XT 1x11 34t chainring and 11-42t cassette, XTR Shifter, Rebuilt RP2 shock, rebuilt Float 32 w/upgraded 15mm thru axle lowers, SLX brakes 180f/160f, and new Stan's Flow EX rims laced to XT hubs.

I'm nursing a broken thumb at the moment so no riding for now, but I think it's going to work pretty well.


----------



## jd4x426 (Jun 19, 2010)

07 Specialized enduro expert


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

jd4x426 said:


> 07 Specialized enduro expert


And still with the original fork it seems?


----------



## jd4x426 (Jun 19, 2010)

All original except tires I've had for almost a year great bike coming from a 29 hard tail love this bike


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jd4x426 said:


> All original except tires I've had for almost a year great bike coming from a 29 hard tail love this bike


Sorry but you must be mistaken. How could a 26er possibly be better than a 29er?

And please change your user name to something that doesn't look like a serial number ;0)


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

My latest toy after a long time away. Thought of 27.5, 29 and fatbikes but couldn't leave 26.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

07 tf01


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

26 ain't dead. I've recently swapped on Pike, Monarch, Reverb, I9/Flow wheels, and RF Sixc bars.


----------



## ckspeed (May 25, 2012)

That's right, 26er ain't dead yet. Yep, got a new 2016 Fox 36 Float 26, new Syntace megaforce 2 50mm stem and Vector 7075 bar, and a Push rear shock volume kit. Oh, and a brand new 2011 Trek remedy 9 frameset. Not sure if I should built it as a back up bike or save it as a future replacement to my 2012 remedy 9.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

ryguy79 said:


> 26 ain't dead. I've recently swapped on Pike, Monarch, Reverb, I9/Flow wheels, and RF Sixc bars.


Sweet build. I'm liking that lots. I was between and sb6 and the uprising. Both phenomenal bikes, even against brand new 27.5 bikes.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

blue_biker said:


> Sweet build. I'm liking that lots. I was between and sb6 and the uprising. Both phenomenal bikes, even against brand new 27.5 bikes.


Thanks. Its odd sometimes sticking with what the industry is trying to kill, but I already had another 26" wheelset and a Lyrik so why not. When I was at Colorado Cyclist ordering my new wheelset, the guys asks 27.5 or 29? He seemed genuinely excited when I said 26.

I considered a few bikes when I was replacing my Pivot Firebird (2012 26" version) last summer. I like the Evil too, but none around here that I know of. Also considered the Transition Suppressor frame as there's a shop that carries them close to me, but I got a really good deal on a barely used 2014 SB66 frame and being an hour from Golden, its hard to say no to a Yeti.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well I went the opposite route most people seem to be taking these days. Selling my 29er HT and picked up this FS. I am really excited about the find.

Found it about 15 minutes from me. Tomac Automatic. I didn't know much about Tomac before I found it, but I'm really excited about riding this puppy. Did 15 miles on her the day after I got it. While it definitely doesn't have the outright climbing and flatland speed of the 29er, she goes great on the downhills and handles like it's on rails. I think i'll have more fun overall on it.

Anyone else have a Tomac or know anything special about them? Did I make a bad move going from a 29er back to a 26?


----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tiller15 said:


> Well I went the opposite route most people seem to be taking these days. Selling my 29er HT and picked up this FS. I am really excited about the find.
> 
> Found it about 15 minutes from me. Tomac Automatic. I didn't know much about Tomac before I found it, but I'm really excited about riding this puppy. Did 15 miles on her the day after I got it. While it definitely doesn't have the outright climbing and flatland speed of the 29er, she goes great on the downhills and handles like it's on rails. I think i'll have more fun overall on it.
> 
> Anyone else have a Tomac or know anything special about them? Did I make a bad move going from a 29er back to a 26?


Eli Tomac does real well in supecross racing ,I believe he is the son of the guy that had that company .


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

trx250r180 said:


> Eli Tomac does real well in supecross racing ,I believe he is the son of the guy that had that company .


Seriously, "the guy that had that company"?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Tomac


----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)

ryguy79 said:


> Seriously, "the guy that had that company"?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Tomac


He sure did ,last year Jeff Emig did a feature on them both on tv during one of the supercross races ,Eli's dad and him ,they were on mountain bikes ,and talked about the tomac bicycle company I think ,they were considered a higher end bike back in the day ,one bike model was an eli ,I saw a new nos eli frame on ebay last year for sale .


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

trx250r180 said:


> He sure did ,last year Jeff Emig did a feature on them both on tv during one of the supercross races ,Eli's dad and him ,they were on mountain bikes ,and talked about the tomac bicycle company I think ,they were considered a higher end bike back in the day ,one bike model was an eli ,I saw a new nos eli frame on ebay last year for sale .


That would have been cool to see! Yea they made some high end stuff, even carbon, etc... I wouldn't call this one high end, but good stuff (x9, Deore LX, Fox RP2). I think this one sold for around $2200 in 08.

It was priced well and never ridden much. We'll see how the move from a 29er Ht to 26 FS works, but I think it will be all around more fun. Probably not faster, but more fun (the key)


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

trx250r180 said:


> He sure did ,last year Jeff Emig did a feature on them both on tv during one of the supercross races ,Eli's dad and him ,they were on mountain bikes ,and talked about the tomac bicycle company I think ,they were considered a higher end bike back in the day ,one bike model was an eli ,I saw a new nos eli frame on ebay last year for sale .


Your post just made me sad, that Tomac is just "the guy that had that company", not a mountain biking legend.

Its like saying Jeremy McGrath is just a guy that rode for Honda.


----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)

ryguy79 said:


> Your post just made me sad, that Tomac is just "the guy that had that company", not a mountain biking legend.
> 
> Its like saying Jeremy McGrath is just a guy that rode for Honda.


I read his bio posted ,yes he is a legend in the mtb world ,excuse my not knowing who he was ,I just got back into bikes a couple years ago after retiring from atv mx a few years ago ,the last time I rode mountain bikes was about 20 years ago, a lot has happened and changed since then .


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I found the post a little lacking in recognition of John Tomac too. 

On the other hand, I didn't know his son's name was Eli and I also am not as familiar with the current crop of mtb pros.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

trx250r180 said:


> I read his bio posted ,yes he is a legend in the mtb world ,excuse my not knowing who he was ,I just got back into bikes a couple years ago after retiring from atv mx a few years ago ,the last time I rode mountain bikes was about 20 years ago, a lot has happened and changed since then .


No harm no foul, I just found your wording sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## Brian412 (Jul 27, 2008)

Love riding my 2012 Giant Trance 26"


----------



## jftoha (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sticking to and improving my 26er*

I an now probably done with my winter upgrades on my 2014 YETI sb66c, cat wait to test this stuff. There has been quite a bit of snow and rain in the DC area so I have to wait for trails to dry.

These are the new goodies:

2016 Magura MT7 brakes
2016 e13 Trs+ Wheelset
2016 XTR Trail 1x crankset
XTR Bottom bracket
One Up 30 narrow wide ring
Float X shock
Stealth Fox stickers for my Float 36 fork
KORE 50m stem
SDG Saddle
ODI SDG Grips
Schwalbe Magic Mary front Razor Rock rear tires.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

When viewed from left side, the whole thing looks like an inscription which says SHRED in some obscure language 

And wow you have color matched saddle rails to brakes!

Why QR seatpost clamp though?


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

Here is mine. Nothing special but its a fun bike to me. The bike now has a headlight and taillight. Just got the rear rack and case yesterday (2/23).


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

That YETI is a pretty sweet looking ride!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The angle of your levers? Now I've seen it all!


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

This is an older picture mind you. The levers have been moved.


----------



## Heineken Den (Feb 25, 2016)

my everyday ride


----------



## Krudler (Sep 21, 2014)

Go away winter! 2013 SB-66. Bought the frame new last year when they were being blown out and swapped a lot of parts over.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BAMAFAN92 said:


> Nothing special but its a fun bike to me.


Don't say that, all bikes are special.


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks lol. Got the rack on last light. The wife and daughter are away for a bit so brought the bike inside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

Some sweet outdated rigs here, how can this be?? with all the hype and marketed 650b / 29er musings this doesn't seem possible folks are hanging onto and updating their 26 rigs.....whats the world coming to??


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, 26" wheels are big enough. 

650b just fits the modern trend of longer wheelbases and ditching the front derailer better. And still it wouldn't have conquered the market without heavy concerted effort by the industry.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BAMAFAN92 said:


> Thanks lol. Got the rack on last light. The wife and daughter are away for a bit so brought the bike inside.


Arrrhhh! You have a kick-stand?! I take it back, uncooluncool...


----------



## zspaldin (Apr 9, 2010)

I used the winter downtime to tear my bike down install a pile of parts I bought, won on ebay, and got as gifts. I just got out the other day for the first ride of the year and had a blast. The upgrade from my worn out Deore 3x9 to XT 1x11 was well worth it. I love how the new drivetrain shifts and the ratios with a 30T chainring are perfect for where I ride. The 1.7lb weight loss isn't bad either.

I've had several people tell me that I need to upgrade to a new 650b trail bike, which I may do eventually, but I love my 26" hardtail. I'm planning on keeping this bike forever even if it becomes my commuter.


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Arrrhhh! You have a kick-stand?! I take it back, uncooluncool...


Yup, kick stand. Im that guy.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

BAMAFAN92 said:


> Well i found the d-bag of the forum.


I am reasonably sure he is joking.


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

cerebroside said:


> I am reasonably sure he is joking.


I fixed my comment because I believe he was joking. But still not to sure.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BAMAFAN92 said:


> I fixed my comment because I believe he was joking. But still not to sure.


Of course I'm joking. No I'm not, yes I am! :0)

Dude, kickstands have to be just about the stupidest things you can nail to a bike. You're carrying around that extra weight for what? So you can leave your bike teetering upright ready to fall over at the slightest breeze and get bashed up? Why not just lay it on the ground to begin with, it can't fall off that.


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

Brumm bruuuuummmmm bruuummmmm is the noise i make while i wait for this godawful wind to stop. Ive had to buy myself a rowing machine because people are getting from A to B like Mary Poppins.

This has been a ridiculous and depressing scottish winter.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

twodogsfighting said:


> This has been a ridiculous and depressing Scottish winter.


No it hasn't! We were out on Saturday, beautiful crisp winters day. In fact it is very mild and tame for the time of year. Stop being a woos and get out ;0)


----------



## BAMAFAN92 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Of course I'm joking. No I'm not, yes I am! :0)
> 
> Dude, kickstands have to be just about the stupidest things you can nail to a bike. You're carrying around that extra weight for what? So you can leave your bike teetering upright ready to fall over at the slightest breeze and get bashed up? Why not just lay it on the ground to begin with, it can't fall off that.


I haven't got a round to taking it off. That's the next item on my list to do.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BAMAFAN92 said:


> I haven't got a round to taking it off. That's the next item on my list to do.


Should've been off the second you got it home! ;0)

Saw a guy at the trail centre on Saturday with a bell on his bike...


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Why not just lay it on the ground to begin with, it can't fall off that.


If sufficiently drunk it can!


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> ...Saw a guy at the trail centre on Saturday with a bell on his bike...


That's there incase you get a bit hoarse from yelling 'STRAAVVAAAA!' at the top of your lungs.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ahahahaha I like the direction this thread is going!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> That's there incase you get a bit hoarse from yelling 'STRAAVVAAAA!' at the top of your lungs.


Be serious. No one who uses Strava would have a bell.

I told the guy to take it off and he said he didn't know how to get it off, I kid you not.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Have bell, will travel-








No kickstandz allowed tho-








A commuter (my original mtb, '95 Trek 8700 fully rigid w/ semi-slicks). An icybike ('03 Trek 9.8 bought used in '12 and converted for ice ridin') Never gonna sell 'em. 26er love


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> No it hasn't! We were out on Saturday, beautiful crisp winters day. In fact it is very mild and tame for the time of year. Stop being a woos and get out ;0)


Dunno where you are, but the west coast has been bleaaaak.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

twodogsfighting said:


> Dunno where you are, but the west coast has been bleaaaak.


Isn't it always?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Isn't it always?


Nah.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> Nah.


Scotland dude, the West Coast of Scotland. Where it rains a lot, but not always.

Arran. This road goes along the beach for about sixteen miles by the way, very nice.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Scotland dude, the West Coast of Scotland...


Well, carry on then.


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

Lol. I wonder how long ago that picture was taken. I am such a wuss though.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

2011 Yeti ASR5 Carbon built the way I like it. 19lbs, 5" travel front and rear, 180/160 brakes, rides like it's on rails because of the 12x142 rear and the Lefty front with a wide carbon rim and a 2.4" Conti X-King at 20psi.

Lots of little personal touches. There ain't another one out there like it. Now I just have to save up some cash for the rear carbon wheel build. Hub alone is gonna cost $450.


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

BlownCivic said:


> 2011 Yeti ASR5 Carbon built the way I like it. 19lbs, 5" travel front and rear, 180/160 brakes, rides like it's on rails because of the 12x142 rear and the Lefty front with a wide carbon rim and a 2.4" Conti X-King at 20psi.
> 
> Lots of little personal touches. There ain't another one out there like it. Now I just have to save up some cash for the rear carbon wheel build. Hub alone is gonna cost $450.


It's weird seeing a Yeti with a lefty, but it seems so right. That is certainly a unique build. At sub-20lbs it is a very impressive bike, too.


----------



## KeithD42 (Mar 5, 2016)

*2003 Giant Warp DS3*





















My rebuilt 2003 Giant Warp DS3. Last spring I was going to buy a new Mtn bike but instead tore apart and rebuilt my warp with components I picked myself. The total rebuild cost me about $750. I ended up with a truly one of a kind bike.


----------



## Rhodewarrior (Mar 3, 2016)

My 2001 Schwinn Rocket 88, The last year of USA made Schwinns. I bought it new and it has seen some upgrades over the years. I took this pic this weekend on my first ride with a 1x10 setup using Saint M820 shifting, raceface 34t narrow-wide and xt 11-36. It ran flawless, I love Saint!


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

2006 Specialized Hardrock Sport.
Added new grips, 8-speed cassette, bash guard, cables, brake pads, and new pedals ordered.


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

I worked in a bike shop for a period when those Schwinn rockets were being sold. It was one of our favorite bikes to take out of the store and down some stairs whenever we were bored. Great bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

comfycoaster said:


> I worked in a bike shop for a period when those Schwinn rockets were being sold. It was one of our favorite bikes to take out of the store and down some stairs whenever we were bored. Great bike.


Right before you sold it to some unsuspecting smuck.


----------



## Rhodewarrior (Mar 3, 2016)

comfycoaster said:


> I worked in a bike shop for a period when those Schwinn rockets were being sold. It was one of our favorite bikes to take out of the store and down some stairs whenever we were bored. Great bike.


I don't think many people know about these Rocket 88 bikes, most know Homegrown. These have Gold Label frames just like Homegrown. It really is a great riding bike. I loved that it came equipped with hydraulic disc brakes and an adjustable spring air/oil fork back in '01. When I tell someone I own a Schwinn, I always add "it's a bike store Schwinn, not a Walmart schwinn".


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Man, that looks great. I really want one of these. They are hard to find.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Went to the bank...took a pic.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

very nice, i like the blue. Are those my marta brakes?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rhodewarrior said:


> My 2001 Schwinn Rocket 88, The last year of USA made Schwinns. I bought it new and it has seen some upgrades over the years. I took this pic this weekend on my first ride with a 1x10 setup using Saint M820 shifting, raceface 34t narrow-wide and xt 11-36. It ran flawless, I love Saint!
> 
> View attachment 1055203


Nice! I remember them.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

kneecap said:


> very nice, i like the blue. Are those my marta brakes?


Marta? Never met her.


----------



## tasty.dirt74 (Nov 13, 2009)

tony92231 said:


> My first full suspension bike, paid $600.00 on e-bay + about $200.00 for upgrades. Never ridden any another full suspension, so I can't compare it to anything. Rides great to me.


A 2004 Giant VT was my first dual suspension MTB. It went through many incarnations! You have a great first proper MTB. Just learn to fix things that wear out and enjoy !

Sent from something to something!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Santa Cruz Blur LT*

Santa Cruz Blur LT


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! I remember them.


Well, at least your brain still works a little.


----------



## South Ark (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, they aren't great photos but this is a result of the last ride at Lincoln Parish Park after years of it sitting or doing some laps around the hood with the kids. Now it's at the shop for a rebuild. I'll post some better ones when I get it back. '90 Giant Rincon that I took to college.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chorizotaco (Mar 27, 2016)

*1996 Schwinn Homegrown*





















Purchased frame off craigslist, 19", NOS, no stickers, serial #HS6304. Assuming it's a 1996 by the red/black dart theme, but the tt cable stops run along the top of the tube, not along the side. It's fun to ride.


----------



## ChaosDuke91 (Apr 6, 2016)

College student on a budget. 2003(?) Haro VGF-1

I have learned almost everything I know from fixing/replacing components on this bike. Understatement to say that I love it despite it not being top of the line.


----------



## d_back_rider (Apr 7, 2016)

*Diamondback Response XE*

This is my 2013 Diamondback Response XE, Stripped down to bare metal, new paint, New Tires, New Answer handle bars, new pedals, new seat, just recently added a rear cassette and new chain. Ready To Ride!!


----------



## 4runerguy (Mar 13, 2016)

*New (to me) Kona Kikapu*

Found it on CL, needed a good cleaning and some updates. Picked it up cheap so putting some coin into it hasn't hurt too bad.


----------



## curac268 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Specialized FSR XC*

Upgraded a little .


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> Some sweet outdated rigs here, how can this be?? with all the hype and marketed 650b / 29er musings this doesn't seem possible folks are hanging onto and updating their 26 rigs.....whats the world coming to??


I have an '03 started WW bike that I have just got around to trying to update, at only 14lbs and failing to find many 26" v-brake WW parts, so have decided to stick with 26" but have at least moved onto a disc based bike but have found that things have moved on and that the marketing dudes have decided that we need 200 types of BB and headsets, steerer options that makes my simple update a living hell.
Still will end up with a sweet sub 14lb ride, as I am a lite, small rider, so I don't trash much stuff.


----------



## font9a (Jul 4, 2004)

*26" Maverick ML8 / just built up*








I've posted on a few other threads on mtbr &#8230; but I'm so proud of my "new" Maverick ML8. I picked of the frame from Ethan in 2012 I think, and it's been hanging on a peg in my workshop until now. I transferred everything but the fork and the drivetrain from my 2006 Durance. This thing is so dreamy. The new Fox 36 is really an eye-opener compared to my DUC32; so sensitivity.

* Maverick ML8 165mm frame
* XTR M9000 1-11
* Hope Tech II 183mm brakes
* Hope ceramic BB
* King hubs, Mavic 819 UST, 2.35 Nevegals
* Cromag saddle, bars
* Renthal stem
* Maverick dropper post
* Fox Factory RC2 160mm 36
* Candy 4Ti pedals


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't really know much about Kona but I've always liked the font, it's sort of punk, or the opposite of brands like Specialized or Scott.



4runerguy said:


> Found it on CL, needed a good cleaning and some updates. Picked it up cheap so putting some coin into it hasn't hurt too bad.
> View attachment 1062456


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Heres my new old bike.

It's a size XLarge (21"). I would trade fora S/M if anyone has something.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

hadaiwai said:


> It's a size XLarge (21"). I would trade fora S/M if anyone has something.


If you can ride it just now, get rid of that ridiculously long stem and you'll be sorted. Try a 50mm.


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> If you can ride it just now, get rid of that ridiculously long stem and you'll be sorted. Try a 50mm.


I was just thinking about that yesterday. The stem is a 100mm. I have to cut down the handlebar because its very long. Also thinner tires. The tires are 26 x 2.20 right now and i might downsize it to 1.95. With all this being said, I hope it'll fit me.


----------



## cnordt24 (Apr 4, 2016)

My 1998 Gary Fisher Paragon 18".. still truckin along like I bought it yesterday!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't cut the bars until you get a shorter stem. A short stem and narrow bars is not a happy combination. 

100mm is very long. I think you like the way a shorter stem feels, once you get used to it hat is. 

Narrower tyres won't make the bike fit you any better ;0) Why do you want narrower tyres?


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Don't cut the bars until you get a shorter stem. A short stem and narrow bars is not a happy combination.
> 
> 100mm is very long. I think you like the way a shorter stem feels, once you get used to it hat is.
> 
> Narrower tyres won't make the bike fit you any better ;0) Why do you want narrower tyres?


I will cut the handlebar after I get the 50mm stem.

I thought the 2.20 on the tires were the height, but its the width right? I wanted to make the bike shorter because I'm only 5'7.


----------



## cnordt24 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, 2.2 is the width of the tire


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

cnordt24 said:


> Yeah, 2.2 is the width of the tire


is there anyway I can get tires that are shorter in height?


----------



## cnordt24 (Apr 4, 2016)

To be honest I don't know if they make a "low profile" mountain bike tire, maybe if you find some that are 2.0 or smaller they may be lower then the 2.2+ tires


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

cnordt24 said:


> To be honest I don't know if they make a "low profile" mountain bike tire, maybe if you find some that are 2.0 or smaller they may be lower then the 2.2+ tires


Thats what I assumed. I'll ask the bike shop... or if anyone here can please help.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

hadaiwai said:


> That's what I assumed. I'll ask the bike shop...


Please don't! If you go into a bike shop and ask for smaller tyres because your bike's too big they will look at you as if you are mental. Forget the tyres, they won't change the fit of the bike at all.

Get the stem, see how that goes. To be honest, if the bike's still too bike I'd sell it and buy one the right size.


----------



## megasthenes (Apr 19, 2016)

Girlfriends 26" bike - getting some BB7s soon, as well as 2.35" tires.

Don't have a picture of mine at the moment, but that'll change soon.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

My now 15 year old beat up pos that I love got over 5k miles on it according to my computer. Its changing a lot over the next week I got a new crank, rear derailleur, new cassettes, brake and shifter cables w/housings, new front tire and a few other things incoming. Today I got in my new rear tire new shifter, the headlight you can see, new toe clips, grips, bar ends,and the new cages on it. My only minor complaint about it right now is I bought 2 25 ounce camelbak bottles for it and there to big to fit in the 2nd bottle cage booooo guess ill have to buy a 21 ounce.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Bahamut2119 said:


> My now 15 year old beat up pos that I love got over 5k miles on it according to my computer. Its changing a lot over the next week I got a new crank, rear derailleur, new cassettes, brake and shifter cables w/housings, new front tire and a few other things incoming. Today I got in my new rear tire new shifter, the headlight you can see, new toe clips, grips, bar ends,and the new cages on it. My only minor complaint about it right now is I bought 2 25 ounce camelbak bottles for it and there to big to fit in the 2nd bottle cage booooo guess ill have to buy a 21 ounce.
> 
> View attachment 1065438


I also have an old iron(2003) that I used up until last year when I got my SantaCruz. Very good bike.
I want to refurbish it to use it as my back up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Nothing wrong with em mines old enough it was build here in the us not sure if they still do that and its a aluminum frame i got it a year or 2 after it came out for 350 new it was 700 I was just laying around in my local shop.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

This is my 2011 Stumpjumper Elite.


----------



## rustywin (Sep 21, 2012)

I call her Frankenstein


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

2001 GT iDrive 4.0
Fuji/Alex wheels w/ Kenda K816 26x2.1 tires
SLX Shadow rear der. / 10s cassette
SLX 3x10 shifters
Tektro Draco Disc brakes 180F/160R
ODI grips
Stock suspension and f der./crank


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeti SB 66


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Please don't! If you go into a bike shop and ask for smaller tyres because your bike's too big they will look at you as if you are mental. Forget the tyres, they won't change the fit of the bike at all.
> 
> Get the stem, see how that goes. To be honest, if the bike's still too bike I'd sell it and buy one the right size.


Thats what I did. I sold the Specialized to get this a day ago.



















I forgot what year it is exactly.


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

I just picked up a 2003 Kona Fire Mountain, on my way home from my annual Jeep/camping trip in Big Bear, CA. 
20" frame, mostly stock from what I can tell. Was one of the few decent craigslist finds that I saw. 
Sitting next to my 90's hardrock.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

hadaiwai said:


> Thats what I did. I sold the Specialized to get this a day ago.


Nice. One of the really cools things about cycling is that there are millions of bikes out there. Loads of people buy nice bikes then hardly use them, sometimes don't use them at all, and you can pick up lovely bikes without spending a fortune. My last bike was new but only because it was seriously reduced. There is no way I'd buy a new bike at full retail these days.


----------



## caboverpete (Apr 25, 2004)

*My new 26er*

My new 26er
2015 Knolly Chilcotin
Fox 36
Deity cockpit
XO1 Drivetrain
The "little" wheels are still working for me!


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

What a nice bike!
26" works for me too!


----------



## trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2014)

x2 ,that knolly looks very nice


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

hadaiwai said:


> Heres my new old bike.
> 
> It's a size XLarge (21"). I would trade fora S/M if anyone has something.


Cool bike, but sell that thing and get the right size bike man. I'm 5'7", and have ridden specialized for years. We fit between a small and medium, depending on inseam, even at the extremes. Even with a 30mm stem, it's still going to be way too big.



caboverpete said:


> My new 26er
> 2015 Knolly Chilcotin
> Fox 36
> Deity cockpit
> ...


Very cool to see a modern 26er! Love it!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Remember when Cotic released that "26 ain't dead" video featuring a 26" Soul and then less than a year later they cancelled that frame and only 27.5" Soul is being produced now?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, still love my SB66.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Remember when Cotic released that "26 ain't dead" video featuring a 26" Soul and then less than a year later they cancelled that frame and only 27.5" Soul is being produced now?





dbhammercycle said:


> I remember.


I remember when they made a '26 ain't dead' video exclusively featuring the BFe 26, which they still make.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> I remember when they made a '26 ain't dead' video exclusively featuring the BFe 26, which they still make.


But in the end it shows these three frame names, in order:
BFe
Rocket
Soul.

And it also mentions Soul in the text comment to the video.

(26" Soul would be the the frame I'd buy if I didn't have a 2006 Cove Handjob, so it's the first Cotic frame that comes to my mind)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

My 26'er has been sitting around getting fat, and I'm ok with it, I'm actually encouraging it to get even fatter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> My 26'er has been sitting around getting fat, and I'm ok with it, I'm actually encouraging it to get even fatter.


I suspect possibly some wider rims with bigger tires perhaps.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I suspect possibly some wider rims with bigger tires perhaps.


Now who in their right mind would do such a thing?

I think I've settled on 45mm Duallys.


----------



## cnordt24 (Apr 4, 2016)

My 1996 Gary Fisher Joshua Y rebuild.. Put it together last week from the frame out (stripped my Paragon in the process) and she had her maiden voyage this past saturday. She took the hills, rocks, and roots like a champ! Glad I invested $150 in the frame, and I'm really happy the bike didn't fall apart mid-ride.. hadn't done a bike build in about 20 years lol.


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

Spring is finally in the air. Time to get the old Trance X out.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

Oak mtn today by Randall Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Still kicking. Cleaned up my 2005 Iron Horse 7 Point 3 over the weekend, need to get a front brake adapter, but should be ready for a few Trestle or Keystone days this summer. I don't ride park enough to justify a better DH bike, but it keeps the DH days off my Yeti. Might splurge on the new Flow rims and have them laced to the old hubs. These old rims are pretty beat.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Crap, put that in the wrong thread. Oh well.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

ryguy79 said:


> Crap, put that in the wrong thread. Oh well.


Its a 26 right?


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, meant to put it in the over 10 year old thread.


----------



## ronrex (Apr 28, 2016)

*450ds*

"chaser" rear shock with rebound damping adjust (ks291r i think.)
wtb st i23 rims.
wtb tcs bronson 2.1 ( love these tires.)
nashbar cutout seat...(don't remember...but it's a current model)
nashbar seatpost cut to fit, with reflector bracket lower limit stop.
topeak pump
bottle cage for road rides, wear pack off road
love the bike....more offroad, but i ride it on the road too.























the decals are not on the wheels anymore...they were too much for my taste.


----------



## Canukstyle (Aug 31, 2015)

*mmmm,freshly baked*

ftw


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow that's one tall cockpit!


----------



## Canukstyle (Aug 31, 2015)

.ftw itb


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

This is my wife's GT I-Drive that I built for her a few years ago. My buddy gave me a heads up when he saw that Nashbar had these new/old stock frames and I ended up picking this one up for $100. As far as I can tell from images found online it's a 2006. My wife loves her GT. She learned how to ride trails on this bike and as her enthusiasm has grown, some parts have been upgraded. The latest upgrades are the Shimano Deore hydros and the Gravity Dropper post. Tomorrow is the first ride with the new post and we're both stoked.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

A few upgrades since last post


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Focus Project Enduro 2012*















Great bike, strong and stable, great suspension system, and with 9 speed gear.. I used first with Revelation 150mm, then with Fxo CDT 160mm; and run in DH trails







And even run in a DH contest with this bike 2 months ago.. amazing day


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

My only 26er now. The city destoryer, Lg 2009 Giant Boulder SE...










I bought the full stock bike used for $150 after my Meta SX got stolen. I put parts on it slowly, and only parts that were seriously discounted.

My upcoming build is a 2015 Dartmoor Hornet that will get 27.5 wheels and a 140mm/150mm travel fork. Maybe a no-Boost Yari? Not sure on fork yet?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

pdxmark said:


> ...my Meta SX got stolen...


Gutted. BB height on the Hornet might end up pretty high?


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Updated SC Superlight. Went 1x11, got tired of fiddling with a FD.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

cerebroside said:


> Gutted. BB height on the Hornet might end up pretty high?


I'm not understanding what you mean?


----------



## rotoninc (May 29, 2016)

Posting up my 26er!!!!!


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

pdxmark said:


> I'm not understanding what you mean?


Hornet is the same frame for 26 and 27.5, with around the same BB drop as a Meta SX HT, so BB will be ~10 mm higher with 27.5 wheels. No idea if that's a big deal for you, but just something to bear in mind.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!

Now that I have your attention, I saw some really cool news last night: LINK

Brilliant, in many ways. Firstly, if you have a 26'' bike and want to buy a bang up to date fork for it, now you can. Secondly, it sends a message to Fox, and other fork manufacturers, that they're is still a market for 26'' forks. There is no way MOJO would be buying these forks if they didn't think they could sell enough of them to cover the cost.

I imagine the forks will be full retail and not cheap but I reckon it might be worth pushing the boat out and buying one. You'd have a high-spec brand new fork which should last you many years and the parts for it are all current and should be available for some time. The forks we're all riding now are mostly a few years old at the very least and by the time they are worn out there may be few repair options and no new high-quality 26'' forks available.

I've been looking for a new high-quality 26'' fork with a straight steerer for my son's bike and they are thin on the ground. Just a year or so ago there were plenty floating around. I think that soon there will be practically none. A bottom-end Rockshox will be about it.

Epic win. This fork brings the best fork technology to the best wheel size ;0)


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> GREAT NEWS!
> 
> Now that I have your attention, I saw some really cool news last night: LINK
> 
> ...


Your news is a year old.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Haint said:


> Your news is a year old.


Ah you're kidding? Well thanks for telling me about these forks! ;0)


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

how do you get these forks? Does he have any left?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bridgestone14 said:


> how do you get these forks? Does he have any left?


If you look at the Mojo website they still have them in all travel options.


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

My Turner Flux during a ride at Paris Mountain. No rush to switch from 26 anytime soon. Have made a few changes to the bike since my post in December: Maxxis tubeless tires Ardent Race on the front, Ikon on the rear, Bontrager Montrose Elite Saddle, Ritchey WCS 90mm stem and a Race Face Next Carbon 5mm riser bar.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I too switched to Ikons 2.2" from all-round Marathon Extremes 2.25" on my lovely 26" rigid SS. And a pair of latex tubes that I had stashed. Dropped 650-ish grams from wheels, gained more grip on dirt. Accelerations and uphills are insane now, and that with heavy ass rims (550g front, 660g rear). 

No way I'm going to any bigger wheels as long as there are good 26" parts and rubber around.

Will post pics some day... as soon as I get someone to make decent ones.


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Still loving 26"*


----------



## fjonzo (Jun 8, 2016)

*my 26er*


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

just got her today! Might post more later on.

05 Uzzi VPX with a few mods


----------



## fjonzo (Jun 8, 2016)

Battery said:


> just got her today! Might post more later on.
> 
> 05 Uzzi VPX with a few mods


mavic rims with tubeless?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjonzo (Jun 8, 2016)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I too switched to Ikons 2.2" from all-round Marathon Extremes 2.25" on my lovely 26" rigid SS. And a pair of latex tubes that I had stashed. Dropped 650-ish grams from wheels, gained more grip on dirt. Accelerations and uphills are insane now, and that with heavy ass rims (550g front, 660g rear).
> 
> No way I'm going to any bigger wheels as long as there are good 26" parts and rubber around.
> 
> Will post pics some day... as soon as I get someone to make decent ones.


I agree, biggest push for light dynamic feel is wheelset and tires. I added tubeless tires on dt swiss 240s, mavic ust rim with Conti RaceKing 2.0 at first, what a blast. The RaceKings aren't well protected though even when filled with milk, switched to TrailKing 2.2 one day but they are much slower.

There's definitely nothing wrong with 26 inch, in particular because the rider makes the biggest difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

fjonzo said:


> mavic rims with tubeless?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


correct! The previous owner was the original owner of this bike and took it on many adventures. I am gonna honor him by taking it out on a lot of adventures as well. He did quite a bit of work on it.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> GREAT NEWS!
> 
> Now that I have your attention, I saw some really cool news last night: LINK
> 
> ...


MRP Stage. Nuff said.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

New Magura 26" TS8 R 100 Fork 1 1 8" Straight Steer R120 Race Fox Float 100mm | eBay
One more of these left. Wish I had a bike to put it on.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Broads72 said:


> View attachment 1075000


Hi mate if that was my bike I would be loving it for a long time


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*New life for my old bike...*

Hi everyone a few pictures of some upgrades to my Specialised FSR XC.

I have had it since new, and in between road riding its had not too heavy use so is still in good nix.

The fork was possibly the worst part of the bike so I just replaced it with a Rock Shox Reba. Went with a 27.5 with an eye to my next bike.









The fork has transformed the bike as well as I hoped.

Specialised here in OZ have a two for one deal on tyres at the moment so some new boots as well, 2.3's front and rear.









I finally got around to getting a dropper post, why did I wait so long. I believe its the single best upgrade for your bike.









A LBS had a Fabric saddle in stock, I have seen good reviews on these, and the shape looked similar to the Brooks saddles that I run on my road bikes. A steal a $80 odd dollars, and after a four hour ride today money very well spent.









Last change was one I was not sure that was the right one. I have always run clipless pedals, and a few weeks ago had a small crash and did not un clip my right leg fast enough. The result was a very tender knee, riding to work on flats was ok but clipped in not so flash.

So I switched out to some flat platforms, a couple of short rides felt good and after four hours today great.









Don't believe I will be switching back anytime soon.

There is only on change to make on the bike now, and that will be a 1x11 Shimano SLX set up when its available in a few months.

After that it will just be a matter of run the old girl until something major goes wrong. Until then I am very happy with a 26 inch bike.

To finnish a few photos from the start of todays ride.

















Sunny and 21 dec C not a bad winters day in OZ.


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

My V2 Banshee Rune.

Just put 26" Carbon Zelvy's on her so she'll stay 26 for some time yet.


----------



## JuXo (Nov 7, 2011)

my Cannondale Rush


----------



## fjonzo (Jun 8, 2016)

JuXo said:


> my Cannondale Rush
> 
> View attachment 1077118


cool ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

shameless crosspost
just upgraded to 11 speed
have owned the bike since 2012 
tried different forks on it-right now on revelation dual air 150mm-climbs great- I was always convinced that 160/130 lyrik is the way to go but 150 fixed seems great.
I managed to drop the bike weight to 29.3 with dropper post so its not too bad


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey, is that a Nickel or Butcher? Haha


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Another couple 26ers brought back into service. Just rehab'd this bike for my friend On the cheap. New cables/housings, chain, cassette, and greased all the bearings. I think it's a 97? Raleigh M50. Rides great on fire roads and xc trails, but going down anything steep and chunky is scary as hell! :lol:










And just built this after trading a rockhopper hardtail frame and fork for it on CL. It's a 2008 Prophet that I moved the parts to. Has a 27.5 130mm fork with 26" wheels since I got the fork cheap, but it rides great!


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

*2004 Norco VPS Trail Fluid 3*

2004 Norco VPS Trail Fluid 3 Medium Frame
Giant Connect 730mm 25mm rise handlebar
Giant Connect 70mm stem
Giant lock-on grips
Wellgo MG-1 pedals
Kenda Kinetic 2.35 tires


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

butcher


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

noose said:


> Replacing worn out parts to keep it ride-able is butchering it? No.


He was answering a previous question


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Erock503 said:


> He was answering a previous question


Oh I see it now. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I say Butcher away. As long as it doesn't Nickel and dime you to death. See what I did there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I say Butcher away. As long as it doesn't Nickel and dime you to death. See what I did there?


:idea: oh yer sharp.


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

*Kelowna action*

We were able to get away with a little vacation to Kelowna BC
Beatiful trails- trick is to get there early in a day as it gets pretty warm
..did smith creek trails - there is a wide variety and something for everyone from xc lungbusters to full on dh runs.
Bike performed fantastically the only thing holding back was the operator haha.


----------



## megasthenes (Apr 19, 2016)

It's a cellar shot - didn't have a camera with me today and now it's too dark. But got a new fork (Marzocchi 44 TST2, 120mm) and went tubeless with my Hans Dampf 2.35 on the front and nobby nic 2.25 on the rear.









Don't see myself going 650b anytime soon...


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Santa Cruz Blut LT 26er
Almost got this build the way I want it. Just saving for some better RockShox forks like Pikes or Revalations


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

My SC Superlight frame cracked so I replaced it with a Fuji Outland. Built it up with most of the bits from my SL. 20mm more travel front and rear over my SL. Initial test ride was nice, but will be going on the trail today.


----------



## phogan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey usernamehere, how do you like the dual air 150mm revelation? I've got the revelation U-turn on my '06 Heckler and have had some issues so I'm considering swapping the spring out for the dual air next time I rebuild.


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

hey phogan
revelations are brilliant forks-did you try a rebuild first?
u turn is a useful feature
but its your call-i found u turn handy on old coil pike but seem to be perfectly fine on dual air at 150 fixed


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

phogan22, go for it unless you really, really need the on-trail travel adjust. Dual Air has more volume and less parts and seals than Air U-Turn.


----------



## JuXo (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

North Yuba Trail, Downieville, Calif.







2013 Blur TRc


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

MiWolverine said:


> My SC Superlight frame cracked so I replaced it with a Fuji Outland. Built it up with most of the bits from my SL. 20mm more travel front and rear over my SL. Initial test ride was nice, but will be going on the trail today.


Nice ride


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Great looking ride!


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Does this still count?










*Frame:* 2011 Mythic (nee Banshee) Rune V1.5

*Shock:* 2016 Fox Factory Float DPS with EVOL can

*Fork:* X Fusion Sweep RL2, 160mm

*Headset:* Chris King i5

*Stem:* Thomspson Elite X4 50mm

*Bars:* Renthal fatbars 780mm

*Grips:* ODI lock ons

*Brakes:* SRAM Guide RS

*Rotors:* SRAM Centreline 200mm front, 180mm rear.

*Wheels:* Rear: Stans ZTR Flow EX 26 to Hope Pro II, tubeless
Front: American Classic Wide Lightening 27.5, tubeless

*Tyres:* Maxxis Ardent 26 x 2.4 EXO rear, Maxxis High Roller II 27.5x 2.4 EXO 3C front

*Cranks:* Shimano XT

*Pedals:* Straitline Defacto

*Chainring:* Fouriers 32T NW

*Cassette:* SRAM something 11-36

*Chain:* SRAM something

*Rear mech:* SRAM X9 type 2

*Shifter:* SRAM X9

*Seatpost:* KS Dropzone, 385 x 125mm to a modified SRAM X7 remote

*Seat:* SDG Bellair


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Sweet build man! We share some taste in parts.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cougacopia (Jul 25, 2016)

You guys all have really nice bikes! I built mine from scratch using parts I bought all over colorado. I'm pretty proud of it even though right now it's got no grips and no front brakes.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

cougacopia said:


> You guys all have really nice bikes! I built mine from scratch using parts I bought all over colorado. I'm pretty proud of it even though right now it's got no grips and no front brakes.
> View attachment 1084194
> View attachment 1084195
> View attachment 1084196


I like your style dude.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Good point about all the nice bikes! Cool to see everyone's uniqueness coming through on their builds!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

A more recent picture.


----------



## frankieuc (Nov 28, 2006)

Replaced my 09 Anthem . Just became my favorite bike that can do it all.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Cellphone photos from today...

No idea why Google Photos don't let you get image links for embedding in forums. They only generate links to a web page with the image. So I went around that using ugly CDN links to some downsized versions of images Google makes, and passed them through Google's own URL shortener, but the images thus obtained are not visible for everyone. "Sanctioned" links to the pages should work though, but you have to click them.

Edit: Uploaded images to postimage.org, hopefully direct links work now.









Higher resolution at Google Photos.









Higher resolution at Google Photos.

The bridge between brake side stays is a field modification after the frame cracked on me from doing some trials moves on it.

The bike checks all the boxes for me... 26" wheels are f**beep**ing big enough. Wait is that a buttplug on the headtube?!


----------



## cougacopia (Jul 25, 2016)

One more thing. How do I post problems on this forum? I see no button for post. I have a problem with my back wheel, and it makes it so that when I pedal backwards, I hear a grinding noise. It might be rust or dirt, but I don't know how to take it completely apart so that I can fix it. any advice?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Post a thread about it by clicking the 'post new thread' button in the 26 forum or another appropriate one. You might need a certain number of posts first but not sure.
Could be derailleur adjustment or the freehub. Does it happen when you spin the back wheel by hand (forwards or backwards)?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cougacopia said:


> One more thing. How do I post problems on this forum?


If you hit the button marked 'Forum' top-left you'll see the different sections of the forum. Ask in 'Wheels and tyres' maybe.


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

My old girl got some "hand me down" upgrades over the weekend, still rides like a dream.


----------



## mnbike (Jun 9, 2014)

fjonzo said:


> cool ride
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is my 26er 









Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

*Schwinn 4 Banger*









I found a NOS, never built front triangle a few weeks ago. Built last weekend, first ride yesterday. Great performance, super fun to ride, and the paint is fantastic!

A few years ago, I figured out how to build 2" travel Fox VanillaRC shocks for this frame. So, 130mm of rear travel, a RS Sektor with 150mm travel fork. 1x10 Shimano ZEE, 32t Race Face front sprocket, Easton Haven wheel set, 40mm Spank stem, 780mm bars. Great combination.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I just finished the rebuild on my 26er HT this morning. New frame (On One 456 Evo2) and fork (Rockshox Sektor Gold RL dual position coil). The rest of the gear got moved over. Old frame was from a 2006 Giant Yukon, fork was the crappy Suntour that came with it (everything else had been replaced bit by bit over time).


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't see the pic but the bike sounds legit!


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Can't see the pic but the bike sounds legit!


Picture was working when I uploaded it, but didn't work from my work PC when I just tried. Should be fixed now.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

My new to me 2012 Trek Fuel EX9.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rocket88R said:


> View attachment 1086649
> 
> 
> I found a NOS, never built front triangle a few weeks ago. Built last weekend, first ride yesterday. Great performance, super fun to ride, and the paint is fantastic!
> ...


That's pretty cool. I'd take good care of that!


----------



## mboland (Apr 2, 2010)

*Frame: *2013 Giant Reign X

*Shock:* 2015 Cane Creek Double Barrell Air CS

*Fork: *2013 Marzocchi 55 Micro Switch TA

*Headset:* FSA Orbit

*Stem: *Chromag Ranger 35mm

*Bars:* Chromag OSX

*Grips:* Chromag Squarewave XL

*Brakes: *Hope Mono M4

*Rotors:* 180/160 Avid

*Wheels: *Stan's ZTR Flow EX 26 to Hope Pro 4, tubeless

*Tyres: *Maxxis High Roller II (SB8 rear when it's dry)

*Cranks: *Shimano Saint 165mm

*Pedals: *Shimano DX

*Chainring: *Chromag Sequence 32t

*Guide: *MRP G2SL (Jockey wheel removed)

*Cassette:* Shimano XT 11-42

*Chain:* SRAM X0

*Derailleur:* SRAM X1

*Shifter: *SRAM X1

*Seatpost: *9point8 Fall Line (Custom stealth routing)

*Seat: *Chromag Trailmaster DT


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My two 26ers.









disclaimer: That seat on the Ventana is NOT mine.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*26" Ibis Mojo SL: Scott's Lake above South Lake Tahoe*

Map of CHRISTMAS (valley) IN JULY.


----------



## am_ce01 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Need help with year of this bike*

Anybody know the year of this bike? Forums I've read lead me to a 1997 or 1998. Based on the decals, it is a GT Team LTS.

Also looking for advice on how to best replace/refurbish the fork and rear shock.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

abelfonseca said:


> My two 26ers.
> 
> View attachment 1088485
> 
> ...


Dude, can I take that for a ride? Hey, how about if we just switch for a while?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

patski said:


> Map of CHRISTMAS (valley) IN JULY.
> 
> View attachment 1088506


I had no idea all that was out there! I drove through Christmas Valley a lot and my boss had a few properties there. Guess I was more interested in Kirkwood at the time. 

Nice Ibis!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dude, can I take that for a ride? Hey, how about if we just switch for a while?


Dont you dare insinuate bike swaping.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

abelfonseca said:


> Dont you dare insinuate bike swaping.


What bike?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What bike?


Yeah, I thought Ventana was her Italian name


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Yeah, I thought Ventana was her Italian name


You have no idea the things I'd do to that Ventana!


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice bikes !


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Specialized EPIC, Gary Fisher Sugar, Specialized SWorks FSR XC and 2 roadies.










I just picked up the red Specialized SWorks FSR XC today for $130. I just cleaned it


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

What a nice bike the 2013 Giant Reign X, it still great to compete!

&

The SWorks FSR XC,... for the price!


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

Edited to include info...
My Pig Bike - 2005 GT Avalanche 2.0 custom built two years back from a £20 frame off fleebay with Rockshox Tora 318 U-Turn forks (also off ebay). Lots of new modern parts including 3x10 Hollowtec II groupset, Kore bars stem saddle and seatpost. Custom wheels - Mavic XC717s on Blue Hope Pro-4 Hubs. It's done 4,000+ miles

plus my brand new single speed build - Kinesis Decade Virtue
Frame rescued from display stand some years back, where it had been sitting since 2009. It's taken 2.5 years to build and has done 56 miles at the time of this post.
Raceface Bars Stem and crankset. Rockshox SID RCT3 Solo air 100mm forks and Hope Hoops Tech-XC wheels on Black Hope Pro-4 hubs


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

1991 rigid, lugged, True Temper OXII steel Singletrack with some big ole rubber on seirra chuck =


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^nice.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

3-Vok said:


> Kinesis Decade Virtue


The moment I saw it for the 1st time, that frame reminded me of the old DMR Switchback from 10 years ago. I wanted to build one back then but ended up with a 2006 Cove Handjob, great steel frame, but with vertical dropouts.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

J. Random Psycho said:


> The moment I saw it for the 1st time, that frame reminded me of the old DMR Switchback from 10 years ago. I wanted to build one back then but ended up with a 2006 Cove Handjob, great steel frame, but with vertical dropouts.


i had to google that. turns out it's not a typo.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

abelfonseca said:


> Dont you dare insinuate bike swaping.


its better than *** swapping at least!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

hadaiwai said:


> Specialized EPIC, Gary Fisher Sugar, Specialized SWorks FSR XC and 2 roadies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bought an s-works for 130 dollars??? is it so? can I have it?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*2011 Scott Scale 899*

Starting with an 868-gram 2011 Scott Scale 899 frame that the eBay seller said had first been a spare set aside for Nino Schurter, I built this bike for comfort and reliability as well as light weight, without using any exotic parts.









Larger image: https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/2363/S_4487_1800x1125.jpg









Larger image: https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/2363/S_4489_1920x1200.jpg

















This past April I replaced the RockShox SID XX World Cup fork that came with the frame with a Trigon carbon fork (shown here before I removed the V-brake mounts) and saved 824g, which is 29.1 ounces, or 1 pound 13.1 ounces.

The 17-degree Syntace F109 stem helps compensate for the shorter Trigon fork. I haven't found a saddle I like as much as the Terry Fly with carbon rails. The 34.9mm Syntace HiFlex P6 seatpost provides a smoother ride, and the ESI Extra Chunky black silicone grips also work well. The XT M785 brakes work too well to replace with something lighter but less powerful.

Dave Thomas at Dave's Wheels laced up two sets of wheels for the bike, both with Stan's ZTR Alpine 330g rims. One set is 1,259g using DT Swiss 190 hubs, with tubeless Continental Race King RaceSport 26 x 2.2 tires and a Dura-Ace 12-27 cassette for riding off-road. The other set is 1,279g, and uses DT Swiss 180 hubs with Continental Speed King II RaceSport 26 x 2.2 tires and a Dura-Ace 11-21 cassette for riding around town. Both sets use XTR RT99 brake rotors, with a 160mm on the back and a 203mm on the front. Depending on which wheel and tire combination is on the bike, the weight on my scale is 16 pounds 15 ounces or 16 1/4 pounds 6 ounces.

All three of my bikes have triple cranks and 26-inch wheels, and I really like them that way.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

slider_phil said:


> My old girl got some "hand me down" upgrades over the weekend, still rides like a dream.


do you have these stones in your living room?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> 1991 rigid, lugged, True Temper OXII steel Singletrack with some big ole rubber on seirra chuck =
> 
> View attachment 1091648


True temper is the ****


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Roadsters, are the cranks 180 mm on it? Scary light BTW


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

J. Random Psycho said:


> The moment I saw it for the 1st time, that frame reminded me of the old DMR Switchback from 10 years ago. I wanted to build one back then but ended up with a 2006 Cove Handjob, great steel frame, but with vertical dropouts.


Well spotted. It's basically the same frame - as Kinesis made that frame too - they make more frames for other suppliers - than branded ones for themselves. They do a lot of own-branded CX and road frames though.

These Virtue frames (later called Virsa) have the same swapouts too and the rear of my frame is branded accordingly


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

buell said:


> i had to google that. turns out it's not a typo.


True

Cove also made the Stiffee and several other choice-named frames

I quite like Charge bikes way of naming all their frames and parts after kitchen utensils. I have a Charge Spoon saddle on the SS

Keep the pics comming guys - loving them all


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

car bone said:


> you bought an s-works for 130 dollars??? is it so? can I have it?


yes, I purchased it a day ago on Craigslist. And no you can't have it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The green Spank I posted some days ago is called a Spoon too, even though it has something that looks like a buttplug on the headtube.

Cove used to have a DJ frame called Dirty Sanchez, that's platinum-iridium kinky standard in my book .


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Roadsters, are the cranks 180 mm on it? Scary light BTW


No, they're just regular 175s.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

car bone said:


> True temper is the ****


Yes it is. Too bad TT is no longer making tubing for bikes. If your looking for a bike made with TT steel then it's probably going to be an old 26".


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*1 x 11 for my FSR.*

Hi everyone after setting my hard tail up with a 1 x 10 a few years ago, I knew that a 1x 11 setup would be the last major change to my Specialized FSR xc.

I waited till the prices came down to a affordable range, and that was the new Shinamo SLX.

























Went with a 30 tooth ring and 11/42 outback. This lets me run in the middle of the cassette and leave the 42 as a bailout gear. After the weekends first rides it is a great setup, plenty of range and its super quite. Bike is a lot lighter after this change and the Fork swap I did a few months ago.









The only part left thats original is the rear shock.

Most of us want new bikes, but this set up should see me right for a while yet.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

^ That's a monster - .love it


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

3-Vok said:


> ^ That's a monster - .love it


Thanks mate, if that was for me, if not I will take it anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

Surly in OZ said:


> Thanks mate, if that was for me, if not I will take it anyway :thumbsup:


Oh it was


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Oooo a high forward single pivot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Oooo a high forward single pivot! :thumbsup:


Oh yeah, they still work surprisingly good with a good shock.


----------



## Whiteboyy707 (Sep 9, 2016)

What year is that FSR XC? I also just picked up an 2004 BLUE FSR XC. $130 WAS A GOOD DEAL!


----------



## hadaiwai (Oct 20, 2014)

Whiteboyy707 said:


> What year is that FSR XC? I also just picked up an 2004 BLUE FSR XC. $130 WAS A GOOD DEAL!


Year 2000. Thanks. Its a lovely bike indeed


----------



## Mdp3612 (Aug 15, 2016)

My 2012 Cannondale RZ120 with 2000 Headshock Lefty


----------



## Mdp3612 (Aug 15, 2016)

My 2012 Cannondale RZ120 with 2000 Headshock Lefty, updated photo with my Race Face 1x9 set up


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

Will add a photo of my 97 element race after the paint is completed and a few remaining parts arrive

Current ride is also a race element but not a hand built one , its a 99

Has Xt gears and brakes race face cranks Manitou SX Carbon forks vanilla float rear and various upgraded parts

weighs 19 lbs









In this photo I felt brave and rode down a mountains backside gravel road with those Fatboy 26 x 1.25 slicks on it ...

Not one dump amazingly enough , I normally ride off road with a set of mosquito lite or minotaur treads on.


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

*Here's a better Pic*

I took a photo today that shows the bike a little better









'99 Element


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*12.9lbs with full gears, disc brakes, front suspension and bolt thru axle .*

-----


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

Over the Top , I like it !


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I love XTR


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheers man  !!!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*2009 Mongoose Teocali*

My 2009 Mongoose Teocali Super, not much of the stock components left


----------



## julio0674 (Sep 16, 2014)

Really interesting and nice bike.


----------



## svturtle (May 7, 2010)

2011 Specialized Camber Elite.
The poor girl has been sitting idle for the last year or so, about time I got her out again and shed some of these excess kg's.


----------



## icemann77 (Apr 15, 2014)

*My mosso 601ex hardtail*


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*2006 Schwinn Rocket LTD*

My upgraded 2006 Schwinn Rocket LTD


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought this Stumpjumper new in 2011. I've tweaked a few things over the years. Stan's flow wheel set with Hope Pro 2's, 10mm rear axle, tubeless, command post dropper, Renthal carbon bars with their duo stem. 1x10 drivetrain consisting of an Absolute Black 28t oval ring, Enduro XD-15 bottom bracket, 11x40 XT cassette, XT M8000 RD, and a XTR M9000 shifter. I swapped out the Brain shock with a RP23 from the EVO model Stumpjumper. This bike is a blast to ride.


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

Midgetmagnet - Welcome aboard the crazy train. Nice ride, your commitment is impressive.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought your name was mingemagnet  !!!


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

Its nice to see every ones ride , we have a nice collection of 26ers showing up !

I'm particularly fond of the F/S bikes but can appreciate the hard tails for their nimbleness


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Fall Ride*

Updated the Enduro with a Hope Pro4 hub and Stans Flow rims


----------



## dfolta (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey guys! I read the posts and am now super hyped about grabbing this Moto Carbon off Craigslist for $850. First of all..is that a good price (even though its 6yrs old)? And also, is it a 2009 Moto Carbon 3 or a 2010 Moto Carbon 2?

It also has a chip in the fame. (shown in the last picture) Do you think this is something I should worry about with a carbon frame? ...or does it not look too bad.



























Thanks alot! :thumbsup:

Daniel


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

Daniel, 

I would not recommend buying a used CF frame with visible damage. If you want to buy used off CL, go with a know brand AL frame bike with the best components you can find. A very good friend just purchased a 2011 Giant Trance with Fox suspension (forks and shock), in good shape for $750.
Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

I have no direct experience with Carbon frames but have watched a video or two on Carbon frame repairs and your bike looks very reparable.

Off hand I think you could fill the divot with layers of carbon cloth and epoxy and wrap it tightly with tape to compress it while it cures.

Have a look at repair kits for Carbon frames and watch some videos to gain a understanding of the process

edit: I looked at the photo again under full zoom it looks like a a crack is starting to spread across the tube. You may want to seek professional advice

These guys sell repair kits although a more affordable option might be found on eBay https://predatorcycling.com/products/carbon-repair-kit


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

That's not a big deal . You can either fill the hole with epoxy resin and then smooth down with fine grit paper or use some chopped up carbon fibres (you can buy it already chopped) and mix it with the resin and then add the hardener . Mix very well and then fill in the chip .


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## dfolta (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

does the 2650b count?
2016 giant trance with 26" wheels and fork (160mm pike rct3).


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

Your bike wants to hang out with his siblings with those wheels its in !

seriously though its a sweet ride as is the giant one photo up


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my 86 schwinn sierra and 97 specialized rockhopper SS as of a few hours ago


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

literally said:


> does the 2650b count?
> 2016 giant trance with 26" wheels and fork (160mm pike rct3).
> View attachment 1101074


 Rock on giant!


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

*Megatrail !*

Here is my 2015 megatrail. One of the few and probably one of the last built in 26". Especially since GG doesn't offer this option anymore. Which I understand.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

xavierp said:


> Here is my 2015 megatrail. One of the few and probably one of the last built in 26". Especially since GG doesn't offer this option anymore. Which I understand.
> 
> View attachment 1102729


That Guerrilla Gravity looks indestructible.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Ol' Bromy said:


> That Guerrilla Gravity looks indestructible.


'Tis a stout bike, and average weight given its burly nature and purpose. At 27.5, mine is just under 31 with pedals. I crash, kind of a lot, and I have had zero issues with the bike.


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

It is indestructible. But light too ! Mine is a bit under 30 with the light tire setup for the winter (Ardent rear and HRII front, both EXO, 3C and TR).


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Gotta love USA built bikes!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

My baby, out for a ride in the NH woods.


----------



## JetMac4Life (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi.
New guy here. I found this gem in a local store in Towada Japan for $600. it's a Dainichi X-7 Bluepoint.















I fell in love the minute I sat on it. I got it late in the season so I have not put many KM on it yet, but I am looking forward to my first beach and soon, my first snow ride!
Oh, I am stationed here at Misawa AB Japan on the F-16.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*10.9lbs MTB*

It just keeps getting lighter  !!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ At this point you might as well just take the damn seatpost off.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ At this point you might as well just take the damn seatpost off.


Now there's an idea . I could also take the pedals off and use the crankarms alone .


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

The seat does look like someone played a cruel joke on you , ride off on this !

But seriously it looks painful I bet you find that 99.999999% of the populous will agree.with

Ouch

I use a road racing saddle , a Selle Italia SLR gel flow it is very comfortable , for me.

This seat below is full sized and lite lite

*2016 SELLE ITALIA SLR TEKNO FULL CARBON 91 GRAMS








*


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

It's perfectly fine . I have shaped the shell enough to sit on . You don't need the nose of the saddle and there are plenty saddles out there without a nose . It is an Extralite Hypersaddle (discontinued) saddle that I re-machined and removed the rails . I made my own carbon plug and platform and epoxied the shell to the platform . I then epoxied with extra fabric and then bonded to the post . The post is a Schmolke TLO post . The seatpost and saddle together weigh 62grams . 

I'm a weight weenie and design and build parts to make bikes light . I also order a lot from niche companies that also make lightweight parts .


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey, can I give you my bike for your mods, I'm impressed, to say the least.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheers man but I'm not in business........yet  !!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

karimian5 said:


> It's perfectly fine . I have shaped the shell enough to sit on . You don't need the nose of the saddle and there are plenty saddles out there without a nose . It is an Extralite Hypersaddle (discontinued) saddle that I re-machined and removed the rails . I made my own carbon plug and platform and epoxied the shell to the platform . I then epoxied with extra fabric and then bonded to the post . The post is a Schmolke TLO post . The seatpost and saddle together weigh 62grams .
> 
> I'm a weight weenie and design and build parts to make bikes light . I also order a lot from niche companies that also make lightweight parts .


You do realize that this is OCD behavior. Oh BTW, your stem is way to long for a modern mountain bike. You could save 10 grams.


----------



## RonDude_Sweet (Nov 15, 2016)

Cool freakin' bikes!

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Here's mine. Not much to look at yet but still having fun. If there is a build thread I'm missing...throw this there.


----------



## RonDude_Sweet (Nov 15, 2016)

showing my imcompetence. Cant seem to get the image to imbed.

edit: Got it. Sorry!










Voodoo Wanga...in progress


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

Its being operated on looks a little under the weather at the moment , just like my build.. I am waiting for a hex spoke wrench/driver then the wheels will be built and it will live , again.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

karimian5 said:


> It just keeps getting lighter  !!!


Is the bike really even ridden or did you build it for shock value? I'm not judging your project nor the pursuit of lightness but it does kind of remind me of the Pro Street movement in show cars back in the 80's. Most were over the top but couldn't actually move under their own power even though the motors looked like they would produce 2000 hp. Most had to be pushed around the fairgrounds and arena venues.


----------



## RonDude_Sweet (Nov 15, 2016)

Shocking said:


> Its being operated on looks a little under the weather at the moment , just like my build.. I am waiting for a hex spoke wrench/driver then the wheels will be built and it will live , again.


Yeah, right! I'm teaching myself as I go so might be a scary ride!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

It started life as a 2013 Aggressor. There's probably a picture of it back when I first got it buried in this thread somewhere, but I've changed a few things since then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

orvil said:


> Is the bike really even ridden or did you build it for shock value? I'm not judging your project nor the pursuit of lightness but it does kind of remind me of the Pro Street movement in show cars back in the 80's. Most were over the top but couldn't actually move under their own power even though the motors looked like they would produce 2000 hp. Most had to be pushed around the fairgrounds and arena venues.


It's not being ridden like your everyday bike but it does get tested when I make new parts or I buy new parts for it . It is fully rideable that I can assure you but obviously with all its lightweight parts they will only last possibly maximum 300-500miles .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You do realize that this is OCD behavior. Oh BTW, your stem is way to long for a modern mountain bike. You could save 10 grams.


I do actually have OCD (diagnosed when I was 12) so you're right there . The stem is 60mm so pretty short already . I was thinking I could just remove the stem altogether, cut the steerer down and machine out a concave shape, mount the bar and then wrap with some kevlar/twaron fabric I have and then vacuum wrap it . The stem is around 63grams and the materials will be around 12grams so I would save another 51grams . The only thing is the bike will not only look very odd (like a trials bike) but the reach will be terrible . It's an idea though .

I'm in the middle of making some carbon fibre disc pad plates and then I will use a 4mm steel countersunk screw to fix the organic material in place (to allow it to magnetise to the pistons) . It's a new project I have just started .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

-----


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

This is the last shot of my bike..........08' Turner RFX XXL frame.
Five minutes from home after 7 days of riding in Moab, Utah and driving 4367 kms.

Not a good way to end your holiday!

It was a awesome bike and I loved riding her!!
And it fit me quite nicely!
Now I am fighting ICBC...........super frustrating!

But this is more a Thank you to a well designed and built frame, then it is my anger dealing with a moron insurance adjuster!


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

People with OCD have a gift and have given plenty to this World , nothing wrong with pushing the limits of lightness , a hobby is a hobby.
When I was a teenager riding around on a race bike there was a guy who had drilled all the components out on his race bike, cranks brakes derailleurs , everything. He may of been obsessed but his Marroni bike was memorable for everyone.

If you can tolerate it then its good , it looks a little bigger from that angle though ..



karimian5 said:


> Here is a better shot of the saddle. Plenty of material to support your butt  !!!


----------



## rotax7 (May 30, 2010)

*2005 Giant Reign 3+*

Oldy, but my only. 70* hta, and I don't care and ride it like it doesn't matter. But, I would really like to try a slacker bike w/ short chain stays to see what all the rage is about.  AM single track trails (some xc, some dh).

Future mods: ~740-760mm bars. Keep going back n forth on 1x11, just not sure its worth the $..but, I could always transfer it to a new bike, if and when.. And, I'd like to get a tubeless tire for the front when the Conti TK 2.2 wears out.

2005 Giant Reign 3 w/ extras. 6" rear travel. KS eTen-r 100mm dropper.







130mm RockShox Revelation w/ remote lockout. Hayes Sole brakes (added 2 finger levers). SRAM X7 levers. ESI Chunky grips.







Rear: Mavic X3.1 TR rim with DT Swiss 340 hub. Maxxis High Roller II 2.3 EXO TR. 160mm rotor. 9 speed cass (11-34). SRAM X9 rd.








EDIT: Unable to embed images..hopefully links work.
EDIT: Links are broken too..
EDIT: Uploaded pics to mtbr, should work now?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nothing here for me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

karimian5 said:


> Here is a better shot of the saddle. Plenty of material to support your butt  !!!


Yeah, if you have a vagina. Dude, that things gonna get jammed in your nut sack.


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

The nose of seat causes issues for some people so seats are made without it to relive the pressure some men feel with a traditional seat.

Looks odd as hell though


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

*My trek 4300*

Here is my 2011 trek 4300. Its got an slx M7000 crank set and and SLX M675 rear derailure, deore shifter and brakes, race face handlebar, stem, seat post and grips and wtb saddle. The wheels were built by jax bicycles and have SLX M7000 centerlock hubs, and wtb tubless rims and michelin wild racer tires. The fork is a rockshox 30 gold. It use to weigh 33 pounds, it now weighs 25.4 pounds


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice one. Custom painted frame?

Why not route front brake line on the inside of the fork lowers? Especially because it enters caliper on the inboard side.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

My Christmas present to my son-in-law. I bought it a few weeks ago off CL and replaced the rear shifter, added a Chromag N/W chainring to convert to 1x9, new WTB grips, new cables and tuned it all up. It rides great. The Bomber feels pretty plush and doesn't leak but I need to learn how to service it.


----------



## parisot (Sep 12, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice bikes guys , the trek 4300 looks like it needs its brake hose shortened before it will route. 

They shorten up pretty easily I am playing with a set now.


----------



## primo123 (Jan 1, 2017)

First time poster. I'm a roadie for a long time building several vintage road bikes. I got my feet wet with this build and im hooked.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice!


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks! I did have the frame custom powder coated. I tried the routing you suggested, but it looked like if something pushed or moved the brake line that it could hit the spokes


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks! I did have the frame custom powder coated. I tried the routing you suggested, but it looked like if something pushed or moved the brake line that it could hit the spokes.


----------



## everyonesgrudge (Dec 23, 2016)

Shocking said:


> Nice bikes guys , the trek 4300 looks like it needs its brake hose shortened before it will route.
> 
> They shorten up pretty easily I am playing with a set now.


I did shorten them before I put them on. I took the brakes off my new bike which got the new SLX M7000 brakes (very good by the way). I wish I shortened them a bit more. Ill probably do it next time I need to bleed the brakes.


----------



## May73 (Jan 11, 2017)

New to mtb, but life long road rider. Currently working on my Giant Track Expert rebuild and upgrade. She's a work in progress for sure


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

*New to Me SB-66*








this was at the top of Towers road in Fort Collins. It was in the evening, so not the best photo.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

*New to Me SB-66*

View attachment 1115308

this was at the top of Towers road in Fort Collins. It was in the evening, so not the best photo.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

2012 Nukeproof Mega TR 
One day I might shorten the brake lines.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

bridgestone14 said:


> View attachment 1115308
> 
> this was at the top of Towers road in Fort Collins. It was in the evening, so not the best photo.


Nice, the SB66 is still a great bike. I'm often tempted to get something newer but then I ride mine and fall in love with it again.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bridgestone14 said:


> View attachment 1115308
> 
> this was at the top of Towers road in Fort Collins. It was in the evening, so not the best photo.


Is that where the atomic time transmitter is?


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

No, I think these are just boring cell and radio towers. My understanding is the atomic clock transmission towers are about 6 miles north of town.
Got my second ride on my 66 yesterday, and it is pretty awesome.


----------



## Nilo (Jan 18, 2017)

GT Avalanche 1.0 - Shimano Deore - 26" Tioga 

























Regards from Lima, Perú


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*Post your 26er pics*









2008 Giant Trance X2 recently updated with Fox Factory 140mm fork and Shock.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

borbntm said:


> 2008 Giant Trance X2 recently updated with Fox Factory 140mm fork and Shock.


Such a great trail bike with a 140mm fork.


----------



## civsix (Apr 9, 2015)

Just did a parts transfer from my old '09 Gary Fisher Wahoo to a new-to-me 2013 Pivot Mach 5.7c


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

In the photo of your 5.7 it looks like the fork has "38" written on it where you'd expect "34" or "36".


----------



## luisghernan (Jan 27, 2017)

Really sweet ride! for me one of the lightest and better climber machine ever made, and MADE IN USA, I am trying to find one to restore.


----------



## civsix (Apr 9, 2015)

PhillipJ said:


> In the photo of your 5.7 it looks like the fork has "38" written on it where you'd expect "34" or "36".


Haha yeh.. i didn't have the nikon on hand for the upgraded



luisghernan said:


> Really sweet ride! for me one of the lightest and better climber machine ever made, and MADE IN USA, I am trying to find one to restore.


Thanks!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My inbred


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

abelfonseca said:


> My inbred
> 
> View attachment 1118230


Nice ride!


----------



## jwgd (Feb 26, 2007)

Yet another Inbred. Nothing special, 2x8 with a rigid fork, but gets the job done.


----------



## luisghernan (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome pics, I love 26" and more after being sold my 29", love the ride and love the way the look, so smaller, so handable they are amazing bikes, is a shame that the industry wants to killed then just for a one million or two forgetting the users.


----------



## luisghernan (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello my friend, I am a GT´s fan, they are small and fun bikes I wont change it for anything, enjoy your ride


----------



## luisghernan (Jan 27, 2017)

*My Son GT Avalanche 2012*








This is coming back directly from the basement, after I had to sold my lovely 29" I was forced to go back to my son's GT Avalanche 26", in summary, I was Greatttt!!! I felt in love again of the 26ers, great response, less weight and more response.


----------



## lika1 (Feb 7, 2017)

*My Maverick ML8*

Here's an oldie but goodie! I'm new to this forum and this is actually my first post! I'm just getting back into mountain biking after an absence of over a decade. I picked this beauty up not too long ago (for a steal) and although it is an older bike, it is still a blast to ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Mavericks were exceptional bikes & got rave reviews when they were introduced!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my 97 rockhopper beater commuter and my 91 Raleigh tangent SS.... have both pretty much done


----------



## nitsuj1891 (Mar 6, 2008)

*My Trance X3*









My 2010 Giant Trance... just fitted a new 2014 Manitou Mattoc Pro... i plan on dropping the fork from 160mm to 150mm before the season starts


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

That's nice,red fork goes well with the red accents on the frame. I have an 08 trance myself that I converted to tapered head tube so I can use my xfusion slant on it.


----------



## XSpor1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Here is my old buddy


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Posting up for my bro "Floppy", his new girl friend....a pristine condition Marin, new to him...

Amazing condition lightly ridden and an absolute steal of a price....guy couldn't be happier....well maybe throw an IPA in there but you get the point..

Nice addition to his Santa Cruz VP Free and Marin Mt Vision, full 26'er quiver


----------



## RayFeiler (Jan 16, 2017)

I need to take some more pictures, but here is one loaded up on my Mazda CX-7.


----------



## bikestudio (Feb 15, 2017)

Striker in 26" MTB Bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^spam


----------



## Xios575 (Sep 30, 2014)

New (to me) Jekyll Carbon 1


----------



## RayFeiler (Jan 16, 2017)

New to me 05 Yeti 575.


----------



## kanobee (Feb 5, 2016)

my 26er

Shimano XT brakes w ICE rotors
Shimano XT 1x11 drivetrain
Black Oval 32t chain ring 
Stans Arch EX wheels 26in with Hope Pro 4 hubs
Maxxis High Roller II
Renthal Fat bars 760mm
Race Face Stem 50mm
KS Lev 100mm dropper post 
Fox Factory 32 140mm
Fox CTD shock
Crank Brother Mallet pedals
ODI grips
WTB Volt saddle


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

NS Surge Evo 2016 26" Stans Flow Rims, Fox 32 140mm 27.5 fork.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

It's steel, and it's orange. What else is there to want?

(sʎɐʇs ǝpᴉs ǝʞɐɹq uǝǝʍʇǝq ǝɔɐɹq ƃuᴉɔɹoɟuᴉǝɹ ɐ)


----------



## ernestovr (Mar 7, 2017)

*My first post in this Forum*

I have recently started riding off road aka Mountain bikes so I went out and got me a use bike to start. I need to find the rule for the size of the picture and I will add it to this post.


----------



## undrwtrassassin (Dec 22, 2016)

2008 Jamis Komodo 1.0
Deity Decoy Pedals
Deity Classic Grips
DTSwiss Spline M1700 wheelset
Maxxis Crossmark Tires
Avid Mech Brakes
SRAM X9 Rear Der.
SRAM PG-980 Cassette
SRAM X5 Rear Shifter
RaceFace 34T Narrow wide Chain ring for 1x9 conversion- on order


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

My new build full xtr trek 9.9 elite ssl. 21 lbs







Sent from mTalk


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

*1997 Specialized Rockhopper & Klein Pulse Comp*









Set up singlespeed with Salsa Cromoto fork. It rides really well on the right trails.









Currently set up as a 1x9. Super fast and quick. I enjoy riding these bikes way more than I did my rigid 29er. Just more fun on the trail, even if they are a bit slower in the rough stuff.


----------



## ernestovr (Mar 7, 2017)

*Here are my 26er*

1999 Mongoose NX 7.3
2004 Giant NRS 2
2004 Kona Stinky


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't know a whole lot about it - hoping to change that here.


----------



## Free-Time (Apr 3, 2017)

My new to me 2009 Commencal Supreme 1. Love it!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Free-Time said:


>


But did you clear the tree? ;0)


----------



## Free-Time (Apr 3, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> But did you clear the tree? ;0)


Not quite lol gotta perfect those bunny hopping skills


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

Nothing fancy. It works. It does not break. It gets me through the trail without crashing....and stuff breaking down... 

manorvilletrail_0003 by vracing, on Flickr

manorvilletrail_0028 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## Jaibobro (Apr 5, 2017)

70sSanO said:


> I figured I might as well start this since someone will.
> 
> My everyday ride...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaibobro (Apr 5, 2017)

17 yo and still rocks


----------



## Yuppie3689 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, my commutter


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rebuilt Titus El Guapo*

I decided to revive my Titus El Guapo for park days, hence the Marzocchi coils, bigger rings and brakes. Here ya go:


----------



## kanobee (Feb 5, 2016)

*MY17 Banshee Spitfire w/ 26in*

here's my new whip


----------



## henrikh (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## JuXo (Nov 7, 2011)

Cannondale Rush 35th Anniversary Ltd 2


----------



## andreysalad (Oct 31, 2013)

Nishiki Tange Prestige '91


----------



## kanobee (Feb 5, 2016)

*26 is still rocking in AZ*

New Spitfire is dialed in and loves the AZ trails


----------



## LIA_TheGerman (Dec 17, 2016)

My squishy DB Mission, almost everything aside from the Rear Shock and Seatpost has been replaced









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Delete


----------



## changomazo (Mar 14, 2017)

You do not see many of these around....Bergamont threesome EX 2014, enduro riding machine!!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I posted this in the On-One forum but I guess it should be in here too. Built this up for my eighteen-year-old son about three-weeks ago and he hasn't even ridden it yet! He has exams just now and won't go out.

It's an On One 456 steel frame with a tasty mixture of quality parts. Looks cool too. Going to put a Maxxis tyre on the front, just for the matching yellow logo ;0)


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> I posted this in the On-One forum but I guess it should be in here too. Built this up for my eighteen-year-old son about three-weeks ago and he hasn't even ridden it yet! He has exams just now and won't go out.
> 
> It's an On One 456 steel frame with a tasty mixture of quality parts. Looks cool too. Going to put a Maxxis tyre on the front, just for the matching yellow logo ;0)
> 
> View attachment 1134619


Thats a great looking bike! How much travel is that fork putting out, any idea on the HA? Gotta appreciate a kid that voluntarily focuses on his studies when there is a new trail ripping machine right outside their door waiting for them...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TheHolc said:


> That's a great looking bike! How much travel is that fork putting out, any idea on the HA?


This is a 120mm fork which gives a 67.2deg static head angle. The frame is designed to work ok with forks from 100mm but can take up to 150mm, which would give a head angle of 65.6 degrees. Most users seem to agree that around 140mm feels the best. I have a Rock Shox Sektor here that I can set to 140mm so I'll let him try it like this for a while then put the longer fork on and see what he thinks of that.

Just spend an hour in the shed trimming the centre braking knobs on a Maxxis DHRII so that I can put it on the front of this bike. Just so I can have two yellow Maxxis logos on it. Is that very sad? ;0)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Is that very sad? ;0)


Yes, but well worth it!  Nice looking bike, Mr Pig.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> This is a 120mm fork which gives a 67.2deg static head angle. The frame is designed to work ok with forks from 100mm but can take up to 150mm, which would give a head angle of 65.6 degrees.


Out of curiosity, what allows these bike to run such a large variance of travel such as 100mm-150mm? Is it because it is a steel bike with a stronger than aluminum headtube? I was curious if I could run a longer travel fork on my Dragon Team or Monocog frame without any stress issues due to it being steel. Am I wrong to think so, beyond geometry...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TheHolc said:


> Out of curiosity, what allows these bike to run such a large variance of travel such as 100mm-150mm? Is it because it is a steel bike with a stronger than aluminum headtube? I was curious if I could run a longer travel fork on my Dragon Team or Monocog frame without any stress issues due to it being steel. Am I wrong to think so, beyond geometry...


Generally, the frame maker will suggest what travel the frame can handle. Often, people don't listen to those suggestions. Just because a frame is steel, that doesn't mean that it's stronger than another frame made from a different material.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Generally, the frame maker will suggest what travel the frame can handle. Often, people don't listen to those suggestions. Just because a frame is steel, that doesn't mean that it's stronger than another frame made from a different material.


Thank you, to expand on that, What allows the frame to withstand more travel than another with similar HA properties? Is it merely just the builders suggestions? Im asking because I find it odd that a On One 456 can take such drastic change in travel when a Monocog or Dragon Team frame cant, is this just because Redline and Jamis dont recommend it, so in fact I run the same risks as I would on the 456?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TheHolc said:


> Thank you, to expand on that, What allows the frame to withstand more travel than another with similar HA properties? Is it merely just the builders suggestions? Im asking because I find it odd that a On One 456 can take such drastic change in travel when a Monocog or Dragon Team frame cant, is this just because Redline and Jamis dont recommend it, so in fact I run the same risks as I would on the 456?


Do you mean head angle properties? Head angle doesn't have anything to do with the strength of a frame. Frame materials, building techniques, tube properties and gussets plus other things I'm sure I'm missing will dictate the strength of a frame. Also, a rider has a lot to do with what a frame can handle. Some people can ride a DH course fast on a XC bike and never break anything. While other people can ride the same course on a DH bike and break stuff.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TheHolc said:


> Out of curiosity, what allows these bike to run such a large variance of travel such as 100mm-150mm?


If the frame is built strong enough to take a long fork then obviously it will handle a shorter one but, in my opinion, the real answer is, they don't. What I mean by that is sure, you can make a bike physically take the stress of a long fork but I can't see how you could make the geometry work well with both a 100 and 150mm up front.

With respect to your own bikes, manufacturers always tell you to stick to the fork length the bike came with. They are covering themselves as a longer fork will alter the way the bike rides and stress the frame more. That's the theory anyway.

Yes, a longer fork will change the way the bike feels but although, in theory, the head-tube might snap off, people have been slapping longer forks on their bikes for years and it's not very often you hear of a head-tube failure. It does happen but I'm inclined to think that it has more to do with how you are riding the bike than the length of fork. A big guy doing jumps is going to put a heck of a lot more stress on the head-tube than an average guy riding flat trails.

In practice, I reckon you're fine to add another 20mm or so to your fork. It seems like nothing but you will feel even that small change. More than that can feel pretty weird. As for the frame stress of a big change, who knows. If it's tamer trails I'm inclined to think a longer fork would be fine but I'd worry about jumping it.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> If the frame is built strong enough to take a long fork then obviously it will handle a shorter one but, in my opinion, the real answer is, they don't. What I mean by that is sure, you can make a bike physically take the stress of a long fork but I can't see how you could make the geometry work well with both a 100 and 150mm up front.
> 
> With respect to your own bikes, manufacturers always tell you to stick to the fork length the bike came with. They are covering themselves as a longer fork will alter the way the bike rides and stress the frame more. That's the theory anyway.
> 
> ...


This is what I figured. I just find it interesting that most bike manufacturers only recommend +/- 20mm of travel but On One is ballsy enough to say 100mm-150mm. I just didn't know if there was something different about the structural integrity of their headtubes compared to others.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TheHolc said:


> I just didn't know if there was something different about the structural integrity of their headtubes compared to others.


All you can really say is that they have designed the frame to take the stress of a 150mm fork. Other frames_ may_ be as strong, but unless the manufacturer says so, you're guessing.

I don't know but my guess is that they've made a 150mm frame and made sure the BB hight is enough to let you run a 100mm fork without bouncing your feet off the ground like a demented clown! Beyond that, I can't see how you can make a frame work correctly for both extremes.

The nice thing about steel is that is has more progressive failure modes than aluminium. It's far more likely to bend or start cracking than suddenly shear clean off. Would I run a long fork on a steel frame not designed for it? Probably not, but if you chose to there is half a chance you'll spot trouble before it puts you in the hospital.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## jaw2floor (Apr 19, 2017)

The first bike I've built, 2nd hardtail I've owned. SPD pedals not yet fitted. Also odd wheels because I can't afford a rear wheel yet and I want to build my own. Weighs about 13kg

View attachment 1136035

Full res photo: https://i.imgur.com/048TZbA.jpg


----------



## Yuppie3689 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Shifter update mtb to gravel or cyclocross*



Yuppie3689 said:


> Hello, my commutter


Sti shimano sora 9speed
Sunrace 9speed cassette 11-40t


----------



## FlashExplorer (Mar 31, 2015)

^nice, it's like a compact road bike or CX-Ready bike! This is what I want to go for with my bike whenever I can ditch the suspension fork.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuppie3689 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks, good luck with yours


----------



## kawiguy08 (May 28, 2012)

*Revel 2*

I have posted before but it has been 3 years since I have ridden. The itch to really get back out and ride again has come back, so I got my Revel 2 rolling again. I am excited to finally hit some trails.


----------



## sean.designs.bikes (May 30, 2009)

*My Sleek Black Beauty - 2014 Fuel EX 8 / 26er*









Last of the 26ers for Trek (with the exception of kids bikes), she's going strong!:thumbsup:


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

here is my 2012 Scott Scale Premium medium in it's latest incomplete form, although a small RC may be on the way soon.

5.7kg


----------



## 2Pat Liquor (Jun 11, 2017)

This is my 90's something hardrock. I put on the BMX bars and extended the cables. Also I just put on the shimano deore 3 pc. crankset which is an awesome upgrade. I use it for cruising around town and bombing hills. 
I bought it for 30 bucks off craigslist but have dropped 200 into the upgrades; it was worth it though... its a solid bike. Ive put a lot of miles on this thing in the last year


----------



## small adventures PGH (Jun 12, 2017)

I regret selling my rockhopper all the time.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Poynt,
What is going on with your fork? does it just need air? Let me know if you sell and if it is a medium, I might be interested.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Was able to get out a bit on my new Palomar.

I switched out to Serfas Drifter tires. It mainly stays on the road around town, but, they did ok on the little hiking trail.

I need to get rid of these microshift shifters.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome Transition man. Is it a Smuggler?


----------



## straycatkid (Jul 30, 2009)

Just found this thread. I like it! 
Here's my Titus RX1, bought new in early 2010. It's my only bike and I ride the **** out of it. Started off as a 3x9, converted to a 1x9 a few years ago. By next weekend, it'll be a 1x11, can't wait!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

First outing last Saturday for the On One 456 I built up for my son. Everyone who sees this bike talks about how cool it looks, which is nice.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

bridgestone14 said:


> Awesome Transition man. Is it a Smuggler?


Nah it's a patrol with the right sized wheels on it.


----------



## icmonteiro (May 15, 2017)

*My old Kona 2012*

My old Kona 2012


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my summer and winter commuters....

summer:
2013 GT aggressor 3.0( given to me by an older relative that can no longer ride due to health issues and getting hit by a car)
stock except for:
26"x2.3" kenda K-rad tires
rack
zefal light set
alloy platform pedals
demolition grips w/aluminum black ops bar end plugs
big ol ding dong bell
bikelightz down tube light-blue

winter:
1997 specialized rockhopper
non working manitou pro x cartridge... not sure why
alloy pedals
WTB grips
bell 26"x1.95" tires
bontrager crankset ( bought used)
poormans single speed conversion
used serfas seat
origin8 bar ends
riser bars ( amazon off brand special)
wheelbritz red wheel lights
bell lights
amazon special brake braces

still needs fenders and a few other things


----------



## Midwest Ullrich (Jan 11, 2017)

My Cannondale Scalpel 26er. 21.4 lbs as shown. Bought used for $1500. Carbon frame. 1x11 speed. Lefty DLR carbon. Sram X01 drive train. XT 11-42 cassette. Tubeless Racing Ralph tires. Chinese carbon handle bar and seatpost.

The shifting is really crisp. No problem using the XT cassette with Sram shifter and derailleur. Probably will upgrade the wheels to 650b when the current pair worns out.

Feels fast and nimble when riding the bike. Totally night and day difference compare to my previous aluminum 27lbs full suspension. Couldn't believe saving 6 lbs make such a huge improvement.


----------



## adhita962 (May 19, 2017)

Hi I am new to vintage MTB..









Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

Swapped on some off road tread today in preparation for mountain logging roads in the area.

It had 1.25" slicks on that were dicey at best for off road use.

Now

1.95 Rear

















2.1 front


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

mountainbiker24 said:


> View attachment 1125912
> 
> 
> Set up singlespeed with Salsa Cromoto fork. It rides really well on the right trails.


I just picked up a '97 Rockhopper Comp to convert to a SS and couldn't be happier. I couldn't find a Salsa 26" fork, so I had to get a Kona P2. I'll be running Canti's front and rear though. Hard to tell from the pic, but you're using a tensioner?

GORGEOUS BIKE!


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

blaklabl said:


> I just picked up a '97 Rockhopper Comp to convert to a SS and couldn't be happier. I couldn't find a Salsa 26" fork, so I had to get a Kona P2. I'll be running Canti's front and rear though. Hard to tell from the pic, but you're using a tensioner?
> 
> GORGEOUS BIKE!


Thank you! I love the bike. Rides very well and relatively smoothly. It has a DMR STS tensioner with 34-18 gearing. I did have to grind out a bit of the tensioner to give a little more tension with that ratio, but I might try a 35t ring or 19t cog at some point. I got lucky on the Salsa fork. Not a lot of options... Be sure to post your bike!


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Be sure to post your bike!


99% done...still figuring out the bar/stem positioning, have some junk stuff on there for the moment. Fun fun fun. Not bad for an idea I had last Wednesday, to a week later.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

blaklabl said:


> 99% done...still figuring out the bar/stem positioning, have some junk stuff on there for the moment. Fun fun fun. Not bad for an idea I had last Wednesday, to a week later.


What gearing?


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

mountainbiker24 said:


> What gearing?


It is currently 34:18. Only 34 up front because the cranks are 110BCD and that was the only size SS chain ring I had that would work with them. I also picked up a 16t & 17t cog, once I get it on the trails I'll decide which works best for me and adjust. I know it sounds dumb but I really built this bike for a specific set of trails that I ride a lot, and my SC 5010 is just too much bike for. Not a ton of climbing, not rough at all, so a rigid SS works well there. I may be able to get to 34:16 after a few rides to get my SS legs back. I also would like to possibly get an ENO Eccentric rear hub at some point once I figure out the gearing and have to invest in a nice WI freewheel.

Of course I also haven't started messing around to see if I can find a magic link combo yet either...too hot in my garage right now in Phoenix!


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

That's exactly why I built a rigid single speed, as well. It makes the boring trails much more exciting! Especially with 26" wheels.

Here's another single speed 26er that is so much fun on the right trails!


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

adhita962 said:


> Hi I am new to vintage MTB..


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I've got an old mid-'90s Trek that I've set up SS. It has semi-horizontal dropouts so no tensioner is required. I'm running a 32/20 set up; too many punchy climbs on my local trails. It's a blast to ride.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

[sarcasm] terrible ride yesterday, couldn't get over any pebble in the path due to its outdated small wheels. Ended up just hiking[/sarcasm]

J/k, great ride, fun bike, even though it's old enough to drink legally.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Bwahahaha!
Nice rig!


----------



## boowks (Feb 19, 2008)

My 2008 Cannondale Rush, just before getting started on a 1x11 update.

Ran this bike as a 3x9 for years, then switched to 2x9 for a while and have been riding it as a 1x9 for a few months now.

Have contemplated getting a new bike quite a few times, but I enjoy riding this one so I'll probably stick with it for quite awhile still.

Will post post-update pics soonish.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*2011 Diamondback Recoil*

2011 Diamondback Recoil


----------



## Lwerewolf (Jul 11, 2017)

2008 Specialized Pitch









I think the saddle is still stock...


----------



## rossrider (Jul 30, 2017)

here's my daily rider (2011 lapierre zesty 314 w/2013 frame)


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> View attachment 1142593


That's purrrrrrrdy!!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

undrwtrassassin said:


> 2008 jamis komodo 1.0
> deity decoy pedals
> deity classic grips
> dtswiss spline m1700 wheelset
> ...


diggg!!


----------



## Jernest (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sweet Stumpjumper fsr elite*

2010 Specialized Stumpjumper fsr Elite frame (Dealer color sample)
built with 2015/16 components.
- Fox Racing Shox 2015 Evolution 32 Float 26 140mm CTD Fork - QR
- Fox Racing shox Triad rear shock fully rebuilt by Fox California 2016 
- Shimano "XT" drivetrain, shifters, F/R Derailleurs, Cassette, BB and 2x10 Crankset
- 26" Roval Control Trail EL wheelset (claimed @ 1615g)
- Specialized command post blacklite (dropper post)
- Kore Mega rise handlebar
- Shimano SLX brake set with ice-tec metal pads
- Specialized BG Format SL Saddle titanium rails


----------



## usmceric1 (Mar 14, 2014)

2000 Jekyll 3000SL. Flow EX wheelset tubeless, XT drivetrain/brakes...in this pic it's a 2x10, have since switched to newer XT8000 1x11. About 27lbs as it sits. Bike was a yard sale buy, a gift from my wife. Rode it for about 4 years. It's a 19" (L), and I am only 5'6". So I finally scraped enough money to get a smaller frame. A 2013 SB66 Alloy in a small, came with a KS Lev dropper and new CC DbAirCS shock. Going to transfer everything except fork and headset over to new frame. Also need a different front hub. Loved the Jekyll. Hated the Cannondale shock setup.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

*My 2005 klein Palomino.*


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

got the ol' 88 all dusted off and re-assembled. almost trail ready!


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice, do you mostly take the jedi to the park?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

bridgestone14 said:


> Nice, do you mostly take the jedi to the park?


mostly yes but I've taken the 88 a few times aswell


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

2010 Giant Trance X3.... with a couple upgrades over the years.


----------



## hamsterboy (Aug 2, 2017)

my 26er from the philippines


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Picked her up for a few hundred bucks. 2010 Stumpjumper expert. Was supposed to take it out for my first ride today, but got rained on.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

the parts bin bike...2005 giant trance
from this 









to this....still not finished


----------



## Mangiapane85 (Aug 11, 2017)

1996 Cannondale Killer V500. Just bought it a couple days ago for 100 bucks. The bike is in phenomenal shape... big plans for this old girl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dg designs (Apr 29, 2012)

After a very long layoff dusting this off. Need to update the drivetrain though


----------



## ejrchef (Jul 27, 2017)

*'06 Stumpjumper, fresh refurb.*








XT brakes coming this week, amped! 26" aint dead!


----------



## Ja$per (Aug 21, 2017)

*2006 Giant STP*

Hi Guys,

I have finally built back up my 2006 Giant STP, I bought this frame new and it has been gathering dust for quite a few years.

I am stocked to get it built again to take to the skate park with my son on his scooter!

Spec:


2006 Giant STP frame
Rock Shox Argyle forks with extra firm spring
Mavic 325 disk rims on hope hubs and Halo twin rail tyres
Shimano hone cranks
single speed conversion using a Shimano 105 road mech
Avid juicy 5 front brake & Juicy 7 rear brake


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

26 inches of awesomeness!


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

My superlight


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

*1997 Bontrager Privateer Comp*

This is probably one of the best threads. Whenever I come on here I get to see pictures of the best wheel size. Here are some pictures of my Bontrager Privateer Comp from 1997:














First one is out on my local trails and the next is on a bike tour near Lassen Volcanic. My other 26er is a 26 frame with 275 wheels and 48mm slicks, a 1983 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm. Thought this might be the best thread to ask this in. But has anyone put sram eagle on a 26? Just curious


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have seen it done, but I haven't personally done it. A few guys here are still on mavericks and they do a little bit better as a 1 by. Sweet Privateer man, is that really a 77?


----------



## Alexjb (Nov 13, 2016)

4AM said:


> This is probably one of the best threads. Whenever I come on here I get to see pictures of the best wheel size. My other 26er is a 26 frame with 275 wheels and 48mm slicks, a 1983 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport:
> View attachment 1153997


This is a great set up, how do you shift? Can't see a lever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Alexjb said:


> This is a great set up, how do you shift? Can't see a lever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the shifter is in the end of the drop bar (drop bar shifter...)


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

All of my mountain bikes are 26ers, but here's the latest. Built as a single speed. '99 Schwinn Homegrown Schweet Spot


----------



## amargency (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

amargency said:


> View attachment 1157194


That picture looks very like Scotland, except the hill in the background is too flat.


----------



## amargency (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> That picture looks very like Scotland, except the hill in the background is too flat.


Haha, far from it. Its located in Ontario, Canada. More specifically, Kelso Park located in Milton, ON.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just realized I haven't posted my 26er with the new Hope/Flow wheelset and everything finished up (for now).


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

amargency said:


> Haha, far from it. Its located in Ontario, Canada.


See what I mean?


----------



## amargency (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> See what I mean?


Totally see what you mean. Beautiful picture! Ontario is not half as beautiful as Scotland!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

amargency said:


> Ontario is not half as beautiful as Scotland!


Scotland is great, I must admit. The trick is finding ways to get a bike out into the wilds. That picture is actually in a trail centre near Perth, the trails are very rugged and natural though. Once you go properly off the beaten track it's harder to find continuous ridable paths to where you want to go. Going for miles then ending up in a bog is not funny!


----------



## amargency (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> Scotland is great, I must admit. The trick is finding ways to get a bike out into the wilds. That picture is actually in a trail centre near Perth, the trails are very rugged and natural though. Once you go properly off the beaten track it's harder to find continuous ridable paths to where you want to go. Going for miles then ending up in a bog is not funny!


I would love to go there some day. Looks epic. Another thing in the wild is getting lost..


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

amargency said:


> Another thing in the wild is getting lost..


It's not fun, it's just a pain in the butt. Especially when the choice is going back the way you came or dragging the bike across a bog or through dense trees, or both at the same time! I'm very reluctant to leave the house without a clear plan.


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

bridgestone14 said:


> I have seen it done, but I haven't personally done it. A few guys here are still on mavericks and they do a little bit better as a 1 by. Sweet Privateer man, is that really a 77?


Sorry bridgestone14, I meant to say a '97. I don't even know if bontrager was around back then. I at least know they weren't making mountain bikes back then. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

Alexjb said:


> This is a great set up, how do you shift? Can't see a lever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a bar end shifter. I didn't have all gears available with the 9 speed freewheel so I just replace it with an 11-34 tooth 8-speed. I'd like to upgrade to a dunno Hub up front and an 11 speed in the rear sometime in the near future.


----------



## dan66 (Jul 30, 2017)

*Cannondale F700 sl 2006*

Work in progres...
New cockpit - CD stem for 31.8 handlebars, Ritchey WCS hb, ESI grips.
New wheels DT Swiss XR400 rims, SLX hubs, Vredestein Spotted Cat tyres (2,20'' front, 2,0'' rear).
Destroyed original fork replaced by lastest one - HeadShok Super Fatty Ultra DLR.
Shimano XT bottom bracket, Shimano Drive Train 44, 32, 22 crank, Sh. XT pedals.
F'izi:k Tundra 2 saddle.
Looking for lighter seatpost (Ritchey WCS al, hopefully), Spinergy Xyclone Enduro wheels.
Sorry, unable to unattache 3rd pic...


----------



## dan66 (Jul 30, 2017)

*"Salsa Con CycleTrack"*

Frame is CycleTrack 97', already purchased in Salsa design - seems impossible to find original design.
Shimano Deore LX vintage set in gray - now complete. 
Mavic 221 rims, DT-Swiss wires ,LX gray hubs, Vredestein T-Lope 2'' tyres.
Avid 2.0 Digit brakes, LX Duals (gearshift, brake levers).
Mortop headset, RaceFace Cadence stem w. titanium screws, Ritchey Carbon WCS handlebars with Salsa silicon grips.
Ritchey Carbon Superlogic seatpost (used Cane Creek adapter) w. Prologo Kappa Evo saddle, Ritchey Carbon WCS fork. 
Tranzx carbon baskets.
Cromoly frame 2,4kg.
Mostly for town and bicycle paths use, gravel and forrrest tracks...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

My Apollo Taos C, I don't see much about this bike on the net.

Upgraded the fork to Marvel Comp 120mm because the bike came with a Dart2, also made it 1x9. The juicy 3 brakes have been replaced since the pic was taken, even cheap deore brakes are 10,000 times better!
It feels nice and light now.

Mind you I rode my daughters Liv Tempt 4 yesterday, heavier with lower end spec and 27.5" wheels compared to my bike but I still think it was faster, just steadier and rolled over stuff easier, except bb is lower so more pedal strikes. So maybe I don't mind the idea of 27.5" wheels as much these days, but this is my baby....


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

Having fun on my 26in bike, 26 isn't going anywhere for dirt jumps. The bike is a Trek Ticket S.

LB 38 rims, Onyx hubs, fox 831 fork, sixc 165 cranks with absolute black oval ring, canfield magnesium pedals, sixc bars, wolftooth fat paw grips, saint rear brake. Weight around 25lbs, running tubes.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Cool shot!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

kitejumping said:


> LB 38 rims, Onyx hubs, fox 831 fork, sixc 165 cranks with absolute black oval ring, canfield magnesium pedals, sixc bars, wolftooth fat paw grips, saint rear brake. Weight around 25lbs, running tubes.


Wow. Something like this used to be my dream build.

My current setup is a Spank Spoon one2one, DMR Trailblade 2 20 mm, Dartmoor Revolt v2/WI Standard/Aerolite/ENO rear, Inferno 31/CX-Ray/DT 240s OS front, Zee 175 mm/Truvativ steel SS ring/e13 Turbocharger 32T, Kore Rivera Thermo, Answer Protaper Carbon +50 mm, Syntace Megaforce 2 30 mm, ESI Racer's Edge, BB7 with hinged clamp Deore levers. 2.2" Ikons (for summer) and Michelin C4 latex tubes.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

RAThopper









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I love how all these awesome bikes are not able to roll anymore since 27.5/29rs came on the scene. Crazy how that works. The 26rs wheels all just seized up and no longer roll. 

Right, thats what the newbies would like to think....ha ha. old school only here!!!!


----------



## dan66 (Jul 30, 2017)

*"new" C'dale M900 frame 96'*

I just auctioned this incredible, silly colored frame on eBay. Probably m500 or M900 from 1996. I don't know what to do with the crazy golden color. In this form, I would not push the bike either among the horses to the carousel...

Until the frame arrives, I will examine the serial number. I hope it will be M900, yellow would be the easiest to overpaint the frame.
Happy me - now I have the frame with rigid P-Bone and head fork tube 1/1,8'' !


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

AWESOME. I'm going to toss in its an M500. Looks just like my friends old one...his was green....Leave the color and put cannondale graphics back on! it's killer, more so with the red!


----------



## dan66 (Jul 30, 2017)

*"new" C'dale M900 frame 96'*

Plan is to use Shimano SLX 2x10 groupset, Avid 2.0 Digit brakes, Mavic Crossroc UST wheels and some Ritchey WCS carbon parts (seatpost, handlebars...) to built fresh, reliable and light commuter. (town + easy tracks).
Looking for some fast Ritchey WCS tubeless tyres. Saddle must be F'izi:k Tundra 2, my butt has its own head ...


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

That gold C-dale might be kinda cool if you masked off some logos on the downtube and resprayed it leaving the gold as a sort of reverse decal.


----------



## dan66 (Jul 30, 2017)

I thought of something like that,just to change red for the gold:







But the gold of friend's Klein is not bad either:







But the original is the original:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Steve Adams said:


> I love how all these awesome bikes are not able to roll anymore since 27.5/29rs came on the scene.


Yes, 26'' is ornamental now.

Yesterday I made the mistake of taking my display bike outside. It was going ok until I found myself speeding towards a root on the trail. I could've died!! Thankfully my brakes are good, they are specified as 27.5 compatible, which saved me from death or horrible injury I have no doubt.

Once I'd walked my bike back to the car I cried until I composed myself enough to drive home. I may take up carpet bowls.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Little sightseeing ride in town today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

demonlarry said:


>


Argggh, kick-stand! Burn it with fire!!!


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

dan66 said:


> I thought of something like that,just to change red for the gold:
> View attachment 1162471
> 
> But the gold of friend's Klein is not bad either:
> ...


Just put black cannondale and "model numbers" on the gold. Looks to be a good paint job on it...The red pops with the gold too! classic anodized bling for a classic awesome bike!


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Argggh, kick-stand! Burn it with fire!!!


I know... I know... I Velcro it up if I'm off road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

demonlarry said:


> I know... I know... I Velcro it up if I'm off road.


Wrong wrong wrong. Remove it and have it destroyed so that there is no danger of anyone else ever using it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Wrong wrong wrong. Remove it and have it destroyed so that there is no danger of anyone else ever using it.


The reflectors can go too


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Wrong wrong wrong. Remove it and have it destroyed so that there is no danger of anyone else ever using it.


It's gone, soon, I'm debating whether or not I treat myself to a new dedicated off road bike next year. If I do, this becomes an around town bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

demonlarry said:


> It's gone, soon, I'm debating whether or not I treat myself to a new dedicated off road bike next year. If I do, this becomes an around town bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Ok, gone. I feel freed from the evils of the sidestand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> The reflectors can go too


Damn, you guys want me to get hit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

demonlarry said:


> Ok, gone. I feel freed from the evils of the sidestand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont You feel better now?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> The reflectors can go too


Front and rear are removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

BurkC said:


> Dont You feel better now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I do. I just need to find some decent forks and a dart/smoke set-up, and I'll be 25 again!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

demonlarry said:


> Front and rear are removed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

jcd46 said:


>












Wheel reflectors are gone. Around town tires are on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

demonlarry said:


> Wheel reflectors are gone. Around town tires are on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now, I just need to find adjustable forks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I like seeing a bike, any bike being used. Even if it has a kickstand, and reflectors. What I can't stand is a nice bike with a rusty chain and dust on the saddle.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

dompedro3 said:


> I like seeing a bike, any bike being used. Even if it has a kickstand, and reflectors. What I can't stand is a nice bike with a rusty chain and dust on the saddle.


Me neither!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmaco (Jan 11, 2016)

Really been enjoying this old Kaitai


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Bmaco said:


> Really been enjoying this old Kaitai
> View attachment 1163157


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano5 (Aug 23, 2017)

*1993 Cadex CFM 3*

Her's mine...


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

*26 for life!*


----------



## whitedoom34 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

Dropper post and new brakes added since this pic. Older fatter rider now too.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

davidbeinct said:


> View attachment 1164910
> 
> Dropper post and new brakes added since this pic. Older fatter rider now too.


I think a dropper is in my not-so-distant future. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

demonlarry said:


> Front and rear are removed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a stealth option I use a 6 inch strip of red reflector tape on my red bikes seat post down tube so drivers behind get a warning Im out and about.

Your silver bike would suit the grey silver reflector tape they sell , stuff works uber well.

I use lights when i know I'll be riding in the dark but often I'm out with only that reflector strip on my bike when Im booking it home late.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

I put this one together before summer started, bit and pieces from other bikes, the way it rides is simply incredible, it's not going away any time soon, hopefully this winter I can give her 2.4 tires and a 10 speed vs 9 speed 
It is so go to ride that I will be keeping for a long time.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yesterday I set a new best time (for me) on a main segment on my local trail on my 650b FS bike... so today I went and beat it on my 26er HT. Boo Yah!


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Mariano5 said:


> Her's mine...


Nice. I've had two CFMs. One is completely stock but stuck back east in storage since the late 90s (lol). One of these days.

If you ever want to switch to disc, its easy on these. Take off left drop out, jig it up, and cut it out of iirc 1/4in alu plate.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

demonlarry said:


> I think a dropper is in my not-so-distant future. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it a lot when I'm riding hard. Right now I'm rebuilding a fitness base so I'm not using it as much, but when I was riding a lot I used it a lot. There are more options for 27.2 out now too (if that's what you have).


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Shocking said:


> For a stealth option I use a 6 inch strip of red reflector tape on my red bikes seat post down tube so drivers behind get a warning Im out and about.
> 
> Your silver bike would suit the grey silver reflector tape they sell , stuff works uber well.
> 
> I use lights when i know I'll be riding in the dark but often I'm out with only that reflector strip on my bike when Im booking it home late.


I have flashing LEDs, reflective tape is a great idea!! I used to be a motorcycle tech, so I have some red reflective wheel stripe left over, thanks for the idea!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

davidbeinct said:


> I like it a lot when I'm riding hard. Right now I'm rebuilding a fitness base so I'm not using it as much, but when I was riding a lot I used it a lot. There are more options for 27.2 out now too (if that's what you have).


Yeah, I'm going to get one. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

New Bronson, old 26" drivetrain. Hell everything.


----------



## DMVJeep (Nov 23, 2017)

2008 Jamis Dakar XC. Paid $499 back in 2010 for the bike. I have installed hydraulic brakes and switched the 3x8 to a 1x9 drivetrain using Shimano Deore parts. Will be replacing the bent seat post soon with a dropper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosecheck (Dec 1, 2017)

*Mongoose Rockadile 26+*








Hello, new to the mtbr forum.

Here is my 1994 Mongoose Rockadile; 2nd owner; mine since 1995. Bike has gone through a number of iterations. Original build was unsuspended, flatbar (with purple anodized bullhorns!). Added Rock Shock Indy C fork a couple years later. Dropbar setup was done about 6 years ago. Most recently rolling on 26" x 2.1" Duro Rocky Wolf gumwalls. Wanted to fatten the goose a bit, so now sporting 26" x 2.8" WTB Ranger tires. Just installed the tires yesterday, rode them on the trail today; they feel great. My son rolls a 29er on his high school MTB team, but I've not yet strayed from my 26'er. Thanks.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! 26" has been ready for the plus thing 20 years before it started!


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

DMVJeep said:


> 2008 Jamis Dakar XC. Paid $499 back in 2010 for the bike. I have installed hydraulic brakes and switched the 3x8 to a 1x9 drivetrain using Shimano Deore parts. Will be replacing the bent seat post soon with a dropper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd ride that bike.


----------



## DMVJeep (Nov 23, 2017)

Schulze said:


> I'd ride that bike.


It has been pretty good. I broke the frame (chainstay) this season. My 5 year manufacturers warranty had expired so I had to drop some $$$ for a new rear triangle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

DMVJeep, was it the drive side chainstay and close to dropout where the crack happened?


----------



## DMVJeep (Nov 23, 2017)

J. Random Psycho said:


> DMVJeep, was it the drive side chainstay and close to dropout where the crack happened?


That was exactly where it happened! I have a friend who broke his chainstay as well on a 08 Jamis, but I believe his was non-drive side. I tried to reason with Jamis since it seemed like it is a common flaw, but they wouldn't budge since I had the bike for seven years. I highly doubt I will buy another Jamis FWIW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DjangoBG (Dec 3, 2017)

*Schwinn Evolution, help need to date this bike*

Here are some pics of a Schwinn Evolution 26 inch that I found recently , wonder if you guys can help me to date year, its pretty basic, cheap parts but the frame is very nice and aluminum...fork is a Suntour and looks ancient...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DjangoBG said:


> wonder if you guys can help me to date year..


No, but that is the longest stem I have EVER seen on a bicycle! Like.. wow.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

*1999 IF Deluxe*

Took a glamour shot last week of the old girl, '99 IF Deluxe, first year for disc mounts. Bought the frame new and have kept it fairly up to date.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^ nice, nice, nice!


----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's the jump park in Dillon...It looks in good shape.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 12, 2017)

Picked up my first "real" mountain bike, a 2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport for $200


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's my current collection of 26ers.

I'll have a 1994 Specialized S-Works M2 coming in next week. Going to have fun piecing it together with mid-'90s parts.

Left to right:
1997 Schwinn Moab 1 (cromo)
Also a 1997 Schwinn Moab 1 (cromo)
1997 Independent Fabrication Deluxe
1999 Schwinn Homegrown 4 Banger All Mountain
1999 Jamis Komodo
2000 Schwinn Homegrown
2001 Schwinn Rocket 88


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, a Millennium Komodo!


----------



## jeepdoggydog (Jul 4, 2016)

*1998 Schwinn Homegrown Factory*


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice! Love the White Bros fork and the blue bass boat paint!


----------



## jeepdoggydog (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks, I also have a 1999 Homegrown Factory XTR BB red with the 90 MM White Brothers shock, and a 1996 HG but I am not able to upload any more pictures. I know some sites require so many posts in order post more pics. Maybe I can upload when I get more posts? I love your bike collection as well.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

I think you're on the Homegrown Facebook group?

Where are you finding the White Bros forks? I'd like to find one at some point for one of my bikes.

Thank you. I've got a 1994 S-Works M2 that I've bought since then. Should have all the parts to put it together in the next couple weeks. Should be a fun ride.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Surly Instigator goin strong


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

*2012 SC Heckler*

'12 SC Heckler...XL frame. Been an awesome reliable and fun bike. Since new have done 3 trannys and 2 wheelsets but frame has been 'clyde worthy' (6'4" / 220lbs).

I just picked up a '18 Kona Process 153 AL/DL (27.5) but will still ride the Heckler from time to time...I have all parts to convert to 1X9 (winter project).


----------



## Goosecheck (Dec 1, 2017)

*Snow Goose*

New Year's Eve ride along the Truckee River (outside Tahoe City, CA). Dry winter so far, there should be more snow this time of year. Still, a beautiful setting to ride.

1994 Mongoose Rockadile, rolling 26+ tires and other mods.


----------



## mypupdaisy (Jun 20, 2017)

2014 Pivot Firebird XX1. Love this bike. After all the discussions about 26er, 27.5er and 29er, I've had no problems staying right behind all the new bigger wheel bikes. It climbs right over and down the rocks. Tons-O-Fun.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 30, 2005)

2001 Klein retro-rebuild with new XTR and other goodies. It had never been ridden when I bought it last year. Some guy bought it and it literally sat in his shed!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I've always liked fitting the nicer modern kit on an old good frame better than trying to stay 100% period correct. Better yet, when "timeless" parts are used that haven't changed much for a decade or more of production.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Dude, sweet looking ride. The best part is you can use the front der routing to hook up a dropper post. Solid work with the brake adapter too, where did you get that?


----------



## mypupdaisy (Jun 20, 2017)

They sell those on ebay. Not to expensive but not so sure how well they work.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have seen them on ebay, just didn't think you could still get them also I always thought you had to run 180mm rotor when you use one. Looks like he isn't which is good to know.


----------



## Bacha (Sep 21, 2017)

*My Azonic Revenge*

I just built this azonic revenge frame 2 weeks ago, i love it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

It's black, it's single pivot, it's 26". What else could anyone want?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The black shouts 'I'm mean' but then the little mud-guard squeaks 'but I'm scared to get dirt on me'.


----------



## garlicsox10 (Jan 27, 2018)

http://imgur.com/5qzELNl


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i picked up an old GT aggressor(2006) in really good condition and my NRS needs new bearings so....all the gear from the NRS went onto it.

Enjoying the Hard Tail goodness


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

theMISSIONARY said:


> i picked up an old GT aggressor(2006) in really good condition and my NRS needs new bearings so....all the gear from the NRS went onto it.


I think you can still buy bushings for the NRS?


----------



## floridaclimber (Feb 19, 2018)

*I could spin her wheels all night...*

She said:

"Wow 😂
😜⭐❤
It's like how babies have those spinning toys about their cribs to help them fall asleep. Instead you have a big mountain bike above your bed when you fall asleep."


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

That would suck in an earthquake...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

thesmokingman said:


> That would suck in an earthquake...


Lol I was going to ask if he is in SoCal.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> I think you can still buy bushings for the NRS?


it seems mine has bearings through out...need to buy a puller as yet


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

theMISSIONARY said:


> it seems mine has bearings through out...need to buy a pull as yet


I didn't know you got them with bearings. My friend has two NRS bikes and both have bushings.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Latest editions to my ever growing fleet of 26ers.

First is the aforementioned 1994 Specialized S-Works M2. It's almost all XT, with exception of Thomson post and stem, and a Scott Black Magic bar. I can't wait to get this out on the local trails for some lightweight old school hardtail fun!










Then I picked up this 1996 Schwinn Moab on eBay as a frame set for 99¢. No one else bid on it, so a snagged it. The frame was NOS, and in really great condition. It's a little small for me at a 15". I had picked up the White Bros fork on eBay and then wasn't sure where to go with the build. With lots of scouring of eBay, and an idea I'd seen others do with smaller frames, I built it up as a sort of BMX bike. It's setup as a single speed. With the help of an adapter even has disc brakes front and rear. My plan is to play with it mostly in urban settings and maybe take it to the Railyard in Rogers, Arkansas a couple times.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

2006 GT aggressor i put the 2x10 and the rest of the gear from my NRS1 onto it whilst doing the bearings on the NRS...


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

20180303_173435 by k2blt, on Flickr

Here's my Prophet MX1. Love it, but may switch back to the Talas 36 and DHX 5.0 air to improve the climbing.

20160802_194651 by k2blt, on Flickr

This is my 1st gen Nomad that needs a new BB and cranks.


----------



## Specialized-Sarah (Feb 26, 2018)

*Special*

So, I'm new to the legit mountain bike. All I ever had was Walmart cheapies. Now, I am wanting to get into this so I bought a used decent bike to start out with. 2011 Specialized Hardrock. Im ready to put her to use!


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

Went back to my air shock and dropped the stem a bit.

20180323_154630 by k2blt, on Flickr


----------



## Goligo15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Nothing too much to look at but it gets ridden every day and is definitely the smoothest rolling bike on these streets. I absolutely love this bike


----------



## Knyfzedge (Jul 21, 2013)

*Jekyll*

Even after trying other wheel sizes, I still love this bike.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my 5ft sons bike in trail setup. I'm done messing with it. He's a lil short so hopefully he'll be on it for a while. Weight is just over 25lbs. It's a pretty stout build imo.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

A railed D-Spyder! Nice lifehack.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

What bike is that? And is it set up 26+?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

bridgestone14 said:


> What bike is that? And is it set up 26+?


If you're referring to me, that's a FM076 frame with 3.0/2.8 Ranger tires front/rear, its quite Plus'd.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

So I posted this bike on here when it was new in 2005 and used to be a lot more active but just completed a major update in the last few weeks.

It was supposed to be just a new rear wheel, so had a custom one made up and accidentally specc'd an XD compatible rear hub...oops. Well then I HAD TO go 11 speed. Got that all put together and discovered the old AVID Juicy 7's were shot. So....

New hope rear hub, with mavic 719 wheel. Full xt 8000 series stuff 1 x 11. New XT brakes. 8020 front with 203 mm rotor, 8000 series with a 180 in the back. Have had the hope front with mavic 729 in the front for a few years. 
Ghetto tubeless setup and new maxxis tires (rear is on backorder.)

A grand in parts is still cheaper than a new bike...lol, and I kind of like not having a front derailleur.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Very nice, have a friend who just picked up this same bike slightly used only.
He's considerably faster on it than his older enduro.

I'm now "heckled" often when we ride together, ha.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

kneecap said:


> Very nice, have a friend who just picked up this same bike slightly used only.
> He's considerably faster on it than his older enduro.
> 
> I'm now "heckled" often when we ride together, ha.


Couldnt afford the Mach 6 I want. This 'll do. Its been a great all around bike. Downieville to the Dakota 5-O and everything in between.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozmtb87 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi all, recently getting back into riding again has getting way to unfit for my liking, recently got this 2008 Norco 125 (Took a whole day searching on google and bike forums lol) for a decent price (I think?), anyways here it is....









Here is what I've research so far on what it has on it,



> Frame: Norco 125 2008
> Fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jump 2 RV QR-20
> Crank: FSA Gravity Moto X MegaExo
> Brake: Avid Trail 9
> ...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ozmtb87 said:


> Hi all, recently getting back into riding again has getting way to unfit for my liking, recently got this 2008 Norco 125 (Took a whole day searching on google and bike forums lol) for a decent price (I think?), anyways here it is....


DJ bikes can be very fun and versatile.

I can see a few priority upgrades there. First, much lighter tires, unless you're after Hookworms specifically. Then, a dedicated SS rear wheel to ditch the tensioner, or an RD on the current one, because the dangly roller thing down there could as well be a shifty dangly roller thing.


----------



## ozmtb87 (Apr 14, 2018)

J. Random Psycho said:


> DJ bikes can be very fun and versatile.
> 
> I can see a few priority upgrades there. First, much lighter tires, unless you're after Hookworms specifically. Then, a dedicated SS rear wheel to ditch the tensioner, or an RD on the current one, because the dangly roller thing down there could as well be a shifty dangly roller thing.


Cheers for the replay man, total bike noob here, haven't been on a bike for 10-15 or so years now lol (last bike was a target special full suspension bike) so yeah any parts on the bike are new to me, I added some more pics to my album folder, shows the parts off more...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

You're welcome!

That roller tensioner above the chainring is seriously old school, and is also not needed with a true singlespeed setup this frame can run. I guess the previous owner had to make do with this geared-specific wheel that's not intended for track ends. The QR skewer isn't clamping hard enough to prevent axle slip, so it's slammed all the way forward and the chain slack and wear are compensated for by the rollers.

The cockpit might be too low with a flat bar but it's totally up to your preferences.

You may also want to check the fork function and maybe overhaul it. People tend to neglect forks on their jump/play bikes.


----------



## ozmtb87 (Apr 14, 2018)

J. Random Psycho said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> That roller tensioner above the chainring is seriously old school, and is also not needed with a true singlespeed setup this frame can run. I guess the previous owner had to make do with this geared-specific wheel that's not intended for track ends. The QR skewer isn't clamping hard enough to prevent axle slip, so it's slammed all the way forward and the chain slack and wear are compensated for by the rollers.
> 
> ...


ah ok yeah I did a decent ride of it yesterday and the back wheel kept moving to the left, was thinking I wasn't tighting it hard enough, but I get to the tightest point the lever down to clamp down, any tighter and I feel like I'm gonna snap it lol....and yeah that roller thing at the crank doesn't seem to do much except make a rolling sound, crank has some sort of crackling to it also, and not sure if the back axle is seized a little or brakes are on too tight has when you free roll the wheel off the ground, it will stop faster then the front wheel does...

Regarding the forks, they don't move at all, feels like I have a none front suspension bike, seized or just adjusted to be that way???

Overall when I got it I knew I would need to put some attention to it, but for $100AUD think it was a ok deal (Second Hand store I got it from has no clue what brand/model it was)


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

If the rear brake is dragging then it should be audible as a permanent rubbing sound the disc makes as it passes through the caliper. With wheel misalignment in the track ends, disc rubbing is very likely.

If memory serves, that fork model has "air preload" feature and a crappy, failure prone Chinese rebound cartridge. The Schrader valve that can be seen on the top cap is the air preload. Release air and check compression. If the fork still won't move, then it's likely the damper that's failed. It can be fixed by an open-bath conversion achieved by drilling it carefully with 1.5 mm drill bit in very specific places, and locking down the floating piston inside. Either way the fork should be overhauled, and a failed damper will be obvious upon disassembly as it's the only assembly that won't compress.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

*My Bike*

https://photos.app.goo.gl/JpWXYYrehsgWeGeV2


----------



## ozmtb87 (Apr 14, 2018)

J. Random Psycho said:


> If the rear brake is dragging then it should be audible as a permanent rubbing sound the disc makes as it passes through the caliper. With wheel misalignment in the track ends, disc rubbing is very likely.
> 
> If memory serves, that fork model has "air preload" feature and a crappy, failure prone Chinese rebound cartridge. The Schrader valve that can be seen on the top cap is the air preload. Release air and check compression. If the fork still won't move, then it's likely the damper that's failed. It can be fixed by an open-bath conversion achieved by drilling it carefully with 1.5 mm drill bit in very specific places, and locking down the floating piston inside. Either way the fork should be overhauled, and a failed damper will be obvious upon disassembly as it's the only assembly that won't compress.


Yeah I press the valve and no air came out lol, back brake seems to be ok, no noise when coasting and what not, lever is smooth and are super touchy, almost came off a few times since I'm not used to them (first disc brake bike)...

The single speed is something to get used to, feel like I just on a big ass BMX lol...


----------



## dan66 (Jul 30, 2017)

*Gary Fisher "Recaliber"*

Finally with stickers...
And he runs alone, without even an e-motor 
It suffices with a slight side breeze


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

*Hyper HPR S "Shocker" MTB*


----------



## adam60191 (Mar 15, 2011)

*2004 Gary Fisher Sugar Race, rebuild*

Finally finished my Sugar, M8000 1x11 components. Love it


----------



## the_penfool (Apr 17, 2018)

*The Twins*














Specialised Hardrock A1 Comp 1999 x2
The one with the Orange Manitou Magnum R Forks I owned from new from and is now a 1x1 (Surly drivetrain) with upgraded wheels and goes like a Bullet. May change the fork back to a rigid at some point but need to find the right one to match.

The second I got used from ebay and is now a 1x9 and has road tires on for general commuting duties/going up hills. 
Both with upgraded V-Brakes and levers. And still using square taper BB's!
Considering buying a third, though may see if I can buy a 26er Rockhopper frame and use some of the leftover components for a 1x8.


----------



## pirati (Jul 21, 2004)

Still riding this one


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice bike man. ^ I know a retired pro mtb racer that still rides Santa Cruz.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

After 6 years of thinking it over (geared or SS? Which fork? Which hubs and rims? Dropper post or not?), I've finally built my 2006 Handjob for its 3rd incarnation.



















It's the very same frame that made me believe steel is real back in 2007.

As a finishing touch it needs something like a rainbow-ejaculating penis headbadge, I guess. After all, my other ride is a buttplug!


----------



## tricked67 (Apr 2, 2018)

*1995 balance*







Here's my 1995 Balance AL-150. Bought it brand new and just recently updated some parts. Thanks!


----------



## icmonteiro (May 15, 2017)

*kona 2012*

experiencing ratio 1x9, it became heavy to pedal in my region


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Made by yours truly in 2010. Photo is Puslinch in May 2018


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is my first real bike, bought the frame for $5 and built it up with free parts from my local co-op bike junkyard. 05 Giant Boulder SE 1x7. Also bar ends on a narrow bar because I sort of miss my old Sledgehammer.


----------



## docweedon (May 14, 2008)

Picked up this '09 Transition Covert for $400 and it' a blast to ride!
26er is not dead


----------



## Gerk (Jun 21, 2018)

*Hey 26ers!*

Hey 26ers
I am getting back into riding after a looooong hiatus. Looking to lose some weight and enjoy some trails.
Here is my 2002 Kona Fire Mountain. I have made some updates to modernize it a bit and to learn general bike repair/setup/tuning.

Original parts
Truvativ 5D cranks
Aheadset headset
Tektro V-brakes
Suntour fork
Wheels

New Parts
Sunrace CSMX8 11-46t
Race Face Single N/W 32t
Shimano XT rear derailer
Shimano SLX shifter
Shimano Deore Brake levers
Truvativ Hussefelt Riserbar and stem
Race Face Half Nelson Grips
DMR V6 pedals

In the mail
Continental X-King 2.4 front - Race King 2.2 rear

Near future
Rockshox Recon Silver fork


----------



## TheTerryTheory (Apr 12, 2018)

*1999 Specialized FSR*

Here's My Baby


----------



## J_Rod (Jun 29, 2018)

*My Dobermann*

2008(?) Dobermann Molosse, can't exactly ferment if the year is right.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Very rare gt team edition medium distortion frame sz med
Custom build
Hope hubswtb frequency rear rim 
With maxxis 2.3 dhr tubeless
I have two front wheels identical except for size depending on where I'm riding.
1) hope hub 26er i25 KOM rim with 2.3 dhf tubeless
2) hope hub 650 b i23 team frequency rim 2.3 dhf tubeless
Fork fits either wheel setup nicely.

Xo 2x9 oval rings
KS lev dropper post with smp hell saddle
Raceface cinch cranks with BBG custom bashguard and Doval 34/20 oval rings
Blackspire flat pedals
Fox float 26er kashima 36 float fit 140( dropped from 160) fork 20 mm axle
North shore billet overlord stem with RF turbine bars and ge1 slim grips

I run either a 650 b front or a 26 front wheel , both fit perfect with 2.3 maxxis dhf tubeless


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

My 2014 Transition Covert ... to say this bike is awesome is a understatement!


----------



## kglassen (Jul 26, 2018)

*Love my Stumpjumper!*


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Latest 26" SJ FSR models kicked ass indeed...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

1988 Cannondale SM500 Alpine Series


----------



## kglassen (Jul 26, 2018)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Latest 26" SJ FSR models kicked ass indeed...


:thumbsup:
Still a top of the line bike!


----------



## HarMi (Aug 20, 2014)

My brand new DMR Bolt Long.


----------



## TheDerkness (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is my '09 Giant Reign.
It's a hand me down, but its new to me!


----------



## jpoe88 (Aug 28, 2018)

1999 GT Rebound.


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Another photo of my custom built GT Zaskar.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

For my all-around riding, modern DJ geometry and a rigid bike remain the best choice. Here's the latest iteration in dialing in the millimeters and weight vs strength vs reliability vs low-maintenance.

The front hub is a Paul Fhub Disc, bolt-up version; its flat axle faces hopefully won't mess up the custom paintjob on that Surly Instigator fork. The stem is an Azonic Barretta Evo, 40 mm in a rare 15° rise that works really well for a lowered front end.










(The idea to use both sunlight and shadow to take the photo was a bad one, as it turned out.)


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

Anther 26er is born.


----------



## Sry0fcr (May 28, 2012)

Wife's new build of '18 Haro Flightline 26+. We swapped over to SRAM NX 1x11 drivetrain, SR Suntour Aion cranks and Raidon air fork.


----------



## ChaseMe (May 13, 2010)

Still totally love my Dixon. New wheels this year (Stan's Arch) and it's that much better!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

2012 5-Spot
2013 Lyrik DPA with the Floodgate removed
The Gravity Dropper was purchased in 2005.


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

*Intense Spider XVP*

This little bike is a rocketship and so much fun to ride! It's nimble and can be threaded through the tiniest of gaps at speed even with it's wide 787 mm bars  I did have to drill out the frame for the dropper (and subsequently removed the dropper after realizing I'm not a fan). Overall, an incredibly fun bike to ride and my go-to for any new trails where I'm not sure what to expect because I know it can handle anything I throw at it.

2003 Intense Spider XVP frame
Fox F100x fork
Fox RP23 shock
DT Swiss XR1450 wheelset with 54t star ratchet upgrade
Continental Mountain King Protection tires (tubeless w/ 2.4F & 2.2R)
Chris King headset
Chromag Ranger stem (not in photo)
Deity Blacklabel riser bar
Supacaz silicone grips
Sram Guide Ultimate brakes with Ahimsa Airotors (204F/180R)
Sram X1 11 speed shifter
Sram X01 11 speed rear derailleur
Sram NX cassette w/ Wolftooth 49t cassette extender
E Thirteen XCX crank arms and bottom bracket
Race Face 32t NW chainring
Crankbrothers Eggbeater pedals
FSA SLK carbon seatpost (not in photo)
Fizik Gobi saddle


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Just let my 2007 Dawg go this past weekend (XL). I picked it up a few years ago for my kid to ride. He didn't ride it much...spends his time on a Yamaha R6 now.

I used it a fair amount as a spare to 2012 SC Heckler. Recent 2018 Kona Process 153 purchase means it's no longer used at all.

Found a new XL sized owner...had a few battle scars but buffed up nice. Sold for $400.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

1998 Cannondale Super V


----------



## GrantA (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's mine, early 2000s Jamis Cross country 1.0, I decided to learn my way around a bike on it so I stripped it down. The only original parts are the frame & seat post, and I'm going to try using the original rear derailleur (Acer 7sp), I'm waiting on an 11-40 8sp cassette to run as a 1x8, when done I'll post up an update
I added a Manitou R7 fork, Shimano hydraulic discs, short funn stem, Easton riser bar, ergon saddle, raceface respond crank with 36t nw chaining, waiting on the 11-40 8sp cassette and sram x4 shifter to complete it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Good job, but you really need longer brake lines, especially the front one. Manitou forks support a very tidy and convenient routing but it takes a longer line than most other suspension forks need in the same travel range. The routing is under the down tube, behind damper side of the crown, without touching anything between arch and lever.

About right line length, but low resolution image:









A better image, line is a bit short but shows the idea:









The line is best tied to the arch with force so as to restrict movement and rub. A "fourth hand" cable tool helps doing up zip ties. Manitou arches differ over years and models but there's always a suitable location for a zip tie.


----------



## GrantA (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks psycho, I figured on putting a longer line up front but I appreciate the pictures and tips, I'll get some coming. I've left the bike hanging upside down in the rafters for a couple years (I know...) and the shock and brakes were all wet when I got it down the other day. I've got shock oil on the way already, I'm debating if I want to install a remote lockout (have it just have never used one). Not much longer though and I'll be able to get it dirty again!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Check out this Absolute+ tuning thread before you fit a MILO: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/how-guide-reshim-your-abs-hsc-shim-stack-687754.html

It may solve your damper setup without the need for extra complexity.

Manitou forks are seriously underrated. I don't normally post so much but your R7 got me going.


----------



## GrantA (Oct 20, 2015)

That's great thanks! I'll do some reading and get some shims ordered. I guess I'm in the clyde category, I'm 235-240 working on getting back down to 200ish, the original fork was completely useless so when I picked up the r7 it was amazing! I did little light riding like this, just the rear v brake lol before I decided to go all out. It does seem extra squishy though so I'll do some fine tuning!


----------



## djhanson100 (Sep 9, 2006)

*2012 Scalpel 26er*

I'm too stubborn to do anything but a 26er...ok I really like 26er's even if everyone is doing 29er's these days 

Anyways, I just built a 2012 Cannondale Scalpel 26er, and yep it's harder to find parts for 26ers but still possible. Here's to all of us 26er's out there! :thumbsup:

cheers, DJ


----------



## dddd (Jun 7, 2016)

I built this one up almost 20 years ago(!), starting with a swapmeet-sourced Pacific-branded frame.

For reasons I can only guess at, the resulting headtube angle is fairly laid back, even with this very short suspension fork that was another swapmeet find.
The frame's seller told me this frame came equipped with a dual-crown, faux DH fork that "weighed a ton".

Oddly enough, this bike has proven more fun to ride than a few of my higher-spec builds (it rips through Manzanita Trail in Auburn), and has been my go-to for our annual duathlon race (where I have to leave my bike nearly unattended in the canyon while hitch-hiking to the start line of the running leg of the race).
I'm more of a lightweight XC rider so have little concern over this frame's durability, even though it was originally sold out of a department store!


----------



## snoty (Sep 13, 2016)

Why ride anything different than 26?


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

2003 Santa Cruz Superlight...bought in 03 ridden a few times then thrown in the garage for 15 years to ride/race on the road...Pulled it out a few months ago and can't get enough of it...she's old...but she can still shred


----------



## jaknudsen (Jan 21, 2006)

djhanson100 said:


> I'm too stubborn to do anything but a 26er...ok I really like 26er's even if everyone is doing 29er's these days
> 
> Anyways, I just built a 2012 Cannondale Scalpel 26er, and yep it's harder to find parts for 26ers but still possible. Here's to all of us 26er's out there! :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers, DJ


Is the angle on the bars intentional? Looks a bit strange. Otherwise, great bike


----------



## Paganiproductions (Aug 7, 2018)

I am the new owner of a 26er Haibike Hardtail
Mountainbike






i
Looking to convert to rigid and singlespeed
Any advice people


----------



## jaknudsen (Jan 21, 2006)

My 2012 Cannondale RZ120 XLR after a recent 110 km trail race in Norway (Ultrabirken)


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Paganiproductions said:


> Looking to convert to rigid and singlespeed
> Any advice people


A Nashbar fork looks like a good fit for this bike:
https://www.bikenashbar.com/cycling/nashbar-rigid-26-quot;-mountain-bike-fork-ns-cmf-base

You may want to go with a shorter stem and a higher rise handlebar.

Also get some plastic (cheap, functional, leg skin friendly, and don't look beat up after years of use) platform pedals; the ones on the photo are only placeholders.

I wouldn't be SS-converting that frame because the most feasible way to do it is with a tensioner, and having a nice, two-roller, spring-loaded, chainline-adjustable tensioner is almost as much complexity as having a fully functional RD.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*New life for old Troll...*

Hi everyone my six year old Troll after getting me to work everyday is getting retired to the wilds 

Changed from a work a day bike...









To an adventure machine...









After a quick ride today hard to believe that under all those racks and guards was a little rocket ship.

OZ.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Typical Troll! 
Steel and orange play well together, as always.

Was it hard to find a straight steerer suspension fork?


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi J, thanks I am a sucker for an orange bike  As for the fork its a Rockshock Reba RL 100mm travel and its still listed on their website. With a lockout its a great match for the Troll. I brought the 27.5 wheel size version with the idea of running that size wheels in the Troll with some Schwalbe G-One tyres.

OZ.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Beautiful! I'm also a sucker for Orange bikes. See my signature


----------



## brocolhead (May 23, 2018)

snoty said:


> Why ride anything different than 26?
> 
> View attachment 1221747
> 
> ...


Mega super bikes. Steel is real and the best.


----------



## brocolhead (May 23, 2018)

Just finished my gravel/grind 1x11 26er project based on Principia Mac B frame.


----------



## Zambezi (Oct 9, 2017)

90s Cannondale


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

Zambezi said:


> 90s Cannondale
> 
> View attachment 1223771
> 
> ...


Excellent. Love the 90's


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

2010 Marin Bobcat Trail Urban Assault Commuter

Very little on this bike is original (brakes, handlebar, stem)

I got it down to about 25 lbs, but then put on a really heave set of Schwalbe Big Ben Plus tires. Worth it for the comfort and ability to ride gravel trails.


----------



## rweakley (Sep 7, 2008)

Gerk said:


> Hey 26ers
> I am getting back into riding after a looooong hiatus. Looking to lose some weight and enjoy some trails.
> Here is my 2002 Kona Fire Mountain. I have made some updates to modernize it a bit and to learn general bike repair/setup/tuning.
> 
> ...


Sorry I know this post is old, but do you fine the cassette to be overkill? I bought a group set package for my 26er 2x10 that came with an 11-42. I found I couldn't use the last few gears, so I dropped to an 11-32. May go up to a 34, but I'm gonna ride this one for a while and feel it out.


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

2009 EX7


----------



## MikeyMK (Jul 27, 2014)

'96 Merlin (UK)









'97 GT LTS-3


----------



## MikeyMK (Jul 27, 2014)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Typical Troll!
> Steel and orange play well together, as always.
> 
> Was it hard to find a straight steerer suspension fork?


I'm currently building a new whip using an old GT cro-mo frame, and have just bought a new Rockshox Revelation 140mm solo air fork - with straight 1 1/8 steerer.. had plenty to choose from, too.


----------



## merk20 (Dec 23, 2017)

The free bike just got some upgrades









Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------



## perkj (Dec 20, 2018)

Here is my fully restored 1998 S-Works M2 HT. Frame was powder coated Willow Grey and decals clear coated over. Full XTR M970 group including hubs. Fork is a Fox F80 RLT. THOMSON Elite seat post. KORE Elite stem. S-Works carbon handlebar. S-works carbon Overendz barends. Cane Creek 110 headset. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely job.


----------



## sharkynrk (Oct 5, 2018)

perkj that thing is a beaut


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

My latest CL grab -- This one will get a mild resto, new decals, sunrise bars and BMX style tires soon:


----------



## MikeyMK (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyMK (Jul 27, 2014)

Unnecessary post deleted as pic above now works.


----------



## MikeyMK (Jul 27, 2014)

Meh, you'll just have to imagine it.


----------



## Dhwannabe (Nov 21, 2018)

2006 Haro X6 Extreme with 2006 Marzocchi Junior T Bomber forks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowHouse (Jan 19, 2019)

First post here, figure it might as well be this :thumbsup:

Specialized Camber I picked up from a buddy!

Haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hopefully you'll get hooked!


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't remember if already posted. 2005ish voodoo hoodoo. Going to upgrade this year with new manituo fork and wide rsnge cassette.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

my 2009 Titus El Guapo - Tuned up and ready to ride.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Here goes mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GammaDriver (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## snakemau (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is one 26er:
2006 Specialized Epic Comp frame, RockShox Reba Team with lockout, XT cranks, derailleurs and cassette, Magura Marta SL Carbon Gold Edition brakes, Chris King hubs, BB and headset, Thomson stem and post, Easton EC 90 SL bars, Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Design Limited Edition Black Widow seat, Time ATAC Carbon pedals, DT Swiss XR 4.2D rims. Still going strong!


----------



## snakemau (Feb 9, 2007)

And here's the other one:
2001 Trek 8500 SL frame, Marzocchi Atom Race 2, XT components, Thomson stem and seatpost, Easton Carbon handlebars, Time ATAC World Championship Edition carbon pedals, had Chris King all over but sold those and now has some cane creek and bontrager stuff. Rims are also Bontrager now, had some Mavic rims with the Chris King hubs....but still rides nice!


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

My freshly updated Stinky Six. Most of the components are new, the original bits are the fork, rear shock, stem, and handlebar.

The suspension design is a little dated and the frame is a little heavy, but I'm dated and heavy too, so we're a good match for each other.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sub 4.9kg MTB - Lightest in the world !!!*

Added more kevlar fabric to the saddle/seatpost, bar/ stem and reinforced the BB . Has added nearly 400grams but the bike can cope with a lot more now . Still sub 4.9kg but can cope with more !!!


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

*'03 6700 reborn*

Rebuilt my 6700 over last winter-

Converted from 3x9 to 2x9:
Shimano XT M772 Shadow rear derailleur
Blackspire Super Pro middle ramped 34 tooth chainring
Blackspire Super Pro 24 tooth chainring
KMC EPT chain
Shimano UN-55 bottom bracket
Mavic XC 717 disc wheels
TRP Spyke disc brakes & rotors
Maxxis Ikon tires
Race Face evolve stem
Nukeproof Horizon Carbon bars
DMR Death Grips
Cane Creek 40 series headset
Jagwire cables
Race Face Chester pedals
Nukeproof Horizon Carbon seatpost
Charge Spoon saddle
Shimano Deore XT brake levers
DiaComp M10 anodized brake cable adjusters
Manitou Markhor 100mm QR fork










the old original blecch-


----------



## DougZ73 (Feb 23, 2019)

I recently got a good deal off of "let go" on this older full suspension, Marin Rock Springs. This the third bike in my stable, along side a 2011 GT Aggressor 1.0, and a Bikes Direct Gravity 27.5" er. I was not looking to buy another bike, but the deal was good, so I went for it.I am pretty sure its a 2006. Feel free to check out my youtube channel to see more about the bikes. www.youtube.com/dougz73

Looking forward to hitting the trails with it this season.


----------



## Javilen (Apr 24, 2019)

Got my hardtail out of storage a few weeks ago. 2005 Gary Fisher Bitter. Forgot how much fun this thing was flying down trails.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I think I'm gonna buy this tomorrow for a beat around bike. I'll put flat pedals on this one so I can ride with the wife and kids without having to strap clipless shoes on.


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

*My newest freebie*









Picked up this frame for free the other day from a co-op. The forks are from an old rigid Rockhopper. The rest is random parts I had lying around. Gonna get her tuned up Tuesday and see how she handles trails.


----------



## gnatsOnTeeth (Mar 2, 2019)

*Mongoose Rockadile SX*

Purchased as NOS frame in mid 2000's, it lives again in 2019
These 26er pics often feature large tires. The loop stays on this mid 90's frame accommodate a 60mm Panaracer Swoop All Trail. (Ha! Swoop Loops!). No disc mount, so a 23mm ID rim brake Rhyno Lite supports it. In front an XCR 30 coil fork with 62mm Swoop on WTB Frequency i25 25mm ID rim, S2 headset. FR7/BB7 disc in front, Arch Rival in rear. Grip shifts because I like them and they're light. Nine speed because it's economical and supports an inexpensive, strong chain. Running 7 speed cassette body rear for less dish - "8 of 9 on 7". And it's 2X!!! Chester Flats, 104 BCD EXO crank, steel 32 and alu 42. Top pull, bottom swing is key to reliability, hope this old XT mech lasts! Shifts perfectly, likely as light as a 1x setup, 42/28 big/big back rolls way better up power climb slopes than 34 10 or whatever your 27.5 1x has. Cassette is 12-36, and that will scale most anything, and still pedal over 30 MPH. 2018 SRAM X5 rear derailleur for 36 cog access. Race Face 1" rise bars, EA50 post, Fuji stem came with the fork. 100mm travel gives it 65 degree head angle, 12.5 BB height keeps pedals off the rocks and me on the pedals. This XC bike climbs like a goat, and descends with finesse. And all for very little money, as long as my time isn't worth anything! Built the wheels, scrounged for parts. A reminder that you can have an awesome, competitive, durable bike without a dentist's income.


----------



## crawforde (May 3, 2019)

*94 GF montare back on the trails*

Got motivated to ride and resurrected this old frame from my younger days. Made it a ss with an ENO eccentric rear hub and put A set of Surly Long Haul Trucker forks on the front. Had to put in problem solvers and a new headset and tried out some gravel drop bars. The forks were cut for someone else, and returned so I got them at a deep discount. They were scratched and about 5mm longer than what I thought I wanted, I figured I could cut them down. It turns out I like them as is. 
The bars are wrapped for now with some old hand wraps (again a relic of my younger days). Haven't put brakes on yet, where I live it's dead flat so I'm ok for now. Will eventually put front brakes on, and then wrap the bars properly. For now it is fine and fun. 
Old, ugly, beat up, a little heavy, with a couple shiny new parts. A lot like it's rider. 
Can't seem to get a pic up


----------



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

I can play!! The first one is a 1999ish Scott USA Racing comp that I switch between gravel duty and single track. The second one is a 2003 Rocky Mountain Carve that I built up over our 8 month winter  that was my first ride and its really fun. 26 forever!!


----------



## Staceman (Sep 3, 2018)

This was a freebie given to me last week by a new guitarist in our band. The guy is in his early 50's and we got on the subject of bikes and he said he was a big gear-head back in the day, and said he had an old Bridgestone bike that was his main ride back when he was into it, and offered it to me free for parts. While it looked a little rough paint-wise along with a little rust here and there, when I got it home I went ahead and pumped up the tires and oiled up the chain and other parts of the drive train and took it for a spin. I was surprised to find that it's very light and rode like a dream, and felt much better than my main Cannondale ride! A lot of that may be due to the fact that my Cannondale is on the border of being too small for me, and I don't have to jack the seat way up on this Bridgestone.

It's a Bridgestone MB-1. I haven't looked up the numbers yet, but based on old catalogs it looks like it may be a 1991 model. After putting a new seat on it and possibly replacing the shifting system with something more modern, along with working out a creaking noise coming from the bottom bracket area, this may just become my main ride.


----------



## Boom King (Jun 5, 2016)

Racing the old girl yesterday at King Of Ballarat Round 1, Black Hill.


----------



## eddiegold (Dec 13, 2004)

yeti 4x special projects number 86/100
not had this running for while, but now all ready for the summer.
:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That 2006 Cove Handjob is still alive and kicking. It's my more refined steed, what with Columbus Zona tubes, gears, tubeless setup, and *gasp* a lubricated chain.









The Kona P2 fork is a bit lacking in stiffness though.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

1995 Boulder Defiant. Risse Genesis rear shock, 3.5" travel. All steel, very light, like a hard tail with better rear traction. I have the original Rockshox Judy SL 100mm fork in my shop. When I'm feeling rowdy I roll with a 130mm Manitou Minute fork, really fun ride. 

Brought the Defiant up to Big Bear last season, this bike likes to jump.


----------



## MikeyMK (Jul 27, 2014)

Double post, can't delete.


----------



## MikeyMK (Jul 27, 2014)

Earlier pics now showing.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I see no pics, not even in HTML code.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Moots*

Moots Zirkel....Finally got another parallelogram fork....never could get use to a telescopic fork....I tried for nine yrs....


----------



## DaveTV (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Picked up a 2004 Rocky Mountain etsx 30 off a local buy and sell group about a month and a half ago and cleaned it up and updated a bunch of the parts (pedals, bars, grips, derailleur and brakes mainly). It's my first full suspension bike! It came set up with a triple up front but I removed the mech and right now it's farmer 1x with a granny ring when needed. If I can find a friction shifter I'll more than likely be making it 2x.

The seat post and saddle are borrowed off one of my other bikes as it came with a super sketchy looking dropper post lol.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Replaced my older apparently cracked RM Flatline (If Aluminum could burn..) with this bad boy I picked up on a recent trip to Whistler.... So stoked.


----------



## mcaroner (Jun 21, 2019)

*96 KillerV500 Replacement*

Cool bike! I had the same bike until the bottom bracket cracked and Cannondale sent me back a replacement frame but in a black color. It is still my daily rider. Recently replaced the disintegrated WTB headset with Cane Creek 40s. Went from a 3x9 to a 1x10, XT Rear Derailleaur and Shifter. Still have the original Magura hydraulics from 96' and it still works like the day I bought it. Crankset replaced with ZEE because last XT crankset finally gave in. Surly bars on short hussefelts with schwalbe big apples for a cushy ride.


----------



## SP-rocket (Jun 22, 2019)

*KGB Cycles*










KGB Cycles titanium frame, made in Russia imported to US in mid 90's?
Built with Shimano Deore XT and 8 speed GripShift from my old Kona Explosif. Now with Titanium American Clasic seatpost found in my garage collecting dust. Kona is long gone but this drivetrain took my on some epic rides and survived few crashes. (Seat is lower now I was still working on setup,stem length,seatpost,pedals etc)
cheers


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ouch. KGB is where Putin came from, before he went insane with power. In the 90s we thought KGB was a thing of the past and a target for harmless jokes, but now it runs the country, acting in the only way it can -- by pretending USA is the arch-enemy and thus any Constitution and human rights violations are justified to stay in power, *and* the very concept of human rights is the enemy's invention to fool Russian people into betraying their country.

I had high hopes for 21st century after the first Cold War ended. But now it feels as if history took some dark, low-probability turn around 1999-2001, and we're all headed into dystopia.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*It's been fun...*

Love this bike but sadly isn't getting ridden much. I'll be parting out if anyone is interested in anything they see, DM me if you want a parts list.

(also listed in classifieds)


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

I bought this '07 F4 for $100 yesterday. The owner had slick tires on it and never took it off road. I have it cleaned up, tuned with proper tires and took her on some singletrack this morning for the first time in her life. The matte brown looks very cool in person and pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice work with that C-Dale. It looks like a great ride.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

My 26er is turning 26 years old! Just after its first bath in about a decade and a half! Bad idea, the grease and grime was preventing it from rusting :madman:


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Added DVO Topaz. RP23 needed a rebuild and I didn't have time to take the bike out of service. Also threw on a longer stroke so picked up a half inch of travel. Just missed out on a used Pivot Mach 5.5 this week, but this one still does pretty well for a 15 year old bike. Had the Pike rebuilt a few weeks ago too. 

Sorry for the bad pic, but she's not so photogenic these days anyway. Maybe time to polish up the frame and get some new stickers.


----------



## weirdtrails (Aug 28, 2019)

*First post here. Thought I'd throw the ol' Bridgestone in the ring.*

Hey guys! First post on here (I've been lurking for years). Figured I'd throw up a few pics of my MB-3 I just finished building up. Saved the frame from getting thrown in the garbage during spring cleaning at my work. Bike "manager" had no idea what he was sitting on. Built almost completely out of collected spare parts. Yes...that IS a 1x9 DuraAce drivetrain. This bike makes no sense and that's why I love it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^^Nice!!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey weirdtrails, that Bridgestone is a pretty cool ride. Do you have any idea about the stem? Is it threaded? How long is it? Who made it? How can I trick you into shipping it to me?


----------



## weirdtrails (Aug 28, 2019)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Hey weirdtrails, that Bridgestone is a pretty cool ride. Do you have any idea about the stem? Is it threaded? How long is it? Who made it? How can I trick you into shipping it to me?


Matti, it's an old Deda Graphite series for 1" threaded. I believe it's an 80mm (don't quote me on it though) and it's got a slight negative drop but I'm not sure what degree.
I like it quite a bit but I do have an extra Cinelli that I've thought about swapping it out for. I'd probably let it go for idk 30$ shipped ??*♂ I'll ship you the whole rig for $450 plus the ride though ? N+1 baybay!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Ya, I am searching for something cute like that for my HardRock, but I think I need 1 1/8 threaded.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Ouch. KGB is where Putin came from, before he went insane with power. In the 90s we thought KGB was a thing of the past and a target for harmless jokes, but now it runs the country, acting in the only way it can -- by pretending USA is the arch-enemy and thus any Constitution and human rights violations are justified to stay in power, *and* the very concept of human rights is the enemy's invention to fool Russian people into betraying their country.
> 
> I had high hopes for 21st century after the first Cold War ended. But now it feels as if history took some dark, low-probability turn around 1999-2001, and we're all headed into dystopia.


Oh, Random Psych., I think we already there......:skep:


----------



## vcolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Still haven't went with big wheels as this (Knolly Chili) is still making me smile when I ride it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monquayGC (Aug 25, 2019)

2005 Norco Torrent North Shore Hardtail
Bought recently as an unused frame and built up. 
So much fun and is a beast to ride downhill.. not up though.


----------



## Rusty2314 (Sep 5, 2019)

*Fetish Cycle*

This is a 15 year old build, still rides well.


----------



## jtran76 (Feb 6, 2019)

2010 Yeti 575









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtran76 (Feb 6, 2019)

2007 Kona Kikapu Deluxe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helmsp (Sep 22, 2019)

my new old GT Tequesta 1998.



Not quite done yet but this is how it looks today.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*2010 Moots*

Moots Zirkel with Rohloff hub and German Kilo fork


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

2001 Straight 8 is still kicking it hard on the trails!


----------



## JayChadney (Nov 4, 2018)

2011 Cotic BFe with all new XTR and more








Early 90s Cinelli Tiramisu full Sram Red


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

how do you like your cotic? Looks like a sweet ride. I have dreams of riding and aggressive hard tail, but typically my old back and the rough trails tell me I should be on a full susser.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Two of Mine*

Here is my palomino. I used to have a maverick sc32 on it and I kind of wish I still had it. 
I also have a sweet Yeti and an MB3. I will get photos of that up after I refinish the fenders.

























yeti







That Bridgestone and the Gary Fisher Sugar rebuild are awesome!!


----------



## JayChadney (Nov 4, 2018)

I have only done a few commutes 😊
No trail riding yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2019)

DoubleDale said:


> Here are my only two 26er vintage mountain bikes, my only other bike is my oldest bike 1988 Trek steel frame road bike with Shimano 105 group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a custom 200mm stem


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's my new rig. Three rides on this 2012 BMC FourStroke FS01 that I was able to snag unridden about a month ago. Loving it so far.



http://imgur.com/b8BNEVJ


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

My 2005 Yeti 575 taking a breather on the Lower Santa Ana River Trail yesterday. Wider bars + a shorter stem = win


----------



## Dhwannabe (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

*My '07 Yeti ASR-SLC*









My 2007 Yeti ASR-SLC 
Vital MTB Bike Of The Day 11/11/19


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Is that a Big Hit? How is it holding up?


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

2003 Trek Liquid 10









Just finished servicing the fork (barely any oil!) and shock. New rear wheel and also removed the front derailleur and went 30t 1X9 - still need to install the bashwich & new brake pads, re-greasing the BB, linkages, etc, & maybe a few more small things. First time servicing a fork and rear suspension, so it was a good learning experience.


----------



## bocajrs75 (Nov 18, 2019)

2010 Hard rock specialized Pro. Mostly stock, except this year i decided to do some upgrades:

Specialized body grip and seat (new)
Shimano RT 66 rotors & pads (replaced)
Specialized Fast Track Grid 26X2.20 F&R ($25 @ specialized sweet deal  )
Manitou Manhkor Air Fork (replaced my Marzucchi MZ comp coil fork)
Shimano Deodore derailer 3X8 (Although only use it as a 2X8) (stock)
Shimano TruATV pedals (stock)
Schwin LED front and rear lights for nightime riding 
Quad Lock Smartphone attachment (MapMy Ride app)


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Well since i'm off bike for a bit after surgery...next best thing is to browse the forums 

Here is my On One 456 Evo II. gave it a refresh with new powder coat, fork rebuild, and new wheel set last year.


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

My newest 26er Sanderson Life 853 Reynolds bought 2018 completed September.


----------



## neezy26 (Nov 9, 2019)

My 12 response xe bought new just finished only the saddle is original


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

My GT Zaskar carbon team 100 playing in the snow tonight.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel79 (Dec 1, 2019)

My Focus super bud before the chainstay broke in two 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## usmceric1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is my newish build. 2013 SB66 Alu with drivetrain and wheelset from my old 2001 Jekyll (rear shock almost impossible to find). Bought frame which came with dropper and CC shock. Thompson Carbon bars, Thompson stem, CC 110 Headset, XT 8000 drivetrain, XT brakes, AB oval chainring, brand new Pike RCT2. Suspension needs tweaking, but she is fun!


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice looking ride man. I have been building up a sb66 for my gf. I will post it up with we get it completed. Might be a while though.


----------



## thslug (Nov 18, 2019)

Resurrected an old Santa Cruz steed today. 
Removed the front derailleur. 
Added a clutch rear derailleur to the 9 speed. 
Added some wide bars, new shoes, replaced cables and warn parts and it's almost ready to go. 
Still waiting on a crank/bb and chain guide. This bike seems to throw chains like crazy. 
It's been with me since 2002 and still rides great (chain drops aside). Just wish I had the disc adapter for this old Chameleon, but I think it's a keeper.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Great looking bike man!! Does Sram have a nine speeed clutch der now?


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

My new Growler Mr. Big Stuff- 26 x 4.8 tires, size Large frame. Sram 1x12 GX drivetrain, Sram brakes, SunRingle Mulefut wheels.


----------



## thslug (Nov 18, 2019)

bridgestone14 said:


> Great looking bike man!! Does Sram have a nine speeed clutch der now?


No, but the Shimano 10 speeds have the same cable pull as the sram 9 speed shifters. Works great!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

*Welcome to the forums!*



Nel79 said:


> My Focus super bud before the chainstay broke in two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that is a sweet bike. Were you able to fix/duplicate the chain stay?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Specialized-Sarah said:


> So, I'm new to the legit mountain bike. All I ever had was Walmart cheapies. Now, I am wanting to get into this so I bought a used decent bike to start out with. 2011 Specialized Hardrock. Im ready to put her to use!
> View attachment 1186489


Again, welcome to the mtbr forums. That is a genuinely classic Spec. Ed.!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Ouch. KGB is where Putin came from, before he went insane with power. In the 90s we thought KGB was a thing of the past and a target for harmless jokes, but now it runs the country, acting in the only way it can -- by pretending USA is the arch-enemy and thus any Constitution and human rights violations are justified to stay in power, *and* the very concept of human rights is the enemy's invention to fool Russian people into betraying their country.
> 
> I had high hopes for 21st century after the first Cold War ended. But now it feels as if history took some dark, low-probability turn around 1999-2001, and we're all headed into dystopia.


OT here, but Putin was the HEAD KGB officer.....so he's ALWAYS been insane for power! Plus he and our POTUS seem the best of buddies. What's not to like?


----------



## gt2140 (Dec 19, 2019)

*yurrr*

that good ol 1986 GT timberline. came with bullmoose hbars but couldn't resist going bmx on them. i need more bikes!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice! I'm pondering MX bars for my retro bike too. No longer a trail rider, so might as well make it cooler. If it also gets a little comfier, bonus!


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I just switched from a 2006 medium to a new old-stock 2011 XL Maverick ML8 frame for my Full suspension bike.

Can't wait to ride it once spring comes~ Up here in the midwest we are in the dead of winter with snow/ice/mud so it's not quite the best choice!


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

You went from a medium to an xl? did you grow 5 inches?
Sweet ride though. I have a 2005 Palmino, it is a little steep, but it is a good time. Ethan in Denver still has parts for those old rear shocks if you ever need it rebuilt. Is that a rolf hub? Any luck on finding a dropper for it?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

bridgestone14 said:


> You went from a medium to an xl? did you grow 5 inches?
> Sweet ride though. I have a 2005 Palmino, it is a little steep, but it is a good time. Ethan in Denver still has parts for those old rear shocks if you ever need it rebuilt. Is that a rolf hub? Any luck on finding a dropper for it?


Nah, the medium was too small and cramped, even with long stem and setback seatpost.

I actually got the frame from Ethan! Yea, the rear hub is a speedhub 500/14. They are great, highly recommended. I haven't looked into dropper posts yet.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Nubcakes said:


> I just switched from a 2006 medium to a new old-stock 2011 XL Maverick ML8 frame for my Full suspension bike.
> 
> Can't wait to ride it once spring comes~ Up here in the midwest we are in the dead of winter with snow/ice/mud so it's not quite the best choice!
> 
> View attachment 1304663


Bitchin' looking bike. Looks almost new. That'll get you attention at the trailhead. I know both of my 'classics' Ellsworths' do.


----------



## SEMVBerlin (Jan 14, 2020)

*new baby*

After my good old 26 mtb got stolen in the summer I decided to build myself a new one. As I already had some parts laying around from a beachcruiser project I never finished (bmx aluminum handlebars and the aluminum wheels with the 3 gear shimano Nexus hub), I went for a new steel mtb frame and fork. 200 euros later this is the result. It is pretty light if you don't consider the weight from the kriptonite chain I got haha.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Big boy BMX with a 3 speed, and it's chrome, what's not to like?


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

SEMVBerlin said:


> After my good old 26 mtb got stolen in the summer I decided to build myself a new one. As I already had some parts laying around from a beachcruiser project I never finished (bmx aluminum handlebars and the aluminum wheels with the 3 gear shimano Nexus hub), I went for a new steel mtb frame and fork. 200 euros later this is the result. It is pretty light if you don't consider the weight from the kriptonite chain I got haha.


Bummer about the old, but the situation lead to a pretty sweet new ride. What frame?

I also put some old mtb parts to use recently, with a big bmx in mind. Purpose-bought bars for this project though, and just had to have a SS coaster brake laced up for it. So far it's laid some sweet skids down around the 'hood with kids.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neezy26 (Nov 9, 2019)

Just built ground up found the 04 hard rock ss new old stock frame for 55$ 24.5lbs dj/4x.


----------



## mannyrides (Dec 30, 2019)

My '05 Kona Cinder Cone with some updates:


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

"New" 2018 Jamis Dragonslayer.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynewhite (Jan 24, 2020)

hobbit712 said:


> "New" 2018 Jamis Dragonslayer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice click


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Sweet, dude!


----------



## Cannonf700 (Mar 13, 2020)

*2012 Stumpy FSR 26er*


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

^Yup, that's a nice one. Stumpy is on my wish list...


----------



## iraklas (Sep 5, 2008)

Trel elite 8.5 2013 with a few upgrades. Next upgrades mavic xc717 with hope xc freehub rear wheel and 1x crankset


----------



## ThunderC4t (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's my 2011 saracen zen 2 I have built up from a frame recently!


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

*Chumbawumba DSL*














Chumbawumba DSL (Dual Slalom Lite)
Fox RL 100mm fork
WTB Greaseguard h.s.
Soma Shotwell stem
Answer Alumilite riser bars
Ergon locking grips
Avid Elixr brakes 180x160
KS external dropper
Selle Italia saddle
VP AIM flats
Deore crankset
Raceface 36t NW
Sram X9 drivetrain
Truativ bashguard/lower chainguide
Geax Saguro tires
Weimann wheelset


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Sick rig I love kicked back seat-tubes like that. What width are the Geax tires? are they tubeless?


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

*My 2666er Probably the last 559 bike Ritchey will ever make.*
















My relatively new custom bars vs. my bent nitto fairweather bullmouses








Ridin local with the Oddity Cycles, made in Ft. Collins CO.








My LBS posted this with a photo of my cranks that they installed for me.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

CromolyCowboy said:


> Sick rig I love kicked back seat-tubes like that. What width are the Geax tires? are they tubeless?


Thanks - I fell for this frame at first sight! Bought it almost immediately.
The tires are labeled 2.20. They're not marked tubeless ready and neither are the rims, but I never pay attention to that and run everything ghetto tubeless - Gorilla tape and Stan's RACE formula sealant - some with purchased tubeless stems and some like this one with homemade stems. I run reasonably low pressures typically with no issues.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

'06 Cannondale Judge FR
Marzocchi 888 w/ extra heavy springs
Elka Stage 5 shock w/ 650# coil
Spank d.m. stem
Spank Spike riser bar
RevGrips Pro series grips
Promax post
Hershey Racing seatclamp
Gusset Tartan Race saddle
Saint 4 piston brakes 203x203
Zee 7 spd drivetrain 
Jagwire cable
11-22t cassette w/ One Up DH block
Raceface Evolve DH cranks w/ 83mm bb
Spank Spoon pedals
E*13 chainguide / bashguard
KMC chain
Ft:2.8 Maxxis Minion DHF on Azonic Outlaw Azonic hub
R:2.35 Kenda Nevegal Sport o Sun MTX Hadley hub


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I dunno about the last one ever, but that Ritchey is awesome!


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks! Its been a lot of work building it from the frame up on a college student budget. There's a thread on mtbr about it when it came out, only a handful came to the US as a special order. As for Ritchey making a 26er again? Idk Tom was messing with 650b way back in 70s, I think he only stuck with 26 because it became the racing standard. Things come around though who knows.


----------



## jlukianov (Oct 23, 2019)

*2011 GT Avalanche*

Still riding and can't break this thing, upgraded fork, brakes, tires, seat and pedals, otherwise stock.


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Looks clean. I had the same forte tires for the longest time. Got them out of necessity when I was out of town and my OE tires on my 1990s bike finally died. They were the only 26er tires at Performance lol. I ended up being pleasantly surprised by how they performed.


----------



## Amsterdam FSR (Apr 3, 2020)

*1999 S Works FSR*

Hey Everyone,

My first post here. I thought I´d share some pictures of my ride. It´s a custom build, I bought it used back in ´03. Replaced the chainstay, swapped out the seatpost and stem and rebuilt the wheels four years ago. Currently on street tires for eating up many miles 

I hope you like!


----------



## BroomWagon (Jun 29, 2019)

*Chromag Aperture*









I built this up for my daughter. Once she gets a little bigger, I will swap the 155mm NX crank for something a little lighter in a 165 or 170mm. The rest of the drivetrain is 11 speed XT. The fork is off of a Turner Burner I used to have. I put an extended fork crown on it to mimic the geometry of a 120mm fork. I have a bunch of nice bikes myself, but I have to admit that I'm a little envious of her bike!


----------



## ATSmith (Apr 21, 2020)

*2008 Gary Fisher Roscoe 3*









I bought this bike in 2012 and have loved the way it rides.


----------



## whooosh.s8 (Apr 22, 2020)

*Vintage Cannondale Super V1000 (Naked)*

New to the forum and I wanted to post a picture of my newly purchased Cannondale MTB. I've been a roadie for decades, but my new group wants me to go off-road with them.

I like a challenge, so I picked this up. I want to upgrade the fork, go disc brakes, and a new rear shock. Other suggestions are very welcome as this is a new format for me. I've built every bike I've ever owned, so looking forward to this!

Came no paint, I guess that's a rare factory option?

Glad I found this forum.

https://tinyurl.com/ycmwcg3s

*https://tinyurl.com/yb4py3rm

Current Configuration

*Blue Fatty Headshok up front.
Risse Racing upgraded rear shock.
Frame and fork are both disc brake ready.
RoyalGel Saddle,
SRAM 5.0 Deurailers,
Shimano Deore XT front brakes,
Shimano ? rear brakes,
Shimano Parallax front hub,
Shimano Deore LX rear hub,
GripShift shifters,
Matrix Swami rear wheel,
unknown front wheel,
8-speed Shimano cassette,
Hardrocker 26X1.95 tires in great shape,
Profile Design end grips,
Vetta RT55 computer,
Cannondale seat pack,
CODA stem, seat post, clamp, bars, and crank arms,
unknown pedals,
Rock something or other gearset


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice catch! I'd check the clearance on the frame for the rear tire to see what tires you could use. 

Tire technology has advantaged more in the last 10 years for mountain bikes than any other category ever has in the same time frame. I'd immediately replace the tires with new ones and replace the tubes with new production tubes as well before I did anything else. If I had to guess, I'd say you'd probably be limited to 2.2 inch tires in the rear but who knows, you may be lucky and have a lot of clearance. 

With that being said, The fork would definitely be the best place to start. I'd check the head tube to see what size it is. If it's 1 and 1/8 inches or larger for the inner diameter, you are in luck, there are tons of forks out there you could switch it to. One fun option that would probably work well is if you can find one is a Fox36 dirtjumper. Its a 26'' wheel fork with 100mm of travel. Older versions (2018 or older) had a straight 1 and 1/8 steerer. For that frame it looks like had a 50-80mm of travel fork so I wouldnt go beyond 120mm of travel with a replacement fork.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^headshocks are their own wacky size something like 1.5ish, you need an adapter to run a new fork


----------



## whooosh.s8 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback. I was thinking about a Rockshox fork (https://www.sram.com/en/rockshox/models/fs-rcns-tk-c1), already have the adapter on order. I also want to upgrade to a shimano deore xt 10/11sp group (single crank), depending on what will fit width wise in the back. Disc Brakes too. I'm riding with guys that have $4-5k bikes, but I have that in my 4 other road bikes. Maybe if this catches on, I'll give this to my wife and splurge....


----------



## geoffkin (Apr 21, 2020)

*Chameleon 4 found locally, how did I do for $500?*

I found this on the Nextdoor for sale website. She was asking $800, but talked her down to $500. Said she bought it from a bay area bike shop about 2011 for $2200. Had ridden it less than 50 times and never offroad and it looks it!

I used to do trails quite a bit on a 25 year old Diamondback with 0 suspension, so this should be good enough for me. (Big Basin to the Ocean and back up)


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

^^ Pretty sweet score if you ask me, they're the fool they paid $2200...


----------



## geoffkin (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah, I'm all about getting a "Deal" usually harder on NEW stuff.. Anyone know if $2200 is what this should have gone for back then?? She said she paid $400 for a recent "tune up" as well, but not sure what other work was done, maybe new tires/innertubes?! Tires don't really look new, but $400 is a lot!


----------



## whooosh.s8 (Apr 22, 2020)

Check out this site, I did before I bought my new ride. I think I got a deal.....

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/value-guide/


----------



## hurley842002 (Mar 17, 2016)

My mildly upgraded Kona Blast (next to my Talon 2 29), Rockshox Recon Silver fork, Deore XT rear derailleur, SLX brakes. I haven't ridden it in awhile as it was in storage, sure feels weird riding it after putting some miles on the Giant. Component wise the Kona is definitely the better bike, but the Giant is way smoother, the 29 can't go unnoticed.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffkin (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah, I found that bluebook site, when I was trying to decide to buy it or not. Thing is I don't know what year it is OR what level components.. I looked at a bunch of Chameleon pics and she thought she bought it about 2011. So I figure it's that year or older, looks like a 4th Gen. But no idea on components, can anyone tell from my pics? Or need more pics of something to tell? 

Could be?
2008 Santa Cruz Chameleon (XTR XC Kit) Private party shows just over $600 Value..
But I'd say it's value is higher, since it's barely used!


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't get too caught up in the bicycle blue book value. I'm assuming you're planning on riding it, not flipping it. In my opinion you got a good deal, it doesn't look like the XTR kit but from what I can see it looks pretty clean. The chameleon is very versatile.


----------



## whooosh.s8 (Apr 22, 2020)

How do you like the Rockshox? I have the stock Fatty currently, that's what I'm thinking about upgrading to. I could spend hundreds on better, but those are more than the bike cost me......


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I would hesitate for exactly ZERO seconds before grabbing that Chameleon. Five hundred bucks? Try finding anything better in any store for a new bike for double what she was asking! Definitely a score. Plus: I like green bikes


----------



## geoffkin (Apr 21, 2020)

I asked if $600 was OK, before I went and looked at it, she jumped at YES. After I looked at it, I asked $500 and she said sure and I bought it right away! She even threw in her nice looking pump, because mine is schrader...


----------



## LeQu (Apr 28, 2020)

here is my 2012 Ragley Bluepig


----------



## mtb1980 (Dec 9, 2005)

my 1998 gt









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thegribbler (May 7, 2020)

Trek 990 SL. Only one of it's kind. I built this as an homage to the last of the production lugged frame steel MTB bikes made with US steel by highly skilled US labor in Waterloo, Wisconsin. Lugged steel 20" frame. 18.5 lbs total weight with pedals, cages and bar ends. Ride quality is sublime. Climbs like a monkey on crack. Took a little over 18 months to build. More custom stuff that I had to make than I could reasonably explain in a single post here. Labor hours were ridiculous. Crowning achievement was building a 26" rim brake wheelset with aluminum rims that was barely over 1300 grams, and rock-solid. Only posting this because someone I showed this to online thought it was pretty insane and thought I should put pictures on the internet. So here you go.


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice choice of stem and bar ends. Steel or ti stems just look better imo. It pains me to see such narrow tires on a bike like this, but I can forgive it for everything else you did lol.


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

LeQu said:


> View attachment 1328237
> 
> here is my 2012 Ragley Bluepig


Rad bike, the last of the 26er hardtails ended up getting some of the more modern touches, before the whole world switched to big hoops. Bikes like theses, they show how good the small wheels can ride without the baggage of narrow tires, rigid seatposts, and rim brakes.


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

mtb1980 said:


> my 1998 gt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ali Clarkson just built up a frame like this, just a couple years older. Those Gt's are undeniable cool.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Im sure I have posted my strange Chromag Stylus in this thread before - but not recently.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

thegribbler said:


> Trek 990 SL. Only one of it's kind. I built this as an homage to the last of the production lugged frame steel MTB bikes made with US steel by highly skilled US labor in Waterloo, Wisconsin. Lugged steel 20" frame. 18.5 lbs total weight with pedals, cages and bar ends. Ride quality is sublime. Climbs like a monkey on crack. Took a little over 18 months to build. More custom stuff that I had to make than I could reasonably explain in a single post here. Labor hours were ridiculous. Crowning achievement was building a 26" rim brake wheelset with aluminum rims that was barely over 1300 grams, and rock-solid. Only posting this because someone I showed this to online thought it was pretty insane and thought I should put pictures on the internet. So here you go.


Great job, that looks so good. I love the paint outline on the lugs. Is there a build thread anywhere?


----------



## Zambezi (Oct 9, 2017)

GT Karakoram from 1997. Bought it second hand on ebay and started to tinker . It came with a suspension fork (heavy and not working), replaced it with a Cannondale P-bone alongside some other parts.


----------



## LeQu (Apr 28, 2020)

CromolyCowboy said:


> Rad bike, the last of the 26er hardtails ended up getting some of the more modern touches, before the whole world switched to big hoops. Bikes like theses, they show how good the small wheels can ride without the baggage of narrow tires, rigid seatposts, and rim brakes.


Thanks, man, doing some more upgrades on it at the moment, went tubeless not too long ago and throwing on some new forks and bars and brakes. Even though it's a 26er its still got in my opinion fairly modern geo and the bike does not feel like an old 26er it still shreds!


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's my 1995 Trek 850









It's my commuting/gravel/adventure bike.

I have more parts coming for it soon but as it stands:

Bontrager Racelite Tubeless rims
Panaracer Pasela 26x1.75 (soon to be replaced by Gravelking SK 26x2.1)
1x10
Stock rear derailleur with Wolftooth extender shifted by Sunrace thumby
11-42 amazon cassette
36t Origin8 front chainring
3T compact drop bars
Avid Single Digit V brakes
Tektro V brake road levers
Selle Anatomica Saddle


----------



## Groovtubin (Sep 7, 2019)

*98 Schwinn S-10 Sweetspot designed by Yeti*

Upgrade wheels, tires, 11-40 cassette, brake pads, handlebars, stem, tons of servicing, a awsm ride!


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Washed out, slightly over exposed. But, there's my wife's 2008ish Specialized HRXC and my 2006ish Gary Fisher Advance. I've made it a point to upgrade as things wear out - not sure if it speaks to Specialized quality over Trek, or if I simply ride harder than my wife (but that can't possibly be right), but nearly every part on mine has been replaced (save for the cranks and derailleurs). It's been fun feeling out the differences that each new part makes.


----------



## Groovtubin (Sep 7, 2019)

SWEET! Love retro!


----------



## Groovtubin (Sep 7, 2019)

CromolyCowboy said:


> Ali Clarkson just built up a frame like this, just a couple years older. Those Gt's are undeniable cool.


sweet!


----------



## Groovtubin (Sep 7, 2019)

geoffkin said:


> i found this on the nextdoor for sale website. She was asking $800, but talked her down to $500. Said she bought it from a bay area bike shop about 2011 for $2200. Had ridden it less than 50 times and never offroad and it looks it!
> 
> I used to do trails quite a bit on a 25 year old diamondback with 0 suspension, so this should be good enough for me. (big basin to the ocean and back up)


 score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groovtubin (Sep 7, 2019)

zambezi said:


> gt karakoram from 1997. Bought it second hand on ebay and started to tinker . It came with a suspension fork (heavy and not working), replaced it with a cannondale p-bone alongside some other parts.


billybob!


----------



## Groovtubin (Sep 7, 2019)

atsmith said:


> i bought this bike in 2012 and have loved the way it rides.


love the way it looks!


----------



## Groovtubin (Sep 7, 2019)

richierich1966 said:


> View attachment 1320009
> 
> View attachment 1320011
> View attachment 1320013
> ...


omgah..killer!


----------



## mrheeee (Sep 27, 2012)

Cannondale 1FG "1 F'ing Gear"
























Haro Steel Reserve 1.1


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## JarvisSkooge (Jun 8, 2020)

*Sharing my 1st MTB - 2001 Trek 4900*

Hi all, still riding this Trek 4900 26er nearly everyday... and cleaning & polishing every other... Had it since 2001. Stripped and polished it a few years ago after the paint had seen better days. Replaced the old fork with a steel rigid Carver fork. It is light, simple and clean.


----------



## Jay92 (Jun 11, 2020)

*New member*

Hi new to the site, hope to learn some new stuff and share some knowledge. Riding a 1999 Kona Stinky orange and black since 2004 with;
2005 Rock shox boxxer 
Fox vanilla r rear shock
Maxxis high rollers on mavic deemax 26"
Hope Mono 4 brakes
Nukeproof direct mount and headset
Shimano hollowtech II
Sram x5 1x9 11-32 with 36 chainring
And original paintwork and battle scars

Not much of a pc wizard and can't figure out how to put a picture up, when I do I will pop one up .


----------



## doglegs10 (Jun 12, 2020)

*thanks for the add! new bike old trek y*

Hello, hevent been biking in years but decided to start up again, I found this 1997 trek y3 in excellent shape for 140.00 lightly used
took it out on the trails last week and had a blast, my only concern is I have seen them go for over 500 use on ebay and Im wondering if its worth it for me to sell and use that money for something newer.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

doglegs10 said:


> Hello, hevent been biking in years but decided to start up again, I found this 1997 trek y3 in excellent shape for 140.00 lightly used
> took it out on the trails last week and had a blast, my only concern is I have seen them go for over 500 use on ebay and Im wondering if its worth it for me to sell and use that money for something newer.


Are they actually getting that much for the bikes on eBay, or is that just what they're listing them for?

If they actually are going for $500, it must be for their collector's value. It's definitely not for their sophisticated ride.

Personally, for $140 (which is practically free for a usable mtb) I would say that if you're enjoying the bike just keep riding it for now. When it is time to get something nicer, you will know. Then you will find out what this really sells for.


----------



## Davyd (May 27, 2020)

here we go.


----------



## kanaka (Jan 11, 2004)

*Kona Muni-Mula and Giant Trance*

That bicycle blue book site is useful, but tends to under-value a lot of bikes in my opinion. 
Here are my two 26ers. On the left is my favorite bike of all time, a 2000 Kona Muni-Mula that was a graduation gift from my wife. The only thing original today is the stem and handlebars. Everything else has been upgraded at least once. 
On the right is my custom Giant Trance, built in 2007 for about $3000. I bought it in 2012 for $550.
Neither one gets much love anymore since I got a 29er...


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

slipperyb said:


> Bummer about the old, but the situation lead to a pretty sweet new ride. What frame?
> 
> I also put some old mtb parts to use recently, with a big bmx in mind. Purpose-bought bars for this project though, and just had to have a SS coaster brake laced up for it. So far it's laid some sweet skids down around the 'hood with kids.
> 
> ...


This is my kind of bike right here. What frame and fork is it? Also what Wheels?

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

doglegs10 said:


> Hello, hevent been biking in years but decided to start up again, I found this 1997 trek y3 in excellent shape for 140.00 lightly used
> took it out on the trails last week and had a blast, my only concern is I have seen them go for over 500 use on ebay and Im wondering if its worth it for me to sell and use that money for something newer.


Value on used bikes is tough to figure out right now. The lockdown has put everyone on two wheels. Sales in shops have gone through the roof. Therefore, the used market has been driven up too. Around my area, bikes that used to list for $300 are now at $500 or above. If you don't intend to keep it forever, there probably won't be a better time to sell than now. And yes, for $500, you could upgrade to a more modern used bike, but would it be cooler?


----------



## SLC Derek (Jun 11, 2020)

*96 f1000*

I decided to resurrect my 1996 F1000. If it rode then like it does now, I would never have stopped.

Special thanks to Craig @mendoncyclesmith for rehabbing the HeadShok and building a sweet set of wheels.

New XT8000 derailleur, shifter, crank and BB. SunRace 11-50, Wheels are Cliffhangers with Hope Hubs, 32 in the front, 36 in the rear.

It took a bit of adjusting and finagling to get it to work with zero issues, but the XT GS cage has no issues.

New stem and Oozy trail 780.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Looking good man! Let us know how it does on the trails!


----------



## whooosh.s8 (Apr 22, 2020)

*Super V 1000 Update*

I posted my bike to the forum a few weeks ago when I joined and mentioned upgrade plans. I've done most of that, just have cables to install so I can ride this weekend (finally!). Wanted to share my progress. 120mm Front shock, Disc Brakes, Deore XT drivetrain, Mavic wheelset, etc. Now if I can just measure up to the upgrades.....


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

If anything the upgrades will make you enjoy the ride that much more, making things a little more smooth

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

*2009 Scott Genius 20 Mountain Street Moto*

Somewhere in between garbage night and a trade for a canoe, my 26er rolled (or hobbled really) back to me. Had been stripped of many parts, so after scrounging the bin and some ebay smalls.....

2009 Scott Genius Twenty Mountain Street Moto:

Carbon bars cut to 720mm
OEM Scott stem 100mm = flipped upsidedown
Carbon seat tube
OEM Fox 32 RL Talas set to 130mm
OEM XT Deore Brake levers and calipers
XT 9 speed shifter and SLX RD
OEM Scott twinloc -rear only 
OEM XT crankset
Raceface 32T adonized green 4BCD
Azonic Outlaw wheelset 25mmIW
Rear QR converted to solide axle
"Kenda" Big City Slick tires 26x1.95 (actually "Sunlite" brand, but that's eBay for ya)















What it looked like in 2009:


----------



## jiggs-1960 (Feb 13, 2015)

*my 26ers*

Love playing with the 26ers. Can put together some pretty cool stuff without spending a fortune.


----------



## dcrossphoto (Jun 16, 2020)

Still in love with my 2002 Ellsworth Truth.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

Purchased this Montague Paratrooper new back around 2007/2008 timeframe. I was in the Army, wanted to get into mountain biking and needed a bike that I could travel with, so this was a perfect solution. This is what it looks like today with mixed classic and modern component upgrades (12 speed cassette, GX derailleur, SRAM chain, oval chainring, bash guard and chain guide kit, dropper post, new saddle, rasta vibes...). Still a pretty kickass ride. My son now rides this bike.


----------



## HarMi (Aug 20, 2014)

Banshee Rune v3


----------



## mikehuangsd (Jul 22, 2020)

my 1999 Schwinn s40, was a 26er, now with 27.5s










Hey can someone tell me how to post a picture without it also posting automatically as an attachment right below? I'm a web developer too - you'd think I'd be able to figure this out on my own, but I cannot, because I am dum


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

99' Mountain Cycle San Andreas 
Slightly over forked with a Marzocchi Monster T


----------



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

*Boring picture of an incredible bike*

Just built this AM hardtail for my 10-y-old. NS Surge, Pike (130mm), 26 (off-course), Box Two 1x11 and all orange cables for his brakes, shifter and dropper. What an amazing bike it is, and how fun to see him back on a slack bike again.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## romphaia (Sep 7, 2014)

Not mine but a friend's (yeah I envy him)










Custom -1.5 degrees EC34 headset (https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2185738/)


----------



## cableless (May 22, 2020)

*Raleigh!*









well, it used to be a 26er.
https://www.twospoke.com/media/raleigh-m80.2438/full


----------



## Gargulox (Sep 22, 2020)

A 2002 S-Works M5 Hardtail. Picked it up this weekend. What a blast, pretty sure I had flies on my teeth after my ride yesterday from grinning so much.


----------



## Belexes (Sep 26, 2020)

*'91 Rockhopper Comp*

Been a long time lurker and now a first time poster. Got some good info on this site, so I thought I had better join. Getting back into riding after a lengthy absence.

I bought this bike new and recently rebuilt it with mostly XT 780 components along with a M6000 Crankset. The wheels are Rhynolites and XT M8000 hubs.

The bar, stem and forks were from a mod I made in '92. At that time I put hex titanium skewers as well.

The only thing stock on this now is the seatpost. 

For how I like to ride, this rebuild was worth it to me.

I love this frame, and I like to go up and single track, not much of a downhiller.


----------



## Traye Dean (Aug 14, 2020)

*Super V 1995 still rolling strong at 25 years*


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*2007 Rockhopper*

still hoppin'

This was the bike that started it all. My first "adult" bike. It cost $600, came with a Rockshox Dart3 fork and some terrible rims. But I rode the hell out of it and fixed alot of broken spokes in the rear. Eventually I started tinkering with the brakes, drivetrain, hubs (after an attempt to remove the cassette and all the bearings fell out). But that is another madness that developed, the love of tools and bike maintenance.

After a couple years I took the fork apart and added some grease/oil. This is when I realized the fork never actually worked properly from the start, and I had been practically riding a rigid the whole time. Bought a lighter spring and it turned out to be a pretty good fork.

Eventually all parts were replaced sans the saddle and seatpost which are originals. This was my only bike for years, and I rode it everywhere including street riding. At one point I had 2 wheelsets setup for street and for trail. The reflective tape still on there is because there were many street rides at night.

Not sure which iteration I'm on now, but it's about as good as it's worth making it.

Rockshox Reba gold w/upgraded dampers- moco dna compression/blackbox dual rebound- 100(pictured) or 120mm travel
wtb i25 rims w/hope pro4
full 10 speed XT drivetrain, including triple cranks with 40t big
Zee brakes, icetech rotors- 203/180

maybe some carbon bars...

btw why do some posters have 2 pictures, a larger one and smaller, of the same picture?


----------



## franco-c (Oct 5, 2020)

*My forever bike!*






















- Van Nicholas Titanium approx 2008
- German A kilo parallelogram air spring fork, remote lockout 
- Tune stem "Geiles Teil"
- Tune seat post "Starkes Stück"
- Tune Carbon fibre Speedneedle saddle
- Ritchey WCS grips
- Sram X0 tango limited Edition shifter
- Sram X0 tango limited edition carbon cage rear mech
- Mavic Crossmax Ceramic wheel set
- Avid Juicy Ultimate disc brakes Carbon fibre lever 
- retro IRC Mythos XC Slick red wall tyres
- XTR M960 single crank set


----------



## Keh1962 (Oct 10, 2020)

*1996 Specialized Ground Control A1 Comp*

1996 Specialized Ground Control A1 Comp *Product Details*

ComponentsPedalsShimano PD-M535 SPD (clipless)
Bottom BracketShimano BB-UN52, 107 mm spindle
BB Shell Width73mm English
Component GroupShimano Deore XT/LX
ChainShimano CN-IG51, 1/2 x 3/32inch
ExtensionsNot included
RimsMavic 221, 32-hole
TiresFront: 26 x 1.95inch Specialized Ground Control II, Rear: 26 x 1.95inch Specialized Ground Master
Spoke BrandDT Competition stainless steel, 2.0mm double butted
Spoke NipplesBrass nipples
Frame ConstructionWelded aluminum
Fork Brand & ModelRock Shox Quadra 21R
Cassette8-speed, 11 - 28 teeth
CranksetSpecialized Son of Strongarm, 22/32/42 teeth
Rear ShockRST/Specialized, 1.25inch travel
HandlebarEaston inchTeaminch
Headset1 1/8inch threadless Tange-Seiki alloy
SaddleSpecialized Prolong Evolution Sport
SeatpostSpeciallized DD, 30.9 mm diameter
BrakesetShimano Deore LX M-System brakes, Avid SD-2.0 levers
Fork MaterialMagnesium, triple-clamp crown
Frame Tubing MaterialSpecialized Premium A1 aluminum
Shift LeversGrip Shift SRT-800 X-Ray


----------



## Keh1962 (Oct 10, 2020)

*1996 Specialized Ground Control A1 Comp.*

1996 Specialized Ground Control A1 Comp.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

romphaia said:


> Not mine but a friend's (yeah I envy him)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is rad. I always loved Nicolai bikes & back then I was deciding between a Helius and the Intense (which I bought eventually because of a killer price). I did not know you could do angle sets for a 1 1/8" steerer. Good to know - maybe for my Chameleon.

Intense Tracer VP (2011/2012), pic from yesterday after a 1200m climb and before the rewarding downhill:










Chameleon (2005, x-posted from the 26ers > 10 years thread):


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*2012 Canfield Formula 1 Jedi*

Only 26" bike left in my stable. Haven't ridden it in a few years, but still a fast / fun bike.


----------



## tdipaul (Oct 13, 2017)

Refurb'd 1996 or 1997 Turner XC


----------



## tdipaul (Oct 13, 2017)

Stumpjumper M2 turned commuter


----------



## Alan Bikes (Sep 25, 2020)

Amazing Bike. Can I get it online. Please suggest


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

Still riding my old Specialized Stumpjumper M2 Comp after 20 years. It spent a few years sitting in the garage and is back out on the trails. Looking to rebuild the forks or look for something similar.


----------



## tdipaul (Oct 13, 2017)

I love seeing all these 26ers getting second lives. They are perfectly good bikes and tons of fun to ride. 

It wouldn't surprise me if in the next 10 years the manufacturers return to 26ers and dub them as "the hot new thing". 

Cant wait to see how the marketing teams spin this.


----------



## dallas (Jul 11, 2006)

*My K2 Razorback*

2004 K2 Razorback Team, I think this was the last year for the razorback. I bought it new in 2005. Pretty much original except the drivetrain is a 1X10 deore now. came with 3X9 sram.


----------



## No_ah_B (Nov 7, 2020)

*My 1992(?) Stumpjumper*

Currently mostly stock with a mix of XT and LX. Coming in at about 23.5 lbs with eggbeaters and lightweight Rocket Rons.

Nothing compares to the feel of a Tange Prestige steel frame.

However, chain slap, dropped chains, and general crappy shifting can stay in the past. I picked up an XT clutch derailleur and will be converting to 1x11 over the winter.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

*2004 Santa Cruz Heckler, modernized*

2020-11-05, China Camp SP.

2004 Santa Cruz Heckler, updated to modern norms as much as reasonable (YMMV, obviously) for active use.

It started life with me as a 2004 Heckler w/Fox DHX5.0 (143mm travel) acquired as frameset in 2004. It was built-up and rebuilt into various incarnations, then went into disuse in ~2010. 2020 saw it brought back into active use, and updated with:

Hayes Stroker Ace brakes (NOS circa 2009; prior brake setup had been insufficient for years)
SRAM GX/NX Eagle drivetrain (mostly for availability of consumables)
Rock Shox Domain RC (NOS circa 2014, modified to 149mm travel*; prior fork had been limiting in terms of chassis stiffness)
TranzX Kitsuma dropper (keeping up with the Jones'?)









* Frame is specified to be good for a 160mm fork, but my intent for the bike to function as an all-arounder required optimizing so handling was intuitive and manageable without significant compensation. The RS Domain forks are coil-sprung with a simple spring rod under the mainspring that the factory utilizes to determine travel (the plain coil Domain was offered retail at 180mm and 160mm travel; 100mm was supposedly available for OEM?) Long-story-shortened, I fabricated various versions of this spring rod to fine-tune geometry at first by 5mm increments, then 2mm increments. Arguably that's a bit overkill, but not really... because the handling differences ended up not being subtle at all. Hence 149mm.**









** This whole exercise made me wonder how much I was missing out by NEVER HAVING TWEAKED any of my prior/other bikes in this systematic manner. But to do so would require either a fork that is this tweakable (I guess U-Turn allows this), or some steerer setup (custom headset baseplates?).


----------



## mtb1980 (Dec 9, 2005)

1998 gt backwoods









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

My 2011 Giant Trance X1. The only arrow in my quiver. People are amazed of the illusive 26er when I do group rides.


----------



## Mitchs1224 (Nov 14, 2020)

*Day 1 of dirt jump build*

Started my 1st dirt jump build today with a Transition PBJ frame


----------



## Reconnaissanceman (Oct 4, 2018)

Really nice stumpy there. I just bought a frameset with the same decal design as yours but the color is a little more gray/blue and less green. The seller told me it is a '97, but I don't really know. What I do know is the prestige tube set is perfect for a hardtail design.

Are the rims stock 32h? How many teeth on the largest rear cog?

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Mikebmeehan (Oct 23, 2020)

Great pictures, I had one 26er but were damaged by the bumpy terrains. Unable to post the picture as it was badly damaged.


----------



## dannitdamn (Nov 27, 2020)

91 Ibis SS


----------



## timbeau (Jan 5, 2012)

*2000 Schwinn Panther*

Here's my 2000 Schwinn Panther, as it sits today. My little trail bike. It's still a work in progress, so, be kind...



http://imgur.com/J1tK18S


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

*Marin Bolinas Ridge*


----------



## Noah Kubicek (Dec 15, 2020)

My 2000 GT Rebound. If you want to check out the build video: 




Soon it's getting some Crankbrothers Stamp 1s and maybe a new hubs, spokes, and rims. Also a new paintjob in about 6 mo


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

A photo of my Ellsworth Truth I still ride occasionally. I'm actually going to put it up on the market, just can't decide on a price. It's hard to put a price on something you have enjoyed through the years. What price do you all think would be fair for this bike? Let me know.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

RiftZone said:


> A photo of my Ellsworth Truth I still ride occasionally. I'm actually going to put it up on the market, just can't decide on a price. It's hard to put a price on something you have enjoyed through the years. What price do you all think would be fair for this bike? Let me know.
> View attachment 1921344


I've sold several older bikes this past year. But, the 26" bikes definitely are harder to move. Maybe $1000-1200 range? I was asking $1700 for my wife's almost showroom condition Truth with I9 wheels and got around $1500, I think.


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

yangpei said:


> I've sold several older bikes this past year. But, the 26" bikes definitely are harder to move. Maybe $1000-1200 range? I was asking $1700 for my wife's almost showroom condition Truth with I9 wheels and got around $1500, I think.


$1500, nice. I wasn't expecting them to go more than a grand. Maybe I need to start cleaning and detailing mine for some pictures to post in the classifieds.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

Built in 2000, still riding it today (well, yesterday as it's raining (again) today.









Charlie America (Olde Phart)


----------



## Gearsgone (May 22, 2021)

My Raleigh M80 (650b). Well, it was born a 26er


----------



## Romanooo (Jun 18, 2021)

dracazan said:


> heres my noob 26er
> im old school so i went for a rigid and a v-brake
> 70% of this bike is made of 2nd hard parts includes drive train, headset, rims, handlebar, grips, etc. hope you like it guys
> its a racey build, wide bars with low cockpit


Can i see more of the decals for the frame please? I'd like to restore mine too.


----------



## 92RedCDM700 (Jun 30, 2021)

Thought I'd join in the fun.
1992 Cannondale M700. 90% all original parts as I purchased it in the summer of '92. 








parts replaced:
Handle bars by LBS when purchased
Rear wheel in '97
Saddle in 2000
Force 40 brake system and CODA lever(still have all the parts)

Still rides like a dream. 
I recently had the bug to want to do some sort of resto-mod to it, but was talked out of it by other MTBR members( THANKS)!!!


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

This my go to 26" bike, but then again all my bikes are 26". Geared 39/17 I even ride trails with it. It's an absolute blast. I put bmx bars on all of my bikes.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

1999 Trek 9900 Pro Issue frame with Manitou Ti-SX fork, recently resurrected as a singlespeed (32x19). I bought it new. This is the only MTB I own...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

2010 Coconino Mountain Cruiser SS. I finally had the fork built this year.


----------



## FilmAt11 (Oct 20, 2020)

Propain 4bidden - fun bike with Box DH, Guide R brakes, external dropper


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

2005 prophet. Only frame and drive size crank are original. This is my main ride still. Came close to buying a Trance 29er X2 2 but decided to wait for demos to drop $3.5k+


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

2001 Schwinn Straight 8 Reso-mod


----------



## koktail (Oct 22, 2016)

Cannondale claymore 26 made un Spain
Rockshox totem rc2 180mm


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Man, that 180mm. Totem, looks Awe. Some.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

2007 Chumba XCL. Some updated parts, but the frame and suspension are still period correct. Waiting on a 29er/27.5+ frame from China.


----------



## JoshTaylorUSA (Oct 27, 2021)

2010 Trek 6700. Mods are 1.9 Double Fighter tires, Avid BB5 Road calipers, Cannondale drop bar and stem, Tiagra 9-speed brifters, WTB Volt saddle.

On IG: @JoshTaylorUSA


----------



## koktail (Oct 22, 2016)

No se si funciona el tema de las fotos, sorry


----------



## Terrh (Oct 14, 2021)

'99 trek 8900. G1 hydraulic disc brakes, 24lbs.

Just as it came from the factory aside from a new pair of tires and tubes after sleeping for 22 years. And some random ancient bicycle computer that fired right up with a new battery in it.

Might put a suspension seat post and better seat on it at some point... but we'll see if I still feel that way after I get some more miles on it.


----------



## Twizzle1982 (9 mo ago)

Just an old Stumpy …


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I bis hdr, still sees some time, mostly on my sb66.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

SB66, fresh from spring cleaning. New, bar, stem, and clown shoes.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

2001 Straight 8, Angel Fire Opening day 2022


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## killerwolf (Jul 22, 2017)

Radon Swoop 2015 with 6.9 inch travel front and rear
just bought it used for 900 bucks to bring it over in 3 weeks to Columbus Ohio area and to have fun at Mohican 0_o









and my other new buy Swoop 175 SE from 2015 on vacation at Lake Tahoe in 2018


----------



## NYPD4395 (12 mo ago)

So she’s done. This is my interpretation on an old school new school build. I purchased the bike 100% original down to the tires and grips. I’ve cleaned and saved everything but I decided to build it back with new modern components except for the rim’s which are next. It has a full sram eagle xx1 drive train including the chain, Magura MT8 SL carbon disc brakes, full carbon Ritchey wcs saddle, black inc carbon seat post, carbon lefty and carbon 3T bars.


----------



## NYPD4395 (12 mo ago)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ok, this is starting to look like a vintage thread. It's time for something new. 26" x 40mm Derby rims with Hadley hubs, DT Swiss Revolution spokes and Sapim Polyax 14mm nips, so they stick out nice and far when the weather gets cold. I'm waiting for a pair of American Classic valves. Build weight is 1690 grams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ok, this is starting to look like a vintage thread. It's time for something new. 26" x 40mm Derby rims with Hadley hubs, DT Swiss Revolution spokes and Sapim Polyax 14mm nips, so they stick out nice and far when the weather gets cold. I'm waiting for a pair of American Classic valves. Build weight is 1690 grams.


so are these for fat tire or regular size 26” tires?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

26? Literally impossible. They can't even.


----------



## Street missile (Jul 28, 2021)

Would it still be considered a 26er if it sports a mullet 27.5/29er wheel set up?


----------



## btsjeff (Dec 13, 2013)

2009 GT Sanction 1.0 , still gets trail use =)


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

My 2003 Ellsworth ID RestoMod. Also added a PNW Rainier Gen3 dropper shortly after I took these pics


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I picked up this 2009 Kona Stinky a couple of months ago.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Nearly done with the retro build


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

2009 Mongoose Teocali Super


----------

